# Nerve XC 2011



## yam13 (22. Februar 2011)

Wo sind denn hier die XC Fahrer?

Sind euch schon Sachen aufgefallen die euch stören oder besonders gut gefallen?

Ich hab das XC 7 und bin bisher top zufrieden. Die weißen Parts passen super zu dem "black forest green"
An die Schaltung muss ich mich erst gewohnen. Bin vorher die Shimano XT gefahren.


----------



## LimaBravo (22. Februar 2011)

und wie schaltet sie im vergleich zur XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yam13 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt zwar net wie man das in der Fahrrad Fach Sprache so sagt aber bei der Shimano konntest du mit Daumen und Zeigefinger hoch- und runterschalten und bei der SRAM betätigt man ja beide Dinger mit dem Daumen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Februar 2011)

yam13 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier die XC Fahrer?



Hier 
Aber zum Glück ein 2009er Modell, denn der neue Rahmen will mir gar nicht gefallen.

So viel zu:


yam13 schrieb:


> Sind euch schon Sachen aufgefallen die euch stören


----------



## Kiefer (22. Februar 2011)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hier
> Aber zum Glück ein 2009er Modell, denn der neue Rahmen will mir gar nicht gefallen.
> 
> So viel zu:




Hallo

Ich habe ein 2010er Modell und kann mich auch nicht an das neue Rahmendesign gewöhnen.
Die Farbe black forest green finde ich richtig klasse 

Gruß
Hasi


----------



## LimaBravo (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die ersten 2 Touren mit meinen XC 9 2011 sind gefahren.
Das Radl ist wieselflink, macht richtig spass
Fahrwerk ist leicht, logisch abzustimmen und reagiert sehr gut auf die Einstellmöglichkeiten. Mit etwas Zugstufe kein wippen, Pro-petal bringt eigntlich nur etwas im Wiegetritt, wie bei der Gabel die Sperrfunktion, welche wirklich sehr sensibel ist, die Bremsen packen ordentlich zu und sind gut dosierbar, kein schleifen, quitschen, so soll es sein. Die Daumenschaltung knackig, nach kurzen umgewöhnen von der XT machen die X.0 echt Laune. Genau so hab ich mir das Radl vorgestellt, jetzt noch die richtige Sattelstütze besorgen, brauche wegen meiner langen Beine, eine nach hinten geknickte und vielleicht auch einen etwas längeren Vorbau, an den doch breiten Lenker hab ich mich schon gewöhnt.
Finde momentan nichts zu bemängeln wie schön !

lg
Leopold


----------



## yam13 (28. Februar 2011)

Den breiten lenker fand ich Anfangs ein bissel heftig aber gefällt mir immer besser.


----------



## pikachu (28. Februar 2011)

war jetzt am WE mit meinem neuen Nerve XC 9SL unterwegs und bin vollauf zufrieden 
Funktioniert alles wunderbar und ich fühl mich richtig wohl auf der Kiste.
Bin allerdings auf nem schmalen Trail am Maschendrodzaun hängen geblieben 
Ich glaub ich muss mich noch an der breiten Lenker gewöhnen.

Grüßle
Micha


----------



## Kiefer (28. Februar 2011)

yam13 schrieb:


> Den breiten lenker fand ich Anfangs ein bissel heftig aber gefällt mir immer besser.


 
Hi

Welche Breite hat der Lenker am 2011er Modell ?

Gruß


----------



## LimaBravo (28. Februar 2011)

68 cm, ich finde er ist etwas zu breit, soll aber kein Problem sein, hab mich nach 2 Ausfahrten daran gewöhnt, werde ihn aber kürzen und einen längeren Vorbau montieren, dann ist`s perfekt


----------



## Kiefer (28. Februar 2011)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> 68 cm, ich finde er ist etwas zu breit, soll aber kein Problem sein, hab mich nach 2 Ausfahrten daran gewöhnt, werde ihn aber kürzen und einen längeren Vorbau montieren, dann ist`s perfekt


 Viel Spaß mit Deinem Nerve 

Tolles Bike, tolle Ausstattung !

Gruß
Hasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (4. März 2011)

2011er XC 9.0 - macht richtig Bock, klettert wie eine Bergziege!
Nix zu meckern und die Optik ist klasse!
Hammercooles Teil.
Bei der Gelegenheit auch noch das Radl von meiner Freundin da servicen lassen - super geholfen, schnell und unkompliziert

Mal ne Frage an euch: was haltet ihr davon da noch ne Rock Shox Reverb ranzubauen? Hat irgendjemand ne Erfahrung mit dem Ding?


----------



## much175 (5. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8080276&postcount=2

tata^^

wir müssen ja nicht die gleiche Frage in zwei Freds bereden


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

thx


----------



## pokerjoe (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

schwanke zwischen XC 6.0, XC 7.0 und XC 8.0.
Meine größten Bedenken löst der Fox-Dämpfer aus.
Rechtfertigt der Fox Float RP2 Boost Valve XXV den Preisunterschied zwischen XC 6.0 und 7.0?
Ist den schon jemand gefahren, bzw kann mir merkliche Unterschiede schildern??

Und ihr werdet euch noch fragen: "Was möchte er mit dem XC 8.0?"
Bin bisher immer mit Shimano gut und zufrieden gefahren.
das 7.0 wäre somit mein erste SRAM-Bike...


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

SRAM ist geil, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen, ich zieh es den Shimanos sogar vor.
Und mit der X9 machst Du nen dicken Fang. Besonders cool ist die Ãbersetzung wenns ins Steile geht: 22 auf 36 kann schon was! Auch nicht zu verachten: Die Bremsen am XC 7

Was man bracuht oder nicht ist immer so eine Geschmackssache - mir kam es bei meiner Entscheidung eher auf die Kilos drauf an.
Hab im Dezember meiner Freundin das 2010er Nerve XC 5.0 geholt - auch das ist schon ein cooles Teil und ich hab selbst damit auch 2 Monate lang SpaÃ im Winterschlamm gehabt.

Jetzt fahre ich selbst das neue XC 9.0 und das ist der absolute Hammer. Aber hauptsÃ¤chlich wegen der LaufrÃ¤der und dem Gesamtgewicht wÃ¼rd ich sagen. SRAM X9 funktioniert genausogut, aber die X0 da dran spart noch was an Gewicht

Boost Valve: Naja, ist halt so ein zusÃ¤tzliches Sicherheits feature. Falls Du oft ins arge gehst damit und der DÃ¤mpfer ordentlich gefordert wird wÃ¼rd ich ihn nehmen, wenn Du das Rad eher fÃ¼r Wald-und Wiesenwege willst: verzichte drauf und kauf Dir fÃ¼r den Preisunterschied nen schÃ¶nen Urlaub.

Viel wichtiger: Die LaufrÃ¤der - da mach Dich noch mal schlau was die noch bringen. 

Ansonsten wÃ¼rd ich sagen: Das 6.0 ist ein gutes bike, alles weitere ist Luxus.

Andererseits - nix ist schlimmer als nen Haufen Kohle auszugeben fÃ¼r ein 6.0 und dann zu sagen "ach hÃ¤tt ich damals die 200â¬ doch noch draufgelegt"

Mein Motto ist immer: ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## pokerjoe (7. März 2011)

in der Bike 3/2011 war ein Komponenten-Vergleichstest,
dort heißt es: 
"Und die X.9? Vom Preis her noch deutlich über der XT, kann sie funktionell nicht einmal der Shimano SLX das Wasser reichen."

das macht mir doch etwas stutzig...

zwischen XC 8.0 und 6.0 ist der Unterschied doch sehr groß.

Vielleicht kann mir doch jemand mehr zu Gabel und Dämpfer sagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

wow, interessant - hatte den Test nicht gesehen - da scheint sich Shimano ja reichlich ins Zeug gelegt zu haben.

Wie weit wohnst Du denn von Koblenz weg?
Bei dem Preisunterschied wäre es echt mal ne Pberlegung wert, beide bikes bei Canyon  vor Ort zu testen und Dein eigenes Bild zu machen


----------



## pokerjoe (7. März 2011)

ca 600km 
und laut auf der Homepage stehen im showroom nur XC modelle in der Größe M zur Verfügung


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

homepage spiegelt nicht wieder was die da stehen haben - besser anrufen
aber 600km ist ne ansage

da würd ich fast beide bestellen und eines danach zurückschicken - dafür sind es ja versender und haben kein Händlernetz


----------



## c681 (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich stehe auch vor dem Kauf eines neues XC und schwanke noch zwischen dem 8.0 und dem 9.0. Kann jemand schon was zur X0 Bremse sagen und evtl einen Vergleich zu anderen ziehen? Selbige Frage gilt auch für die X.0 Schaltung im Vergleich zur XT. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Rahmenbeschichtung die beständigere ist? Nach meinem Verständnis sind ja die anodisierten, schwarzen Rahmen anders beschichtet als die lackierten "nicht-schwarzen".

Danke für ein paar Infos


----------



## ml-55 (10. März 2011)

moin, hab dir schon auf deine pm geantwortet.
zur Farbe:
Die bunten Räder bei Canyon sind lackiert - können also verkratzen - beim Canyon meiner Freundin schon geschehen, ohne irgendwelche große Gewaltanwendung.
Die Schwearzen Dinger sind anodisiert, d.h. die farbe bappt bessser, wiegt extrem wenig weils nur ne dünne feste schicht ist.
Allerdings ist die Oberfläche auch rauher - daher weniger Glanz.
Manche Leute beschweren sich, dass da nach nem halben Jahr der Staub drin festsitzt und es dann etwas blasser wird - kann ich aber nix zu sagen.
Gewicht spart jedenfalls das schwarze.


----------



## c681 (10. März 2011)

hier noch die pm von ml-55 zur frage ob 8.0 oder 9.0:  

_EXTREM GEIL!
guck mal nach meinen anderen posts - da hab ich ein bissle den unterschied zwischen dem nerve xc und nem 140er beschrieben.

Ich mag Sram, X0 Schaltung und Bremse sind etwas was mich wunschlos glücklich macht.

beim XC 9.0 sind aber vor allem die Laufräer extrem gut . das ist einss der hauptargumente
und 22-36 übersetzung im kleinsten Gang hat was - gibt noch mal 10% mehr Reserve verglichen mit shimano.

das 8.0 ist sicherlich auch extrem gut - mehr als man eigentlich bracuht, aber wenn man schon dabei ist bin ich immer dafür eher noch nen groschen drauf zu legen und dann richtig gücklich zu sein. nix schlimmeres als 2000  ausgeben und dann nach nem halben Jahr sagen - ach hätt ich doch damals noch etwas mehr drauf gelegt.

Farbe: schwarz. das helgrau was es sonst beim 9.0 gibt gefällt mir gar nicht.
hab aber sogar kurz mal überlegt das 8.0 zu nehmen weil das rot so geil ist - aber Ausstattung war mir wichtiger.

ob du nu 8 oder 9 nimmst - auf jeden fall ne gute Entscheidung.
Und eventuell würd ich das extrageld noch eher in ne versenkbare Sattelstütze investieren - aber im idealfall natürlich ein 9.0 mit der sattelstütze _


----------



## seventyseven (10. März 2011)

nabend,

da ich mich nun doch für das xc entschieden habe, brauche ich ja dringend noch ein paar pedalen dazu:

habe jetzt 2 versionen von truvativ:

die Truvativ Hussefeld 

oder die

Truvativ Holzfeller ausgesucht.

letztere hat auswechselbare pins.

obwohl mir die Hussefelt mit den festen pins ein wenig besser gefällt. allerdings sehen hier die pins ein wenig rund aus. nicht das ich bei nässe hier mit dem schuh abrutsche.

die auswechselbaren pins sehen allerdings scharfkantig aus. kann man sich schnell mal die wade oder das schienbein aufschlitzen... 

was habt ihr so an eurem xc?


danke.


----------



## xe4500 (10. März 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> da ich mich nun doch für das xc entschieden habe, brauche ich ja dringend noch ein paar pedalen dazu:
> 
> ...



Ich habe diese hier
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=129
Nachgewogene 348 gr. und super Grip.


----------



## ml-55 (11. März 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> was habt ihr so an eurem xc?



XT clickies


----------



## plattsnacker (11. März 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> ...was habt ihr so an eurem xc?
> 
> 
> danke.



Shimano PD-M324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yam13 (11. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> XT clickies



Dito


----------



## Erik86 (12. März 2011)

Hallo bin neueinsteiger im mountainbike geschäft! Wollte so ca 2500 euro ausgeben! Werde überwiegend Feldwege fahren aber auch ein urlaub in den alpen ist geplant. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 das richtige für mich ist oder gibts da modelle die besser zu mir passen?


----------



## c681 (12. März 2011)

Hi, 

ich habe ein ähnliches Streckenprofil und hab nach ausgiebiger Recherche vor 15 min das XC 9.0 bestellt. Habe jedoch lange zwischen dem 8.0. und dem 9.0 geschwankt. Lass Dein Portemonnaie entscheiden  Beide sind nachweislich hervorragende Bikes!


----------



## ml-55 (12. März 2011)

c681 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein ähnliches Streckenprofil und hab nach ausgiebiger Recherche vor 15 min das XC 9.0 bestellt. Habe jedoch lange zwischen dem 8.0. und dem 9.0 geschwankt. Lass Dein Portemonnaie entscheiden  Beide sind nachweislich hervorragende Bikes!




ich auch

Nerve XC passt zu Dir wie es scheint.
Bin vor 18 Monaten mit nem bike mit vieeel weniger Federweg über die Alpen rüber.

Für Feldwege ists etwas überdimensioniert - aber wenn Du es mal hast kommen bestimmt auch bald die ersten Ausflüge über Wurzelteppiche dazu 
Viel Spaß damit!

PS: Radon Stage 7.0 ist ähnlich geil ausgestattet


----------



## Erik86 (18. März 2011)

hi habe mich jetzt für das canyon nerve xc 9.0 sl 2010 entschieden!Hat da jemand erfahrung mit dem bike?Intressiere mich für positve wie auch negative erfahrungen.Muss nächste woche mal nach koblenze das bike abholen fahren.


----------



## ml-55 (18. März 2011)

glückwunsch und viel spaß damit!
10fach braucht man im zweifel eh nicht

enjoy!


----------



## Hfre (18. März 2011)

Hallo seit Februar xc 7 2011' davor Canyon hardtail mit xt. An die sram gewöhnt man sich schnell bei 10 fach ist immer ein Gang dabei der passt. Federung vorne und hinten sind wirklich gut, Rad steigt auch bei sehr steilen anstiegen nicht. Bremsen vorn und hinten 180 bringen das Rad trotz 90 kg Gewicht mit einem Finger zum stehen
Hatte einmal kurz ein fx 3000 und bin wieder zum hardtail aber das xc ist wirlich um Welten besser.    Klare kaufempfehlung und erst die weissen Parts......


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. März 2011)

pokerjoe schrieb:


> in der Bike 3/2011 war ein Komponenten-Vergleichstest,
> dort heißt es:
> "Und die X.9? Vom Preis her noch deutlich über der XT, kann sie funktionell nicht einmal der Shimano SLX das Wasser reichen."
> 
> ...



da sieht man wieder was man von testberichten halten kann. ich persönlich fand SLX schlecht und bin mit sram (X7 trigger/X9 schaltwerk) sehr zufrienden. schaltet knackig und das schaltwerk ist solide gebaut. 

 zum XC:

hab das 2010er und find es 1A. bergauf und bergab ein traum, die geometrie ist verdammt gut. 

Das neue 7er ist für 1800euro wirklich top ausgestattet und wiegt gerade mal 12kg. 

Bin außerdem neidisch auf das black forest green ^^

würd ich sofort nehmen wenn ich ein bike bräuchte


----------



## yam13 (21. März 2011)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Das neue 7er ist für 1800euro wirklich top ausgestattet und wiegt gerade mal 12kg.
> 
> Bin außerdem neidisch auf das black forest green ^^



Joa, ist echt top. Die Optik sowie die Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stehsegler68 (21. März 2011)

MÃ¶chte auch ein Nerve XC (6.0 oder 7.0 - lohnen sich die 300â¬?) kaufen. Welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¤hlt man bei 181 cm und 82 cm SchrittlÃ¤nge? M? Was fahrt ihr so? Koblenz ist leider zu weit weg, um es dort zu testen.


----------



## mcmoos (21. März 2011)

Hi,

ich hab das XC 9 und mein Freund das XC 9 Sl. Bei beiden ist die Formula R1 verbaut und quietscht schon manchmal erbärmlich. Wennst mit dem quietschen leben kannst ein richtig geiles bike. Sonst gibts wirklich nichts zu meckern, der Rest ist überragend.

Ich hab bei 180cm und 82 SL ein M und 100% zufrieden


----------



## much175 (21. März 2011)

Ich werd leider erst im Juni die Chancen haben nach Koblenz zu fahren, denk aber auch an ein XC in gleicher Preisklasse.
Ich kann nur soviel dazusagen, dass du beim 7er ein komplettes Foxfahrwerk hast, statt ein einer RS Reba, obwohl ein Kollege von mir mit der ziemlich gut unterwegs ist. Und beim 6er hast den RP-2 verbaut, ohne Boost Valve und extra großer Luftkammer...

Ach ja, bei den Bremsen sind beim 6er "nur" die Elixir 5 statt der Elixir R beim 7.0 und die Schaltung macht beim 7er mit einer SRAM X9 deine Übersetzung, wärend beim 6.0 der Shimano SLX-XT-Mix hinhält. Tja und der Laufradsatz sollte der gleiche sein.

Alle Angaben aber ohne Garantie und wie sich die Unterschiede auswirken kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Außer dass sich die beiden um 0,35kg (laut Hersteller) unterscheiden.

Ich tendiere zum 7.0 aber ich hab noch jede Menge Zeit, um mich noch umzuentscheiden ;-)


----------



## plattsnacker (21. März 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> Ich werd leider erst im Juni die Chancen haben nach Koblenz zu fahren, denk aber auch an ein XC in gleicher Preisklasse.
> Ich kann nur soviel dazusagen, dass du beim 7er ein komplettes Foxfahrwerk hast, statt ein einer RS Reba, obwohl ein Kollege von mir mit der ziemlich gut unterwegs ist. Und beim 6er hast den RP-2 verbaut, ohne Boost Valve und extra großer Luftkammer...
> 
> Ach ja, bei den Bremsen sind beim 6er "nur" die Elixir 5 statt der Elixir R beim 7.0 und die Schaltung macht beim 7er mit einer SRAM X9 deine Übersetzung, wärend beim 6.0 der Shimano SLX-XT-Mix hinhält. Tja und der Laufradsatz sollte der gleiche sein.
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre sehr zufrieden ein 6.0er aus 2009.
Kann zur Fox-Gabel nichts sagen, bin aber mit der Reba sehr zufrieden. Die merklichen Unterschiede der SRAM X9 gegenüber einer aktuellen XT möchte ich aber gerade am MTB nicht mehr missen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## the.saint (21. März 2011)

Wens interessiert test von mbuk: http://bit.ly/f6ZhHn


----------



## ml-55 (21. März 2011)

moin moin,
aktuelles XC 9.0 hat ne SRAM X0 Bremsse - und quietschen tut zumindest bei mir nix - aber kann ja noch kommen.
tendiere zum 7er als Empfehlung, meine Freundin hat aber das 5.0 von 2010 und das ist auch ein cooles bike. Auch eine Reba federt....
Guck nachm Gewicht und den Laufrädern und dann schau ob Du Shimano oder SRAM lieber magst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McLovin92 (26. März 2011)

Hay,

dacht ich melde mich auchmal, weil ich mir überlege, mir ein Nerve XC 9 zuzulegen und ich nicht weiß, ob die Fox Forks 120 schon Kashima beschichtet ist oder nicht?


----------



## Humito (26. März 2011)

McLovin92 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> dacht ich melde mich auchmal, weil ich mir überlege, mir ein Nerve XC 9 zuzulegen und ich nicht weiß, ob die Fox Forks 120 schon Kashima beschichtet ist oder nicht?



Ne, ist se nicht. Ich glaube Kashima Beschichtung gibt´s bis jetzt nur im Aftermarket.


----------



## McLovin92 (26. März 2011)

Kennt sich jemand mit der Druckpunktverstellung der Avid X0 aus? Hat die bestimmt, aber auf den Bildern sieht man irgendwie nie ein Stellrädchen wie bei den Maguras z.b. ?


----------



## ml-55 (27. März 2011)

druckpunktverstellung interessiert mich auch.
was das xc9.0 angeht: die Fox federt fein  ob da nu Feenstaub drauf ist oder nicht soll mir wuppe sein.


----------



## Kiefer (28. März 2011)

Hallo

Falls jemand an einem 2010er Nerve XC interesse hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230602195632&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Gruß
Hasi


----------



## seventyseven (28. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eben meine XC 7.0 bestellt. 

sry, mein eigentliches Problem hat sich erledigt. deshalb habe ich es gleich wieder gelöscht.

Rein von eurer Erfahrung her, könnte ich das Bike bis Freitag geliefert bekommen?

Danke.


----------



## ml-55 (28. März 2011)

Wenn Du Freitag nächste Woche meinst: ja ....
Normal wird der Spaß mit DHL Fracht geliefert -und das kann schon mal 3 Tage bei ner Spedition rumhängen... Mein Radon brauchte mehr als 4 Tage - kannst aber auch Glück haben.
Ich würd sagen 50/50 als Chance.
Viel Glück
und Spaß damit wenn es dann da ist!


----------



## muchomamba (28. März 2011)

McLovin92 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit der Druckpunktverstellung der Avid X0 aus? Hat die bestimmt, aber auf den Bildern sieht man irgendwie nie ein Stellrädchen wie bei den Maguras z.b. ?



http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...pportcenter_articles_id=129&type=mountainbike


----------



## ml-55 (28. März 2011)

cool, Danke!
jetzt sag mir nur noch einer warum Avid so alberne Sternchenschrauben benutzt...


----------



## seventyseven (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

nochmal zum Thema Pedale für das XC:

Mir gefallen die meisten Plattformpedalen nicht richtig und mit Clicks habe ich schlechte erfahrung gemacht.

Was haltet ihr von diesen hier:
http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=2772

Gewicht ist super und für ein XC müssten die doch reichen und soweit alles mitmachen.

oder
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-pedalsatz-expansion/aid:483527

oder
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-pedalsatz-wcr-b-58/aid:37919
obwohl der preis nicht ohne ist...


Mein letzets MB (vor ca. 15 Jahren gekauft) hatte auch nichts anderes dran...!  
Oder kann ich mich nur nicht mehr richtig erninnern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (29. März 2011)

clicks!
Nachdem man drei man auf die NAse gefallen ist passiert auch nix mehr...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (31. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> clicks!
> Nachdem man drei man auf die NAse gefallen ist passiert auch nix mehr...



Blödsinn..

wenn man das Ausklicken verinnerlicht bevor man ins Gelände fährt, passiert auch nix. Das Ausklicken passiert genauso automatisch und so schnell wie das normale Absteigen von einer Plattformpedale.

Ich hab mich damals bei den ersten Klickies am Garagentor festgehalten und immer wieder ein und ausgeklickt. Dann in der Siedlung rumgeeiert und ein- und ausgeklickt.. Irgendwann ist es automatisiert.. Hab auch am Trekkingrad Klickies, weil ich mich heute ohne unsicher fühle.

Bange machen gilt nicht!


----------



## ml-55 (31. März 2011)

hat nix mit bangemachen zu tun - nur eine ehrliche Beschreibung wie es bei mir war. Und zwischen den Zeilen lässt sich rauslesen dass ich immer noch clicks fahre. Wenn Du das auf dem Hof verinnerlichen konntest: prima - ich bin nicht geduldig genug und habs nur ein paar Mal geübt. Dazu möchte ich aber auch sagen, dass man eigentlich nur dann nicht rauskommt wenn man eh schon fast steht, es aber vergessen hat. dann kann es passieren dass man zur Seite kippt - und im weichen Waldboden landet 

Konsequenz: 
- Clickies sind gut
- Man braucht eine Eingewöhnungszeit und sollte vielleicht bei der ersten Ausfahrt nicht gleich vollgas geben. 
- Nach der Eingewöhnung sind sie sogar sicherer als Bärentatzen weil man bei nem unerwarteten Schlag nicht mehr vom Pedal abrutscht und sich auf die Stange "setzt" 
- Kaufen, ausprobieren, mit Vor- Sicht testen, Spaß haben!

PS: ich wette einen Aldi-Helm, dass es schon mindestens 5 Threads zu pro und con von clickies gibt - lasst uns also nicht noch einen starten


----------



## Trailer24 (31. März 2011)

Hallo, 

Man fällt 6-7 mal im Gelände um und danach so gut wie nie wieder. So wars bei mir, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 
Iich bin 14 Jahre ohne Klickies gefahren und jetzt schon seid 6 Jahren mit.

Gruß Trailer24


----------



## mu85 (1. April 2011)

hallo zusammen!

hat jemand bilder vom Nerve XC in light putty grey??? wäre top!

würde es gern mal in natura sehen ohne nach koblenz zu fahren...

grüße


----------



## muchomamba (1. April 2011)




----------



## ml-55 (1. April 2011)

ich finde das sieht im original aber etwas gräulicher aus... das blau da dran ist rigchtig cool, aber die hauptfarbe hmm


----------



## mu85 (1. April 2011)

@muchomamba danke für das bild...die farbe gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut! hatte erst das 9.0SL bestellt, aber denke die 500 EUR lohnen nicht wirklich zu mal die XTR laut bike test funktionell nicht besser ist als die avid (bis aufs gewicht) und bei den bremsen also die r1 hab ich bedenken...bin mit dem SL von meinem freund gefahren und fand die von der geräuschkulisse und standfestigkeit, zumindest mit den originalbelägen, nicht so dolle...aber wie ich mich kenne muss ich spätestens nächste woche "ene mene muh" spielen...


----------



## Stehsegler68 (2. April 2011)

Hallo Nerve XC Fans,

habe gestern nach vielen Überlegungen ein 6.0 bestellt und warte jetzt ganz gespannt, wann es kommt. Habe dazu auch XT - Clickies bestellt. Ist für mich auch neu, fahre sonst nur normale Pedale. Werde berichten wie sich alles anfühlt, wenn die ersten Runden gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (2. April 2011)

viel Freude damit! Und geh es langsam an mit den Pedalen!


----------



## Hammy (2. April 2011)

Stehsegler68 schrieb:


> Hallo Nerve XC Fans,
> 
> habe gestern nach vielen Überlegungen ein 6.0 bestellt und warte jetzt ganz gespannt, wann es kommt. Habe dazu auch XT - Clickies bestellt. Ist für mich auch neu, fahre sonst nur normale Pedale. Werde berichten wie sich alles anfühlt, wenn die ersten Runden gefahren sind.



Schwarz oder gold? Gibts dann bilder? Freu mich schon auf den bericht...


----------



## xc9 (2. April 2011)

muchomamba schrieb:


>



Iridium Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Stehsegler68 (2. April 2011)

habe ein schwarzes 6.0 bestellt, gold fand ich etwas übetrieben und auch nicht so zeitlos. Bilder gibt es, wenn das Bike da ist.


----------



## muchomamba (2. April 2011)

xc9 schrieb:


> Iridium Sattelstütze ?



Die Easton Carbonstützen sind im Moment nicht lieferbar, werden dann nachgeschickt, die Iridium darf man dann behalten...


----------



## Tolotosch (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Haben die 2011er XC eigentlich noch das Umwerfer Problem wie die 2010er? Also das die Schimano E-Type Umwerfer schleifen? Schon mal danke für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (5. April 2011)

mein XC 9.0 2011 schleift null.
Beim XC 5 von 2010 bei meiner Freundin war es damit behoben, dass ich den Dänpferdruck auf mein Gewicht eingestellt habe.
Auch sie hat keine Probleme damit.

Hmm... lese aber grade dass Du was von Shimano schreibst - war von vorneherein schlau und hab SRAM bikes geholt


----------



## PACO77 (7. April 2011)

Fahre seit nun ca. 600 km das 11er XC 5. Unglaublich wieviel Bike man für so wenig Geld bekommt.
Einziges Manko sind die "sackschweren Laufräder"! Diese werden noch gegen Crossmax getauscht und dann habe ich, für mich, das perfekte Bike gefunden. 
Eine kleine "Montagepanne" ist mir leider aufgefallen. Die DynaSys Kette war falschherum montiert. Das habe ich Canyon gemeldet und zwei Tage später einen neuen Nietstift zugeschickt bekommen. Kette gedreht und siehe da, die Schaltperformance war nun so gut, wie man sie in den Tests nachlesen kann. Fehler passieren überall, wichtig ist nur wie damit umgegangen wird. Auch hier empfand ich den Canyonsupport als vorbildlich. Also rundum zufrieden!


----------



## ml-55 (7. April 2011)

jau, bin auch zufireden mit denen. Schaltung tats nicht - und siehe da, ich hatte das Schaltauge von meiner Freundin (Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤h also das von ihrem Rad) an einen Baum gekuschelt... Als ich da war um miens abzuholen haben die das ganz unkompliziert gemacht, keine 15â¬ fÃ¼rs Material, Arbeit, einstellen, alles freundlicher Service, und das ohne Anmeldung. Prima!


----------



## Stehsegler68 (7. April 2011)

habe gestern mein Bike bekommen und gleich montiert. Leider war es schon dunkel und die Probefahrt auf der Straße konnte erst heute stattfinden. ... ich bin begeistert! 
Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt im Gelände. Danke an CANYON für die prompte Lieferung: Freitagabends bestellt, Montag die Bestätigung bekommen, Dienstag wurde das Rad versandt und Mittwochmittag war es da!


----------



## Stehsegler68 (10. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/872634
So schaut es aus: mein neues nerve xc 6


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (10. April 2011)

Stehsegler68 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/872634
> So schaut es aus: mein neues nerve xc 6



Sieht nett aus. Welche Größe ist es denn?


----------



## Stehsegler68 (11. April 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus. Welche Größe ist es denn?



Die Rahmengöße ist M (18,5")


----------



## V-Tune (12. April 2011)

Hier seht ihr mal wie das Monza Red in Natura ausschaut...
Heute bekommen


----------



## 2slow4U (12. April 2011)

Fehlt nur noch der Ferrari-Aufkleber...


----------



## ml-55 (13. April 2011)

schon cool, wär fast ein Grund gewesen das XC 8.0 zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchomamba (13. April 2011)

da bekommt man ja Lust sich noch eins aufzubauen...

kann man das Frameset eigentlich in jeder Farbe bekommen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. April 2011)

muchomamba schrieb:


> da bekommt man ja Lust sich noch eins aufzubauen...
> 
> kann man das Frameset eigentlich in jeder Farbe bekommen?



Die Framesets vom nerve xc sind alle in jeder Größe bereits ausverkauft... und ich glaube die gabs nur in schwarz...


----------



## muchomamba (13. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Die Framesets vom nerve xc sind alle in jeder Größe bereits ausverkauft... und ich glaube die gabs nur in schwarz...



oh stimmt...ist aber auch ein geniales Teil 

sehe du hast auch noch die Iridium Stütze dran, hast auch noch keinen Liefertermin oder?


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

*ganzfalschesThemagrad* 

Mein Rad steht gerade bei Canyon in Koblenz, gestern hingebracht.

Wir sind Samstag den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig gefahren und kurz vorm Hunnenring bin ich auf einen losen Stein aufgefahren und .... eigentlich nur umgefallen. Aber dummerweise mit dem Bremssattel auf einen Stein.

Der lässt sich nun nicht mehr justieren und blockiert das Hinterrad.
Da ich vermute, dass der Bremssattel, so wie er aussieht, nicht verziehen kann habe ich wahrscheinlich die Bremssattelaufnahme an der Sitzstrebe verzogen oder verbogen. Mit bloßem Auge sieht man nichts, nur das die Bremsbeläge schief auf der Bremsscheibe sitzen. Gibt wohl ne neue Sitzstrebe , ne 2010er hatten sie an Lager, die 2011er ist zur Zeit wohl nicht verfügbar.

Kotzen könnte ich!

Am 20. fahren wir in den Harz, da brauche ich das Rad am 19. ist der Werkstatttermin vorab wollen sie diese Woche schauen, was das Rad hat, damit sie es am 19. auch wirklich flicken können.

Canyon hat da bis jetzt wirkliche Kundenfreundlichkeit bewiesen!!! Eigentlich hätten sie vor dem 20. nämlich keine Zeit mehr gehabt. Da sie die Sitzstreben aber nicht verschicken und das selbst machen wollen waren sie dann so zuvorkommend.

Dafür ein dickes Danke Schön an das Canyon Team!

von der Sattelstütze habe ich auch noch nix gehört, werde am Dienstag aber mal nachfragen, wenn ich das Rad holen fahre.


----------



## mu85 (14. April 2011)

Stehsegler68 schrieb:


> So schaut es aus: mein neues nerve xc 6



Ist das der Vorbau von Syntace? der F149? sieht relativ steil aus...

grüße


----------



## Stehsegler68 (14. April 2011)

mu85 schrieb:


> Ist das der Vorbau von Syntace? der F149? sieht relativ steil aus...
> 
> ja, f149, noch ist alles Original. Hatte bei der ersten Tour nicht das Gefühl, das der Vorbau zu steil wäre...


----------



## mu85 (14. April 2011)

ok...danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Wabaki (16. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Nerve XC 5.0 zu kaufen. Allerdings sind die Bremsen nichts, die würde ich direkt austauschen. Habe noch eine Elixir rumliegen. Welche Scheibengrößen hat denn das XC in Größe M? Sieht mir ganz nach 185/185 aus.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## anderson (16. April 2011)

Auf der HP steht 185/160 und danach siehts auch aus, finde ich. Warum sollte das nicht stimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V-Tune (16. April 2011)

Jo, sind 185/160. Ich finde Bremsen aber nicht schlecht. Packen gut zu


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. April 2011)

Könnt ihr was zur Sitzposition des XC sagen? Kommt es euch vor, als würdet ihr gestreckt oder ehr aufrecht auf dem Bike sitzen?

Könnt ihr nur positives von dem Modell berichten? 

Gibt es Tageslichtbilder eines XC 7.0 in grün?

DANKEE!


----------



## fiesergeschmack (18. April 2011)

hallo.

hab mich grad hier angemeldet, weil ich mir auch ein nerve xc bestellen will. hab am samstag mal eine rundreise nach bonn (hs)/radon und koblenz/canyon gemacht. war vorher in bonn und hätte fast eins mitgenommen. habs zum glück nicht gemacht; allein die präsenation von canyon ist im vergleich zu radon eine andere welt. ich war echt beeindruckt. auch die qualität der räder wirkt um einiges höher als bei radon.
eigentlich wäre das xc 6.0 perfekt für mich, allerdings gibt es genau dieses modell ausser in schwarz, was mir etwa zu langweilig ist, in diesem fiesen gold. das ist wirklich die einzige farbe, die mir mal gar nicht gefällt. rot, grün, orange, grau, alles würde ich mit kusshand nehmen, aber 300e aufpreis zum 7.0 und dann auch noch ne sram x9 statt der xt schmeckt mir gar nicht. das 5.0 kommt wegen der parts nicht in frage. wenn das schwarze 6.0 ja wenigstens weisse parts/ne weisse gabel hätte. was soll ich nur tun?


----------



## Keks_nascher (18. April 2011)

Möchte mir auch das Nerve XC 5.0 bestellen. Vielen DAnk schonmal an User V-Tune.

Auf der Homepage hat mir das Rot deutlich besser gefallen. Dachte es wäre wesentlich dunkler. Dann wirds eben doch schwarz


----------



## ml-55 (19. April 2011)

> und dann auch noch ne sram x9



reine Geschmackssache
Funktionieren tut beides.

Guck Dir lieber mal an was es sonst noch an besserer Ausstattung gibt! Laufräder / Bremsen find ich viel wichtiger als Schaltng die eh funktioniert.

War anfangs auch vom schwarz nicht grade angetan, jetzt wo ich es hab find ich aber das es ziemlich geil aussieht.

Kauf das Rad nach der Ausstattung, nicht nach der Farbe

Außerdem: schwarz ist leichter und weniger Kratzempfindlich weil es eloxiert und nicht lackiert ist.


----------



## Joscha81 (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe seit 2,5 Monaten ein Nerve xc 9.0 und habe folgende Probleme:
*Beim bergab fahren* *in holperiggem Gelände* *springt* *regelmässig die kette über das grösste kettenblatt auf die Kurbel ab.*
Abgesehen von den Kratzern auf der Kurbel, hat es mir das Schaltwerk beim weitertretten nun 2 mal komplett verdreht. Einmal brach zudem das Schaltauge und die kette musste aufgrund starker verbiegungen ersätzt werden.
Die Kette macht von Beginn an einen sehr "schlabberigen" Eindruck.
Die kette schlägt beim bergabfahren sehr stark und laut, teilweise bis an die speichen, welche nun auch schon einige Kratzer haben.
Bei denTelefonaten mit CANYON wurde mir erst einmal empfohlen das rad zu einem zweiradmechaniker zu geben und diesen das rad kontrollieren zu lassen. Ich war bei 2 Fahhradwerkstätten. Beide waren sich einig, das nur eine kettenführung abhilfe schaffen könnte.
Bei einem cross country bike sollte das aber nicht notwendig sein müssen.( ist ja kein Downhill Bike!)
Beim 5 ten anruf bei Canyon wurde mir empfohlen, die vom werk ausgelieferte und montierte kette zu kürzen. 
Gemacht, getan...
habe die gleichen probleme immer noch.
Jetzt muss das Rad zu CANYON rückversandt werden.
Ich denke gross machen können die auch nichts, da aufgrund der Rahmengeometrie (an dieser muss es ja liegen) nichts abänderbar ist.
*Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit einem Nerve XC mit sram X.0 Komponenten???*

lg joscha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (19. April 2011)

> Beim bergab fahren in holperiggem Gelände springt regelmässig die kette über das grösste kettenblatt auf die Kurbel ab.



Bevor ich da mit ner Ke-Fü anfange wären meine Fragen erstmal:
-Steht das Leitblech vom Umwerfer wirklich parallel zum Kettenblatt???
-Stimmt die äußere Begrenzung des Umwerfers?
-Kettenlänge überprüft? (Vorne groß - hinten groß - Luft aus Dämpfer und auf Anschlag)


----------



## mu85 (19. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> was soll ich nur tun?



solltest schon eine farbe nehmen die dir gefällt...hatte bis vor kurzer zeit ein Canyon AL 7.0 in schwarz...hab damals auch überlegt zwecks farbe (und mich vielleicht zu sehr bequatschen lassen) und mich für schwarz entschieden, da zeitlos, leichter und weniger empfindlich, wie ml-55 bereits sagte.

bereits nach kurzer zeit empfand ich die farbe schwarz aber eher als langweilig und trist statt zeitlos...habe meine entscheidung bereut und es mittlerweile verkauft...mein Rat: Farbe und Design des Bikes müssen passen, fährt ja keiner mit nem schweinchen-rosa nur weil die ausstattung besser ist!

zur ausstattung...klar funktionieren alle, aber die x9 soll nicht besonders sein im gegensatz zur Xt. urteil der bike 3/11: die X9 enttäuscht auf ganzer linie (lange Schaltwege und schwammig, Preis deutlich über der xt und funktionell kann sie nicht einmal der slx das wasser reichen). 

persönlich kann ich jedoch kein urteil über die x9 abgeben...bin bis jetzt ne XT gefahren und war damit zufrieden.

zum gewichtsunterschied beim XC eloxiert bzw. lackiert...sind laut canyon ca. 80g (dachte zwar weniger aber die bzw. der sollte es ja wissen)

letztendlich machst du mit beiden ob 6.0 oder 7.0 nichts verkehrt

hoffe es hilft dir etwas...

gruß


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. April 2011)

Joscha81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> *Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit einem Nerve XC mit sram X.0 Komponenten???*
> ...



habe ein Nerve XC 9.0 W mit sram X.0... und keine Probleme.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (19. April 2011)

mu85 schrieb:


> solltest schon eine farbe nehmen die dir gefällt...hatte bis vor kurzer zeit ein Canyon AL 7.0 in schwarz...hab damals auch überlegt zwecks farbe (und mich vielleicht zu sehr bequatschen lassen) und mich für schwarz entschieden, da zeitlos, leichter und weniger empfindlich, wie ml-55 bereits sagte.
> 
> bereits nach kurzer zeit empfand ich die farbe schwarz aber eher als langweilig und trist statt zeitlos...habe meine entscheidung bereut und es mittlerweile verkauft...mein Rat: Farbe und Design des Bikes müssen passen, fährt ja keiner mit nem schweinchen-rosa nur weil die ausstattung besser ist!
> 
> ...



hey.
danke, nein hilft mir nicht . die sram möchte ich eigentlich nicht und dieses dunkle grün find ich auch nicht viel besser als schwarz. die 80g mehr oder weniger sind natürlich völlig wurscht. nur die gabel vom 7.0 gefällt mir besser... 
ich hätte mal ne längere sitzprobe auf dem nerve am machen sollen, das grün von der 6.0 ist natürlich hammer. im grunde ist die geometrie aber unsinn für mich, und wieder x9. es ist zum haare raufen!


----------



## mu85 (19. April 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> hey.
> danke, nein hilft mir nicht . die sram möchte ich eigentlich nicht und dieses dunkle grün find ich auch nicht viel besser als schwarz. die 80g mehr oder weniger sind natürlich völlig wurscht. nur die gabel vom 7.0 gefällt mir besser...
> ich hätte mal ne längere sitzprobe auf dem nerve am machen sollen, das grün von der 6.0 ist natürlich hammer. im grunde ist die geometrie aber unsinn für mich, und wieder x9. es ist zum haare raufen!



die farbe vom am 6.0 gefällt mir auch sehr gut, geb ich dir recht...aber zwischen XC und AM das ist dann doch schon ein unterschied!

was hast du vor mit dem bike? also wo fährst du so??? 

das AM 6.0 ist mit 13,2 kg (angegeben in M) wahrscheinlich eher 13,6 kg ja kein leichtgewicht! wäre für mich besonders auf langen touren zu fett!


----------



## ml-55 (19. April 2011)

> *Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit einem Nerve XC mit sram X.0 Komponenten???*



musst du einstellen / bei Canyon einstellen lassen. Hab auch bei wildesten Wurzeln keine Probleme mit dem SRAM XC9.0


----------



## chrisNOM (22. April 2011)

warum gibts beim XC eigtl keine Talas?


----------



## ml-55 (22. April 2011)

weils Gewicht bringt. Schwere, coole Sachen findest Du am Nerve AM - da macht die Talas auch richtig Sinn, genauso wie die Rockshox Reverb oder ne Hammerschmidt
Die meisten die ein Nerve XC kaufen sind mehr Grammfuchser als bequemfahrer, beim AM umgekehrt


----------



## chrisNOM (23. April 2011)

suche ein starkes Uphillbike und da ist mir die AM Serie eigtl zu schwer für. Bin jetzt leihweise vom AMS 125XT auf ein Specialized Pitch umgestiegen und komme die Berge nur bedingt hoch wo mein AMS locker hoch ging. Daher würde ich lieber auf etwas Federweg verzichten und einige Kilos sparen.


----------



## reflux (28. April 2011)

hat grad mal wer das sattelstützenmaß parat?
hab grad weder rad noch messschieber hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesergeschmack (29. April 2011)

30,9mm. siehe auch homepage . ich brauch auch grad ne neue 400er....

ich auch gestern die ersten meter auf meinem xc 6.0 schwarz XL fahren dürfen.  sieht top aus, alles sehr hochwertig. auch das 2011er rahmendesgin finde ich weitaus schöner als das alte. die bremse vorne schliff, liess sich aber gut einstellen. sonst alles top. allerdings muss ic anscheinend ordentlich druck in dämpfer und gabel fahren, hören sich die zahlen plausibel an (ich bin mit klamotten bei über 90kg)? gabel ca 10 bar, dämpfer ca 12 bar...
jetzt brauch ich noch ne neue stütze. und wisst ihr, ob die normalen shimano e-type umwerfer passen? also die mit der tretlagerbefestigung und diese nimmt man dann ab?

gruss, t.


ps: das einzige, was mich stört, ist das 42er als grösstes kettenblatt vorne.


----------



## Max_913 (29. April 2011)

Hey leute

und zwar werd ich mir das xc 7.0 kaufen...problem is nur ich weis nicht so recht welche rahmengröße ich nehmen soll...hab das tool von canyon obv benutzt nur meine schrittlänge is halt ~ 92,5 - 93cm....wenn ich 92 eingeb kommt L als empfehlung und bei 93 cm XL...

Denk halt auch das die Oberrohrlänge (65cm) vom XL rel lang ist....habs mal bei meinem alten bike gemessen da sinds nur 61cm aber halt schon mit sportlicher sitzhaltung...

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der Sitzposition allgemein und mitm XL speziell??? 

VG


----------



## fiesergeschmack (29. April 2011)

wie gross bist du? ich bin 194, SL ca 93 und ich muss beim XL die stütze weiter raus machen, als ich darf bzw siehe oben eine neue stütze kaufen. ich glaub, bei L ist das nicht mehr so hipp. sitzposition ist angenehm, leicht gestreckt.


----------



## reflux (29. April 2011)

ich sollte l laut konfigurator oder xl laut telefonischer beratung fahren.
habe m und ne hohe sattelstütze.


----------



## Max_913 (29. April 2011)

bin 1,90....

@ reflux...warum fährst du dann M???


----------



## muchomamba (29. April 2011)

Endlich tut sich mal was bei den Sattelstützen von den 9.0 und 9.0W Rädern

"
Achtung! Aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen verbauen wir an diesem Rad eine andere Sattelstütze: Statt der abgebildeten Easton EC70 Carbon Sattelstütze kommt jetzt eine *Syncros FL UD Carbon* Sattelstütze zum Einsatz. "







http://www.syncros.com/seatposts.htm


----------



## reflux (30. April 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> bin 1,90....
> 
> @ reflux...warum fährst du dann M???



wendiger


----------



## Hammy (1. Mai 2011)

bin grad mega in der zwickmühle ... 

möchte gern ein neues bike, die probleme gehen schon los zwischen fully oder hardtail... zur Zeit tendier ich eher in richtung fully...

So nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Ich hab gerade ein Angebot für ein Nerve XC 7 bekommen so ca. 1300 und wurde September 2010 gekauft (ca. 100 km gefahren). wollte eigentlich ein nerve XC 6.0 von 2011 kaufen ... aber jetzt ... welche vor bzw nachteile haben den beide bikes?


----------



## fiesergeschmack (2. Mai 2011)

also das 2011er hat das neue rahmendesign und 10fach shimano xt/slx mix und ist eben jungfrälich zb. das 2010er hat ne sram x9 und glube den rp23 dämpfer, der etwas besser ist als der rp2 und die gabel dürfte auch eher besser als schlechter sein. ich hab mich diesmal für ein fabrikneues entschieden, weil ich diesen luxus einfach mal haben wollte. auch hab ich die xt der x9 vorgezogen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammy (2. Mai 2011)

ne das 2010 er is XT bis auf die schalthebel die sind slx...


----------



## plattsnacker (2. Mai 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> und zwar werd ich mir das xc 7.0 kaufen...problem is nur ich weis nicht so recht welche rahmengröße ich nehmen soll...hab das tool von canyon obv benutzt nur meine schrittlänge is halt ~ 92,5 - 93cm....wenn ich 92 eingeb kommt L als empfehlung und bei 93 cm XL...
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich habe SL 89 cm und fahre ein 2009er XC 6.0 in "L".
Sattelstütze ist absolut auf oberem Anschlag ausgezogen.

Wenn Handling nicht oberste Prio bei dir, dann nimm auf jeden Fall das "XL" 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ml-55 (2. Mai 2011)

wenn Du es gerne gestreckt und racig magst nimmste die etwas größere Version, wenn Du lieber wenig und zackig bist, dann das kleinere. Probieren hat auch noch nie geschadet. Ab nach Koblenz - oder ggf. beide Grüßen schikcen lassen und eins wieder zurück. Bindet zwar etwas Kapital, aber beim Versender finde ich das ok.


----------



## Max_913 (2. Mai 2011)

OK thx leute.....hab mir jetzt das XL bestellt....hoffe es kommt bald


----------



## KingJosh (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich steh auch kurz davor mir das 7er modell zu holen, war auch schon in Koblenz und bin das nerve AM und das XC probegefahren. Ursprünglich sollte es das AM werden zwecks mehr Federweg, bin dann aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich den im Endeffekt garnicht brauche da sich die möglichkeiten richtig All Mountain zufahren bei mir sehr beschränken, außerdem will man ja noch spüren wo man langfährt. 

Hab aber noch ein paar fragen zu dem bike:
-Kann ich auf die Laufräder problemlos auch 2.4" Reifen draufziehen?
-Schaltet die x9 auch unter Last bzw. bergauf vernünftig da ich bei meiner alten damit oft probleme hatte?
-Wie effizient arbeitet denn der HInterbau wirklich, wird ja von CANYON sehr hoch angeprisen


----------



## ml-55 (3. Mai 2011)

gute Entscheidung, bin auch zu dem Schluss gekommen - das XC ist schon ein Stück agiler und wendiger.
Hinterbau: außer im Wiegetritt nutze ich den Lockout sehr sehr selten. Passt also.
X9 ist schon ok, hat meine Freundin dran. zur X0 ists aber noch ein Stückle -was die kann haut mich immer wieder aus den Socken. MAch Dir da aber keine Sorgen, das Zeugs funktioniert alles ziemlich gut.
Und wenn Du beim Schalten etwas Schwung rausnimmst hast Du auch bei der XX oder XTR weniger Verschleiss - also immer zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe selber ein XC9 und bin damit sehr zufrieden

wozu 2,4 Reifen aufziehen ? haben mehr Rollwiederstand, brauchst du nicht, fahre mit den XC die gleichen Trails wie mit meinen Torque nur halt langsamer und da sind 2,4 drauf. Um solch breite Reifen auszunützen braucht es eines stabileren Bikes als das XC, z.B. Torque, Stive, ....
die X9 hab ich selber nicht gefahren, aber schalten wird sie, die Schalthebel machen im Vergleich zur X.0 einen wackeligen Eindruck, da würde ich eher zum XC 8 greifen, die XT Schaltung ist top.
Kann es bestätigen, der Hinterbau ist top ! 

lg
Leopold


----------



## KingJosh (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, @LimaBravo ja die 2,25" Reifen sind in der Hinnsicht natürlich besser und auch total ausreichend dachte nur das die 2,4" im Herbst und Winter zwecks Schlamm usw. vllt. besser sind, ich hab das mal gelesen bin aber noch relativ neu im Mountainbikesport und das wird dann auch mein erstes vernünftiges Bike sein. 

Werd mir das Bike in black Forest green dann im laufe des Monats bestellen und lad dann auch ein Foto hochwenns da ist


----------



## LimaBravo (3. Mai 2011)

vorne kannst sicher einen 2,4" raufgeben, hinten wird es knapp, drehen wird er sich ohne zu streifen, nur der Spalt zur Kettenstrebe setzt sich schnell mit Dreck zu.
Im Winter fahr ich meist mit Spiks, die sind auch nur 2,1" breit und reichen allemal, im Schnee und tiefen Untergrund rollt ein zu breiter Reifen noch schwerer.


----------



## fl0wrider (3. Mai 2011)

Servus, spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon zuzulegen. Mein altes Cube AMS Pro wurde mir aus dem Keller geklaut  
Kann mir jemand etwas genaueres zum Thema "Empfohlene Gewichtsfreigaben für Mountainbikes und deren Laufräder" sagen. Ok, werde die Tage mal bei Canyon anrufen. Ich wiege um die 80kg bin 1.85 groß. Hinzukommen Schuhe, Helm, Klamotten, M.U.L.E. Rucksack plus max. 3 Liter Trinkblase und noch ein paar andere Dinge wie Werkzeug, Schlauch, etc. schwubs sind die 90kg überschritten. Nur das XC 9.0 hat Mavic Crossmax ST die bis 110kg zugelassen/empfohlen sind. Wie genau sieht die grenze aus? Leider kenne ich nicht die Gewichtsfreigaben für die Felgen meines altes Cubes (Rigida Taurus). Hat zumindest 6000km gehalten. Kann mich zwischen dem Cube AMS Pro 130 SE von Rabe und dem Canyon XC 8.0-9.0 nicht entscheiden, schwierig schwierig


----------



## ml-55 (4. Mai 2011)

bei 80kg sollte alles passen - freigabe ist nur was rechtliches - halten tun die trotzdem. Bin mit meinem XC 9.0 extrem zufrieden


----------



## fl0wrider (4. Mai 2011)

wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? ich hatte 2008 einen Bandscheibenvorfall im unteren Lendenbereich und möchte daher Sattel und Griffe auf einer Höhe haben. Ich bin 185cm. Sitzposition also moderat wie es sich nennt


----------



## ml-55 (4. Mai 2011)

180cm hab ein Canyon M - sollte bei Dir grad noch reinpassen und dann auch etwas aufrechter sitzen als das in L - bei Bandscheibe aber vielleicht doch ein AM? da ist die Sitzposition noch etwas aufrechter, und natürlich federn 140 noch etwas sanfter


----------



## fl0wrider (4. Mai 2011)

oh je, wir immer schwieriger. Konstanz ist eben weit weg von München. 5std mit der Bahn :/ ok, muss mal bei denen Anrufen um das zu klären. Danke für den Tip


----------



## ml-55 (4. Mai 2011)

Vor allem weil Du dann in Konstanz feststellst dass Du in der falschen Stadt gelandet bist und noch weiter bis nach Koblenz fahren musst 
Kleiner Tipp: hier im Forum gibt es auch irgendwo einen thread der auflistet wer wo welches Canyon hat - evtl lässt sich da was in der Nähe finden um mal auszuprobieren. Ob nu ein 2009er Modell oder 2011 ist zum probrsitzen ja erstmal wurscht.
Und: Canyon ist ein VERSENDER. Heißt auch dass man gesetzlich nicht schlechter gestellt werden darf als beim Ladenkauf. Sprich: Du kannst so ein Ding bestellen, ein paar Runden auf dem Hof drehen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken. Ob man da auf den Versandkosten für die Bestellung sitzenbleibt weiß ich nicht - bei Radon gabs die auch zurück - aber zurückschicken geht auf jeden Fall auf deren Kosten. Billiger als die Bahnfahrt wirds auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ml-55 (4. Mai 2011)

na, da isses doch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mu85 (4. Mai 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> freigabe ist nur was rechtliches - halten tun die trotzdem



stimmt schon mit dem rechtlichen...und wie ml-55 schon sagte...halten tun sie auf jeden fall...mir wurde aber zusätzlich vom fachhändler und von canyon gesagt, dass man unter umständen die laufräder öfters zentrieren müsste, wenn man die grenze überschreitet!

das Nerve XC 9.0 kann ich nur empfehlen..ich bin sehr zufrieden...und begeistert von schaltung und bremse

@stussy: wenn du sattel und griffe auf einer höhe haben willst, dann glaube ich, ist das nerve xc in M nichts für dich...bin ca. 180cm und hab ungefähr eine halbe handbreite sattelüberhöhung aber das nur mit einem vorbau von 17 grad...mit dem originalen vorbau (6 grad) wäre es bestimmt eine handbreite...

also wenn du es so im ursprungszustand belassen willst, dann lieber größe L...es sei denn du montierst dir einen vorbau mit 30 bzw. 35 grad..dann dürfte es eine höhe sein!


----------



## ml-55 (4. Mai 2011)

Vorbau muss auf jeden Fall getauscht werden denk ich - was nutzt es wenn beides auf gleicher Höhe ist aber dafür mehr nach vorn gestreckt?
Plädiere weiter für ein AM


----------



## fl0wrider (4. Mai 2011)

cool danke für eure Antworten. Das hat mich schon mal weitergebracht  habe an meinem alten cube so lange rumgebaut bis Griffe und Sattel auf einer höhe lagen. Die Position war dann immer noch sehr gestreckt. Muss am woende mal zu Rabe und Cube testen. 19zoll wäre genau richtig für mich, gibt es aber kaum


----------



## Max_913 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi leute...

hab jetzt endlich mein xc 7.0 ...finds nur bisschen blöd das die Sattelstütze superleicht verkratzt iwie...n bisschen dreck dran und dann verkratzt sofort wenn man die sitzhöhe ändert!
gibts das problem bei anderen auch??? 

und die sram x9 schaltung hat mich auch noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt aber vll is nur einstellungssache...


----------



## Deleted176859 (10. Mai 2011)

Nerve XC 8.0 Testsieger Mountainbike 6/11 ÜBERRAGEND !!!


----------



## ml-55 (10. Mai 2011)

genauso wie das 9.0 vorher mal


----------



## log11 (11. Mai 2011)

Hey Canyon Fans,

ich habe derzeit ein Transalp Stroker Hardtail (2009). Ansich bin ich mit dem Ding super zufrieden für den schnellen Ritt.
Doch ich bin nun im Mittelgebirge doch öfters auch im gröberen Gelände unterwegs und denke über den Kauf einen Nerve CX 6 oder 7 nach.
Und genau das ist das Dilema. Ich kann schlecht beurteilen, ob das 7er die 300 Aufpreis wert ist.
Weiterhin bin ich mir mit der Größe unschlüssig. Ich bin 1,82m mit 84,5cm Schrittweite.
Derzeit bin ich mit 19Zoll unterwegs...manchmal dürfte das Oberrohr gerne etwas länger sein.

Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## beetle (11. Mai 2011)

Wieso nimmst du nicht das AM, wenn du schon ein HT hast? Ich meine, damit hättest du die bessere Bikeauswahl. Wenn es eben ein wenig härter werden soll nimmst du das AM. Wenn du nicht unbedinbgt vorhast zu viel härtere Trails zu fahren, dann eben das HT. Bei dem AM ist halt die Betonung auf Gelände stärker.


----------



## Trailer24 (11. Mai 2011)

@log11

Ich finde der Aufpreis zum 7.0 lohnt sich. Komplett Fox. Avid Elixir R statt Elixir 5. Fox Boostvalle mit größerer Lufkammer=> mehr kompfort.
Wegen der Rahmengröße, wenn möglich zu Canyon Fahren und Probe sitzen. Ich finde wenn log11 immoment auf einem Hardtail unterwegs ist, reichen 120mm mehr als aus. Solange es kein 1 Meter Drop ins Flat ist.

Gruß 

Trailer24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. Mai 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Hey Canyon Fans,
> 
> ich habe derzeit ein Transalp Stroker Hardtail (2009). Ansich bin ich mit dem Ding super zufrieden fÃ¼r den schnellen Ritt.
> Doch ich bin nun im Mittelgebirge doch Ã¶fters auch im grÃ¶beren GelÃ¤nde unterwegs und denke Ã¼ber den Kauf einen Nerve CX 6 oder 7 nach.
> ...



Wir sind von den beiden genannten MaÃen genau gleich. Gut, ich habe 85er SchrittlÃ¤nge - genau wie du auch.. 

Also, ich war am Wochenende in KO und habe das XC in M und in L probegefahren. Als ich das M sah, dachte ich "hmm, ich will doch kein Kinderfahrrad kaufen", versuchte aber unvoreingenommen auf meinen KÃ¶rper zu hÃ¶ren.

Der VerkÃ¤ufer sagte ich liege von den Daten her genau zwischen M und L. Meiner Meinung nach ehr zu L. Die SattelstÃ¼tze war beim M fast am maximum. 0,5-1 cm(?).

Das M hatte ich beim Fahren oder auf stelle stehen gut im Griff. Klar, deshalb sind BMX RÃ¤der ja auch klein.. Das L macht aber 1. ne bessere Figur und 2. kam es mir nicht (zu) groÃ vor. Das GefÃ¼hl war gut. Es passt. Ich habe das L genommen, weil ich auch in Hardtail in L hatte und super flink und agil damit die Singletrails reiten konnte. 

Also, entweder nach KO fahren und auf Popometer hÃ¶ren, oder meinen gut gemeinten Rat hÃ¶ren: Nimm es in L!


----------



## log11 (11. Mai 2011)

@CANIANER7.0, danke für den Vergleich. Da wird mir das L sicher nicht zu groß sein, wenn ich Deine Meinung so höre.
Ich werde mir mal die Preise der Einzelkomponenten raussuchen und schauen, ob es in die Preisdifferenz von 300 fällt. Vermutlich ist dem aber so.
Vom P/L konnte ich bzgl. Komponenten nur das XC 6 einschätzen und das ist schon nen echt guter Deal.
Leider wohne ich ca. 500km von Konstanz weg. Da ist es utopisch ne Anreise wegen Probesitzen/Probefahrt zu machen.
Beim XC bin ich mir auch sicher, daß die 120mm mehr als reichen werden. Ich habe meine Reba Race mit 100mm am Hardtail noch nicht an Ihre Grenzen gebracht.


----------



## laleso (11. Mai 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Leider wohne ich ca. 500km von Konstanz weg. Da ist es utopisch ne Anreise wegen Probesitzen/Probefahrt zu machen.



Canyon kommt aus Koblenz, nicht Konstanz


----------



## Schibbie (11. Mai 2011)

Hi also ich fahre das XC 7 und mein Bruder das XC 6 (er seit gestern) Beide Räder sind top, nur haben wir bemerkt, dass beim Fahren das Shimano Schaltwerk viel mehr wackelt als das von Sram bei mir. Und heute ist meinem Bruder die Kette gerissen :-( (kann ja mal passieren, mal sehn wies weitergeht)
Weiss zufällig wer, was für ne Kette beim xc 6 verbaut ist?

Im Weiteren bin ich der Meinung von Trailer24


----------



## Trailer24 (11. Mai 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k5...fach-112-glieder-montageverpackt.html?mfid=43

wenn ich mich nicht irre und das nerve xc 6.0 von 2011 ist also mit 10 fach antrieb is dies die kette die du suchst.


----------



## Schibbie (11. Mai 2011)

Richtig, danke... ich hab nur hgx auf der kette lesen können, war aber grad noch zu fertig von der Tour und vom Schaffen um noch irgendwie vernünftig zu suchen. Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_913 (11. Mai 2011)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Beide Räder sind top, nur haben wir bemerkt, dass beim Fahren das Shimano Schaltwerk viel mehr wackelt als das von Sram bei mir.



also ich find die sram an meinem 7.0 jetzt nicht so überragend....

und verkratzt eure sattelstütze auch so leicht???...hatte bissl dreck dran, verstellt und zack krassen kratzer drin....:-S


----------



## thomas_127 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Canyonbiker,

ich stehe noch vor der Entscheidung Nerve XC 6.0 oder 7.0
1. Ist der Unterschied zwischen Reba und FOX großartig spürbar?
2. Wie ist der Mavic Crossride im Vergleich zum DT Swiss X1700?
3. Würde lieber Shimano Teile fahren (also XC 6.0), das XC 8.0 ist mir zu teuer. 
4. Merkt man bei normaler Fahrweise den Unterschied am Dämpfer bezüglich des Boost Vale mit großer Luftkammer?
5. Ich denke Rahmengröße sollte M werden (1,80m, Schrittlänge 85cm)?


----------



## beetle (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem HT eine Reba. Die ist ok. Mehr nicht. Ich würde auch Sram vermeiden wo es nur geht. Aber das ist meine persönliche Abneigung. Die kommt daher, das bisher alles von Sram kaputt gegangen ist. Die Reba z.B. hat jetzt das 3. Poplock. Das scheint aber zu halten. Sonst ist das Ansprechverhalten ok. Finde die Einstellung ein wenig komisch. Aber man kann zumindest alles einstellen. 

Je nachdem was du fährst, merkst du es oder eben nicht. Umso härter du fährst, um so mehr willst du Fox.


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2011)

Das Nerve XC 6 reizt mich schon. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie flexibel Canyon ist wenn man Veränderungen zu der Standardkonfig haben will?
Ich würde z.B. die mitgelieferte Gabelpumpe nicht haben wollen, dafür aber ein XT Ritzel/ XT Kette.
Oder ist sowas aussichtslos überhaupt anzufragen?

Merci.


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Mai 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Das Nerve XC 6 reizt mich schon. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie flexibel Canyon ist wenn man Veränderungen zu der Standardkonfig haben will?
> Ich würde z.B. die mitgelieferte Gabelpumpe nicht haben wollen, dafür aber ein XT Ritzel/ XT Kette.
> Oder ist sowas aussichtslos überhaupt anzufragen?
> 
> Merci.


Ich denke das wird nicht möglich sein - probieren kann man es aber.
Aber warum XT (btw. Kassette)? Ich behaupte mal, daß Du keinen Unterschied zur SLX bemerken würdest.


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich war der Meinung daß die XT Kasette/ Kette verschleißfester ist als die SLX Serie. Täusche ich mich da?


----------



## beetle (12. Mai 2011)

Total unflexibel. Um es mal ganz einfach auszudrücken.


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2011)

@beetle, worauf beziehst Du das?
Bei Poison finde ich es schon genial, daß man sich alles individuell zusammenstellen kann.Nur kann ich da die Rahmen nicht beurteilen....Canyon kenne ich aus dem Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## beetle (12. Mai 2011)

Was Änderungen anbetrifft.

Wenn du Custom willst, schau mal bei transalp24.de. Da taugen auch die Rahmen was.


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2011)

Mein HT ist von TA24. Sehr gutes Radl und sau robust.
Nur die Fullys bei TA sind spürbar teurer als bei Canyon /Poison finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (12. Mai 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Oder ist sowas aussichtslos überhaupt anzufragen?



Ist es.

Hab 2 Räder da gekauft, beide mit Dämpferpumpe, außerdem hatte ich schon eine. Ließ sich nix machen, nicht mal ein Plastikschutzblech wollten sie mir geben. Umbauten am Rad kannste gleich vergessen - es sei denn Du zahlst Teile und Arbeit.
Ein Canyon kaufst Du wie es ist oder nicht. Punkt.
Dafür passen die Preise aber.

PS: wenn jemand ne Dämpferpumpe kaufen will... immer her mit der Meldung...


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, ist wirklich aussichtslos. Ich hatte vorhin mal per Mail angefragt.
Es werden ausschließlich die vorkonfigurierten Räder verkäuft.
Warum man allerdings auf die Pumpe nicht verzichten kann ist mir schleierhaft.
Naja da werd ich mir die Karten legen, ob ein Nerve XC 6 oder doch ein anderes vergleichbares Versenderbike, wo ich zumindest bei ein paar Komponenten Mitspracherecht habe.


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Mai 2011)

Eine Frage. Wieviel kostet der Versand denn jetzt? Angegeben wird:



> Versandkosten für Fahrräder: 19,60  + 16,90  Bikeguard


 
Bin die Bestellung zur Probe mal durchgegangen. Da wurde mir komischerweise nur der Bikeguard berechnet 

Oder richten sich die 19,60 Euro nur für vormotierte Räder?


----------



## rene303 (12. Mai 2011)

Das Zitat ist schon richtig, Bikeguard wird dir berechnet und am Ende der Bestellung kommt der Versand dazu


----------



## ml-55 (13. Mai 2011)

> Warum man allerdings auf die Pumpe nicht verzichten kann ist mir schleierhaft.



geschenkter Gaul... wahrscheinlich hat Canyon die Dinge Containerweise gehortet und fÃ¼r unter 5â¬ das StÃ¼ck bekommen und darf das nicht verraten - entsprechend wollen sie dir aber auch keine 20â¬ dafÃ¼r gutschreiben.


----------



## thomas_127 (13. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen persönlichen Vergleich zwischen der RS Reba (XC6.0) und der FOX F32 (XC7.0). Stehe immernoch für der Entscheidung welches der beiden Modelle es werden soll.


----------



## xb39 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,
was kann man für einen unbenutzten X1700-LRS des XC 8.0 verlangen (ohne Steckachse/Spanner/Bremsscheiben). Habe mir das XC8.0 gekauft und sofort auf meinen Hope/Flow-LRS gewechselt.

Ansonsten zum Bike: Top Rad! Grösse XL bei 94 cm Schrittlänge und 188cm KG. Nur etwas Druck auf den Handballen (einschlafenden Finger), was aber mit den Ergon-Griffen sich ändern sollte.

Gruss
xb39


----------



## Charly_Brown (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung mir mein erstes MTB zu kaufen, da ich seit einem Jahr in der Zentralschweiz lebe.

Eigentlich wollte ich unter 2000 Euro bleiben (also 1500 bis 1750 Euro). Zuerst hatte ich mich auf Bergamont eingeschossen, aber nun wurde mir zu einem Canyon geraten.

Hat mal einer das Canyon Nerve XC mit dem Bergamont Contrail X.1 verglichen, oder ist sogar beide Probe gefahren?

Beim Canyon Nerve XC dachte ich erst ich nehme das 7.0, aber ich fahre seit 12 Jahren auf meinem Trekkingrad Shimano LX/XT und das läuft und läuft und läuft.... Da tue ich mit dem Umstieg etwas schwer. Allerdings wurde mir auch zu den Fox Dämpfern geraten. Fox und Shimano erfüllt aber nur das Nerve XC 8.0 

Bin da im Moment etwas in der Zwickmühle und hab mich fast damit abgefunden die 2000 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## chrisNOM (15. Mai 2011)

ich finde die sram vom 7.0 besser übersetzt als die shimano am 8.0, alles geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackz (15. Mai 2011)

Ich liebäugle mit einem Nerve XC 9.0, bin aber noch etwas unsicher wegen der Größe. Bin 176cm, Schrittlänge 81cm. Basierend auf der Körpergröße würde das PPS 80cm Schrittlänge und Rahmengröße S vorschlagen, wenn ich aber auf 81cm erhöhe, springt er auf Rahmengröße M.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Radon QLT Race in 18" (Geometrie siehe Anhang) mit 583mm Oberrohrlänge, also etwas kleiner als die 595mm vom Nerve in M. Zuvor bin ich ein Cube Hardtail in 16" (also noch kleiner, Oberrohrlänge ca. 550mm) gefahren. War eigentlich mit beiden Größen zufrieden, auch wenn mir die 18" vom Radon im direkten Vergleich etwas angenehmer (effizienter) vorkommen. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit (nicht nur beim Biken, aber eben auch dabei) Rückenprobleme im Lendenbereich. Daher habe ich nun etwas Sorge, dass mir das Nerve in M etwas zu groß sein und ich durch eine zu gestreckte Sitzposition noch mehr Probleme bekommen könnte.

Gibt es vielleicht Nerve Fahrer mit ähnlichen Maßen, die Erfahrungen zu S oder M mitteilen können? Vielen Dank!


----------



## LimaBravo (15. Mai 2011)

bin 176 bei 86 Beinlänge und habe trotzdem einen 2 cm längeren Vorbau montiert. Du hast einen längeren Oberkörper, denke nicht, daß dir das Bike in M zu lange ist, eher umgekehrt, S ist dir sicher zu klein.

lg


----------



## jackz (15. Mai 2011)

Super, danke für die prompte Einschätzung! 

Gibt es sonst noch S oder M Fahrer in unserer Größe?

Oh, und noch eine Frage, da Du ja offenbar das 2011er XC 9 hast: Stimmt es, dass die montierte 3-fach X0 Kurbel normale 104/64mm Lochkreise hat? Sprich: Kann man normale Kettenblätter dieses Standards (z.B. kleines Deore-Stahlblatt, mittleres XT-Blatt, Titan-Blätter etc.) nachrüsten, falls die Alu-Blätter zu schnell verschleißen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Mai 2011)

> Sprich: Kann man normale Kettenblätter dieses Standards (z.B. kleines  Deore-Stahlblatt, mittleres XT-Blatt, Titan-Blätter etc.) nachrüsten,  falls die Alu-Blätter zu schnell verschleißen?



Würde mich aus aktuellem Anlass auch interessieren!


----------



## Max_913 (15. Mai 2011)

Hey

Mal ne frage zur float rp2....ist das normal das nach jeder tour ca 1 bar weniger drin ist?


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. Mai 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Mal ne frage zur float rp2....ist das normal das nach jeder tour ca 1 bar weniger drin ist?



Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (15. Mai 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Mal ne frage zur float rp2....ist das normal das nach jeder tour ca 1 bar weniger drin ist?



Guck mal, wieviel du durch das anschrauben der Pumpe auf das Ventil verlierst..


----------



## Max_913 (15. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Guck mal, wieviel du durch das anschrauben der Pumpe auf das Ventil verlierst..



hmmm naja is halt bisschen schwierig zu sagen.....zischt halt immer kurz kp wie viel mbar da verloren gehen....

kommt das bei euch nicht vor? nehm ja auch die pumpe die von canyon mitgeliefert wurde...


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. Mai 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> hmmm naja is halt bisschen schwierig zu sagen.....zischt halt immer kurz kp wie viel mbar da verloren gehen....
> 
> kommt das bei euch nicht vor? nehm ja auch die pumpe die von canyon mitgeliefert wurde...



Schraubst einfach die Pumpe gleich wieder dran, dann siehst du doch wieviel verloren gegangen ist...


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Guck mal, wieviel du durch das anschrauben der Pumpe auf das Ventil verlierst..



Richtig ist natürlich: Beim ABSCHRAUBEN der Pumpe...!
Gibt auch Pumpen da geht nix verloren beim abschrauben...!


----------



## Chicane (15. Mai 2011)

jackz schrieb:


> Super, danke für die prompte Einschätzung!
> 
> Gibt es sonst noch S oder M Fahrer in unserer Größe?
> 
> Oh, und noch eine Frage, da Du ja offenbar das 2011er XC 9 hast: Stimmt es, dass die montierte 3-fach X0 Kurbel normale 104/64mm Lochkreise hat? Sprich: Kann man normale Kettenblätter dieses Standards (z.B. kleines Deore-Stahlblatt, mittleres XT-Blatt, Titan-Blätter etc.) nachrüsten, falls die Alu-Blätter zu schnell verschleißen?



Die 3fach Kurbeln haben 64/104 mm. Lediglich die 2fach haben 80/120.


----------



## jackz (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Bestätigung!


----------



## anderson (16. Mai 2011)

jackz schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch S oder M Fahrer in unserer Größe?



Ich nicht. Ich habe aber vor einigen Tagen beide Größen vor dem Showroom gefahren. Das ist zwar nicht sehr aussagekräftig (kein Gelände, keine Wurzeln, keine Steine, keine Steigung) und war hinterher so schlau wie vorher.

KG 172, SL 81 und laut PPS auch zwischen den Größen S und M. Ich ging vorher davon aus, dass für meine Zwecke das S die bessere Wahl ist. Das hat sich aber bei diesem Test nicht bestätigt. Wäre vielleicht anders gewesen, wenn das S-Rad nicht den kurzen 75er Vorbau hätte (M hat 90).

Von daher geht bei deinen Größenverhältnissen (176 cm Rumpfriese ) S mit der Originalausstattung meiner Einschätzung nach gar nicht.


----------



## neomay (16. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch schon ein ähnliche Frage gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522118

vieleicht hilfts dir auch weiter...
ich hab mein XC 9.0 in der Größe M bestellt.


----------



## thomas_127 (16. Mai 2011)

Da ich mir am Samstag in Koblenz mein erstes CANYON kaufen werde (freu...), wollte ich vorab noch ein paar kleine Infos. Wie ist die voreingestellte Qualität von Canyon an der Schaltung und bei den Bremsen? Es wird entweder ein Nerve XC 7.0 oder ein XC 6.0. Wobei ich eigentlich nicht auf Sram Schaltungen abfahre. RS Reba und Fox F32 nehmen sich lt. Forum hier nicht allzu viel. Oder gibt es da andere Meinungen? Leider ist das grün vom 7.0er zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Edit: Hab gerade auf der HP von Canyon gelesen, dass das XC 6.0 in schwarz erst wieder in KW22 und das XC 7.0 in grün gar erst in KW23 verfügbar ist.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Mai 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Richtig ist natürlich: Beim ABSCHRAUBEN der Pumpe...!
> Gibt auch Pumpen da geht nix verloren beim abschrauben...!



Ja ne is klar.. Ich fahre ja auch nicht mit der angeschraubten Pumpe durch die Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 7.0. Konnte am Wochenende den Hobel schon ein wenig bewegen und freue mich auf kommendes Wochenende. Sieht super aus, Ersteindruck ist ebenfalls spitze.

Gruß


----------



## thomas_127 (16. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 7.0. Konnte am Wochenende den Hobel schon ein wenig bewegen und freue mich auf kommendes Wochenende. Sieht super aus, Ersteindruck ist ebenfalls spitze.
> 
> Gruß



In schwarz?
Wie bist du mit der X9 von Sram zufrieden? Wie war dein Rad voreingestellt? Nur Lenker und Laufräder rein und los gings? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Tageslichtfoto reinstellen, bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel. Wäre super!


----------



## Charly_Brown (16. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> In schwarz?
> Wie bist du mit der X9 von Sram zufrieden? Wie war dein Rad voreingestellt? Nur Lenker und Laufräder rein und los gings? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Tageslichtfoto reinstellen, bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel. Wäre super!



Oh ja, auf ein Review zur X.9 bin ich auch gespannt. Bin auch am überlegen ob 7.0 oder 8.0.


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Test der X9 drin, die Kettenblätter sind (wie bei der X0 auch, aus Alu und entsprechend schnell hinüber)  XT ist da haltbarer, da das mittlere Kettenblatt sinnvollerweise aus Stahl ist. 

Ich selbst fahre die XO an meinem RAd und bin mit der Schaltung tob zufrieden (vorher XT)


----------



## neomay (16. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> In schwarz?
> Wie war dein Rad voreingestellt? Nur Lenker und Laufräder rein und los gings? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Tageslichtfoto reinstellen, bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel. Wäre super!



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## jackz (16. Mai 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Von daher geht bei deinen Größenverhältnissen (176 cm Rumpfriese ) S mit der Originalausstattung meiner Einschätzung nach gar nicht.



Danke für Erfahrungsbericht und Einschätzung! 



neomay schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon ein ähnliche Frage gestellt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522118
> 
> vieleicht hilfts dir auch weiter...
> ich hab mein XC 9.0 in der Größe M bestellt.



Hab ich schon gesehen, danke.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Mai 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.



Laufräder Sattelstütze und Lenker dran bauen. Kunststoffscheibe hinterm Zahnkranz rausbrechen , Federelemente mit Luft füllen, Pedale dran und los gehts.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Mai 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Oh ja, auf ein Review zur X.9 bin ich auch gespannt. Bin auch am überlegen ob 7.0 oder 8.0.



Also ich habe gestern mein XC 7 zum ersten Mal ne kleine Runde gefahren. Der Artikel in der Bikebravo von März zur X9 Schaltung ist meiner Meinung nach total übertrieben. Wenn man das liest denkt man, die X9 ist eine absolute Katastrophe.

Und das stimmt meiner Meinung nach ganz und gar nicht!! 

Was stimmt ist: 

1. Der Hebel fürs hochschalten hat leichtes Spiel in alle Richtungen - genau wie bein X9 Hebel vom 2007er Grand Canyon. Hat mich bzw. das Schaltverhalten nie gestört.

2. Der Hebel fürs Hochschalten gibt kein so markantes knacken in dem Moment in dem man den nächst höheren Gang erwischt hat - von sich. Man spürt/hört "nur" ein ganz leichtes knacken, so dass man am Anfang nicht genau weiß wie weit man drücken muss bis der Gangwechsel erfolgt - ist aber reine Gewohnheitssache. Ich habs gestern schon fast verinnerlicht. Null Problemo

Der Hebel fürs Runterschalten ist super knackig und wie auch früher schon kurz übersetzt. Da also gar keine Auffälligkeiten im Vergleich zur XT.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die X9 ganz normal und ohne Einschränkungen nutzbar. Muss man sich also keinen Kopf drum machen.


----------



## d1ke (16. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> In schwarz?
> Wie bist du mit der X9 von Sram zufrieden? Wie war dein Rad voreingestellt? Nur Lenker und Laufräder rein und los gings? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Tageslichtfoto reinstellen, bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel. Wäre super!



Hi Thomas,

wow so eine Resonanz habe ich nicht erwartet  Ich fahre morgen früh mit dem Bike und mache Bilder.
Vom Aufbau habe ich ein Video gemacht, was ich mal bei ganz viel Zeit zusammenschustern möchte.. 
Genutzt habe ich diese Anleitung: http://media.canyon.com/download/anleitungen/Mountainbike_auspacken_und_montieren.pdf

Gemacht werden musste: Lenker dran, Sattel ran, Bike umdrehen, Vorderrad dran, Hinterrad dran, Kette rum, Dämpfer aufpumpen, Einfahren. Nichts wildes - und ich habe noch kein vorher Bike aufgebaut.

So long, bis morgen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (16. Mai 2011)

Oh man, kann mich langsam gar nicht mehr entscheiden.
Ich habe heute von einem örtlichen Händler ein Angebot für ein 2010er Trek Fuel EX8 für 1900 bekommen. Was meint ihr dazu, optisch gefällt mir das Teil schon ganz gut. Was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## neomay (16. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Laufräder Sattelstütze und Lenker dran bauen. Kunststoffscheibe hinterm Zahnkranz rausbrechen , Federelemente mit Luft füllen, Pedale dran und los gehts.



Danke für die Info!
Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## fiesergeschmack (16. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Edit: Hab gerade auf der HP von Canyon gelesen, dass das XC 6.0 in schwarz erst wieder in KW22 und das XC 7.0 in grün gar erst in KW23 verfügbar ist.



schau auf der seite bei den 'bikes to go'. das sind die, die du im laden direkt mitnehmen kannst; hab ich vor 3 wochen auch gemacht. da gibts das xc6.0 gerade in schwarz. das wird mehrmals täglich aktualisiert und wenn da steht verfügbar, haben die immer so 3-5 stück noch da...


----------



## ridick (16. Mai 2011)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Nerve XC 9.0, bin mir aber bei der Rahmenhöhe etwas unschlüssig. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen. 

  Meine Körpergröße beträgt 178,5cm  und ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm (ohne Schuhe).
  Ich würde mich eher als typischer Tourenfahrer als etwa Downhillfahrer beschreiben. 

  Das Canyon-PPS-System empfiehlt die Größe M. Wenn ich spaßeshalber den Regler auf eine Schritthöhe 87cm schiebe erscheint die Rahmengröße L. Demnach scheint weniger die Körpergröße als die Schrittlänge entscheidend zu sein. Mit einem cm Platz bis zur nächst größeren Rahmengröße bewege ich mich wohl im Grenzbereich. 

  Wozu würdet Ihr mit raten?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Mai 2011)

ridick schrieb:


> Wozu würdet Ihr mit raten?



Pack deine Oma ins Auto (zwecks Sprit bezahlen ) und lad' sie zur Bundesgartenschau (Koblenz) ein. Du fährst dann schön zu Canyon und testest M und L.

Ganz im ernst - den harten Zahlen nach bist du nun mal bei Größe M. Wer soll dir hier was handfesteres (als das PPS von Canyon).

Ich glaube persönlich, dass dir bei 178 cm, M besser passt. Sonst sitzt du da evtl. tendenziell zu gestreckt drauf. Das is aber alles nur bla bla bla.. Nur ne Probefahrt wird dir sagen, was wirklich das Richtige für dich ist.


----------



## thomas_127 (16. Mai 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> schau auf der seite bei den 'bikes to go'. das sind die, die du im laden direkt mitnehmen kannst; hab ich vor 3 wochen auch gemacht. da gibts das xc6.0 gerade in schwarz. das wird mehrmals täglich aktualisiert und wenn da steht verfügbar, haben die immer so 3-5 stück noch da...



Die "Bikes to go" Seite kenne ich natürlich und da gibt es eben seit heute das XC6.0 in schwarz und "M" nicht mehr. Werde am Samstag früh noch mal rein schauen. Will ja schließlich die 300km nicht umsonst fahren. Ansonsten werde ich halt das XC7.0 nehmen müssen.  Wobei mich die Sram immernoch abschreckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (16. Mai 2011)

So ihr Lieben. *g*

Hab mich jetzt nach langer Überlegung für das XC und gegen das AM (und vorher gegen Radon, Transalp, ...) entschieden.

Die Frage ist nur noch, ob 7.0 oder 8.0.
Ich tendiere eher in Richtung 8.0, wegen Steckachse, XT (kann mich wegen Optik und angeblichem Verschleiß nicht mit der X9 anfreunden) und schwarzem Sattel (das Auge fährt mit).
Dann wären die geplanten Aufrüstungen einmal schwarz-rote Acros A-Grip, mit denen ich aktuell auch schon super zurechtkomme und zweitens (falls Magura die mit tapered-Schaft bringt) eine Durin 120. 
Dazu noch Kleinvieh wie rote Kurbelschrauben usw..
Geplant ist also die Farbkombi schwarz-rot, aber mit schwarzem Rahmen, um dabei noch dezent zu bleiben. 

Leider ist die Elixir CR weiß und mit Alu-Hebel, so muss am Ende wohl noch ne MT2 ans Bike (keine MT8, Geld schei*en kann ich nicht)(oder einfach ne Aftermarket-CR, dann können die Scheiben bleiben ?)!

Mein armer Geldbeutel. 

Bis hierhin sollt ihr euch gar nicht daran stören, hab' nur laut gedacht. 

Ride on!

By the way, geizt doch bitte nicht so mit den Bildern.


----------



## TheBrad (17. Mai 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch  Wie schauts denn mit den Lieferzeiten aus im Moment?

Bilder gibts nebenan.

Warum du wg. Optik nun ausgerechnet Bremsen & Gabel tauschen willst versteh ich allerdings nicht, dann hättest ja gleich das 9.0 nehmen können mit schwarzen Parts. Auf dem schwarz-rot-Trip war ich auch, aber das Bike an sich ist halt eher schwarz-weiß mit paar roten Tupfen. Nochmehr Rot (Sattelklemme etc.) fand ich da übertrieben, aber stell mal Bilder rein wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## Charly_Brown (17. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade auf der HP von Canyon gelesen, dass das XC 6.0 in schwarz erst wieder in KW22 und das XC 7.0 in grün gar erst in KW23 verfügbar ist.




Wo findest du diese Infos? Ich schaue mir schon länger die Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage an, aber die Funktion zum bestellen eine Bikes im "Onlineshop" finde ich nicht, und die Lieferzeiten auch nicht.

Langsam kommen Selbstzweifel auf...


----------



## d1ke (17. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> In schwarz?
> Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Tageslichtfoto reinstellen, bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel. Wäre super!








Bitteschön 

Ahh und nochwas zu den Lieferzeiten. Ich habe an einem Donnerstagmorgen telefonisch bestellt, Freitag erhielt ich die automatisierte Auftragsbestätigung per Mail, Dienstag wurde mein Geldeingang bei Canyon bestätigt, Mittwoch meine Bestellung kommisioniert und am gleichen Abend auf den Weg gebracht. Die angekündigte Auslieferung in KW21 wurde deutlich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit unterboten.


----------



## Battler (17. Mai 2011)

> Warum du wg. Optik nun ausgerechnet Bremsen & Gabel tauschen willst versteh ich allerdings nicht


Magura-Fetishist. 

Aber mal schauen ...


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Mai 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Wo findest du diese Infos? Ich schaue mir schon länger die Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage an, aber die Funktion zum bestellen eine Bikes im "Onlineshop" finde ich nicht, und die Lieferzeiten auch nicht.
> 
> Langsam kommen Selbstzweifel auf...



Du kannst doch auf der Homepage von Canyon die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine anschauen. Entweder du schaust bei Bikes to go was sie gerade so da haben oder du wählst dein Modell aus und gehst auf "Verfügbarkeit überprüfen".
P.S. zum bestellen eines Bikes musst du das Bike natürlich vorher in der Warenkorb legen


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> Ahh und nochwas zu den Lieferzeiten. Ich habe an einem Donnerstagmorgen telefonisch bestellt, Freitag erhielt ich die automatisierte Auftragsbestätigung per Mail, Dienstag wurde mein Geldeingang bei Canyon bestätigt, Mittwoch meine Bestellung kommisioniert und am gleichen Abend auf den Weg gebracht. Die angekündigte Auslieferung in KW21 wurde deutlich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit unterboten.



Dankeschön, sieht sehr nice aus. Da es das XC6.0 ja leider nicht gibt im Moment und ich mir am Samstag definitiv ein Bike kaufen will, werde ich wohl das XC7.0 nehmen. Sram hin oder her. Hoffentlich schnappt mir nicht wieder jemand das letzte vor der Nase weg... 

Edit: Sind die "Canyon Bracelets" eigentlich Schraubgriffe?


----------



## Anderl_S (17. Mai 2011)

@d1ke: ein schönes Bike - hab genau das gleiche 
Allerdings hab ich gleich den Plastikring am Hinterrad rausgebrochen - das Ding ist echt ein no go! Ansonsten ist diese Kombination aus Schwarz und Weiss eine Wucht - da wurde sogar mein Nachbar mit seinem XC9.0SL neidisch; er findet das Gelb auf dem Schwarz nicht so toll 

Bei der X9 stelle ich gegenüber der XT auf meinem Cube HT keine Nachteile fest. Meine ollen Deore LX-Schalthebel habe ich eh schon immer nur mit den Daumen bedient, daher ist es für mich auch keine Umstellung auf die Trigger gewesen. Lediglich mehr Kraft zum Schalten ist nötig. 

@thomas_127: das sind keine Schraubgriffe und vom Griffkomfort her eher unterdurchschnittlich - Handschuhe sind aber eh Pflicht!


----------



## Drufrumski (17. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich schwanke zz zwischen xc 6 und 7, aus reinen kostengründen.

was meinen hier die profis ab wann es sich lohnt die 300euronen mehr zu investieren?

grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Mai 2011)

Nabend!

Darf ich euch mal um Rat fragen?
Ich möcht mir das XC 8 bestellen aber ich hab das Problem das ich eine Zwischengröße habe. Ich bin 1,70m groß und hab ein SL von 81cm.
Hab heut mal mit einen Mitarbeiter gequatscht und der meinte ich sollen wegen der 81cm SL den M Rahmen nehmen und einen 75mm Vorbau dazu bestellen.
Nun bin ich total irritiert ob das nun die richtige Entscheidung wär oder ob ich doch ein S Rahmen nehmen soll.
Ich fahre gemütliche bis schnelle Touren, will aber Reserven auf Trails die ich auch gern auf meinen Touren mitnehm.
Habt ihr eventuelle Erfahrungen oder Tipps?
Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (17. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,70m groß und hab ein SL von 81cm.


1,68m SL 75 > S
Finde es passt gut, fühle mich wendig wie auf einem etwas zu kleinen Snowboard. Würde wahrscheinlich an deiner Stelle eher zu M tendieren.


----------



## Max_913 (17. Mai 2011)

hey

da die frage zu der richtigen größe relativ oft kommt schreib ich mal kurz wies bei mir gewesen ist....war auch genau zwischen L und XL und hab ewig überlegt was wohl besser ist (koblenz obv toooo far away) letztendlich hab ich mich für die größere variante entschieden und würds definitiv wieder so machen....ausser man fährt halt wirklich seeehr viel trails wo´s auf wendigkeit usw ankommt....

just my 2 cents


----------



## Charly_Brown (17. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auf der Homepage von Canyon die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine anschauen. Entweder du schaust bei Bikes to go was sie gerade so da haben oder du wählst dein Modell aus und gehst auf "Verfügbarkeit überprüfen".
> P.S. zum bestellen eines Bikes musst du das Bike natürlich vorher in der Warenkorb legen



Jetzt hab ich es. Die Verfügbarkeit und Bestellfunktion sind nicht eingeblendet, wenn man sich die Saite aus der Schweiz anschaut. Über einen deutschen Proxy kann ich alles sehen...


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> 1,68m SL 75 > S
> Finde es passt gut, fühle mich wendig auf einem etwas zu kleinen Snowboard. Würde wahrscheinlich an deiner Stelle eher zu M tendieren.



1,69m SL80 > S 

passt perfekto....


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Mai 2011)

Jetzt bin ich schlauer DANKE!!!

Denke dann doch es wird ein M weil ich halt Tourenbiker bin und nicht stundenlange Trail rocke und da perfekte Performence brauch. 
Leider ist Koblenz 400km von mir weg sonst wär ich schon längst da gewesen.


----------



## rene303 (18. Mai 2011)

mal ne kurze Frage, hab seit heute mein XC7.0, im Unterrohr des Rahmen sind Zwei Imbusschrauben, sind die für nen Flaschenhalter vorgesehen, oder halten die irgendwelche Schalt oder Bremszüge im inneren zusammen? 
Ich frag lieber vorher, bevor ich da etwas rausschraube und nachher im Rohr was klackert


----------



## Schibbie (18. Mai 2011)

also mein rad fährt noch und schaltung funktioniert auch noch ;-)
übrigens hat das xc 7 keine bremszüge und die bremsleitungen sind eh aussen


----------



## d1ke (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe ja vor ein paar Tage erzählt, dass ich mein XC 7 seit kurzem habe. Bin heute mal ein wenig durch den Wald gefahren - nicht wildes und höre seit einiger Zeit auf der Hinterradbremse dieses Geräusch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3NHviVUQP4"]YouTube        - Avid Elixir R brake noise[/nomedia]

Bei dem Video schiebe ich das Rad langsam und ziehe dabei am Zug der Hinterradbremse.

Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass die Avid Geräusche macht - aber das?! Ist das normal oder was ist da los?


----------



## thomas_127 (18. Mai 2011)

Damit sparst du dir schon mal die Klingel 
Ne im Ernst, so orginal hört sich das nicht an. Kann aber bei neuen Scheibe durchaus normal sein.
Sonst noch alles top bei deinem XC? Wie macht sich die Sram X9 so? Die Lieferzeiten werden ja leider immer schlechter für Rahmengröße M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (18. Mai 2011)

Kann nicht klagen. Bike flowt über Stock und Stein und ist, wenn man es pusht echt springfreudig. Du musst mal schauen, mein Bike war in S vorrätig, daher hat der gesamte Bestellvorgang nur eine Woche gedauert. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Noch irgendwelche Ideen zu dem Video? Ansonsten fahre ich am Samstag mal eine größere Runter und schau mal wie sich die Bremsen danach anhören.

Cheers


----------



## thomas_127 (18. Mai 2011)

Die Beläge sind sauber? Ansonsten die Bremse einfach mal richtig einfahren.
S ist mir leider zu klein. Wollte ja am Samstag nach Koblenz fahren und mir eigentlich gleich ein Bike mitnehmen. Wird wohl nichts werden. Aber für den Preis warte ich dann gerne noch zwei Wochen länger.


----------



## TheBrad (18. Mai 2011)

Hintere Beläge mit 'ner Feile leicht anphasen hat bei mir geholfen. Seitdem ist Ruhe (Elixir [email protected]).


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. Mai 2011)

Gestern war ich zum ersten mal mit meinem XC 7.0 auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs. Vorher hatte ich ja ein Grand Canyon 7.0 (Hardtail).
Was soll ich sagen.. Ohne jetzt meine Neuanschaffung rechtfertigen zu wollen - aber das Bike fährtsich in jeder Lage einfach nur geil! 
Schon gestern konnte ich Stellen noch mehr ausreizen, die mit meinen HT so nicht möglich waren. Und wir sind noch in der Kennenlernphase!  Die Bremsen habe ich final eingebremst - packen sehr gut, nix schleift.
Die Schaltung (X9 vor der hier so viele Angst hanen) schaltet knackig und direkt - alles sehr unauffällig so wie es soll.. Nur an die andere Übersetzung zu meinem vorherigen muss ich mich gewöhnen - musste die Gänge öfter suchen.

Beim Berg hoch fahren merkt man deutlich den Unterschied zw. offenem und geschlossenen Dämpfer. Auf Schotter, Wurzeln fährt sich das Bike butterweich.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Gestern hat mich ein Hund an der Wade gezwickt. Ich hoffe das hat nix mit meinem neuen Bike zu tun! 

Was soll ich sagen, ich freue mich aufs Wochenende mit ner schönen langen Tour!!!


----------



## ml-55 (19. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung an die Wade - der Hund war sicher neidisch!
Oder die Bremse queitscht jetzt einfach so hochfrequent dass es nur noch Vierbeiner nervt 
Quietschen hatte die Bremse meiner Freundin auch (am XC 5) muss man wohl anfangs richtig einbremsen - nicht zu stark reinhauen sondern sachte mehrfach aus 20kmh zum Stillstand kommen lassen.
Scheibe wurde bei Canyon kostenlos abgeschliffen. toller Service.



> mal ne kurze Frage, hab seit heute mein XC7.0, im Unterrohr des Rahmen  sind Zwei Imbusschrauben, sind die für nen Flaschenhalter vorgesehen,  oder halten die irgendwelche Schalt oder Bremszüge im inneren zusammen?



Die Schrauben sind dafür da dass man es besser an die Wand schrauben kann.


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Mai 2011)

So,

ich war heute auch in Koblenz und habe einige Bikes zur Probe gefahren. Ich bin letztendlich beim Nerve XC 7.0 gelandet.

Schade nur, dass der Liefertermin auf KW 28 datiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (22. Mai 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich war heute auch in Koblenz und habe einige Bikes zur Probe gefahren. Ich bin letztendlich beim Nerve XC 7.0 gelandet.
> 
> Schade nur, dass der Liefertermin auf KW 28 datiert.



Glaube wir haben uns gesehen? Du bist doch der Typ der extra aus der Schweiz gekommen ist und hattest einen blauen Kapuzenpulli an und warst vor mir beim Mitarbeiter Ruben (der "Schwarze", wenn man das so schreiben darf). Ich habe mich auch für ein XC 7.0 entschieden, allerdings in Größe M (Lieferung KW23). Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in den Schweizer Bergen bei einer Tour  Wünsche dir (mir natürlich auch) auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Mai 2011)

Yep der bin ich. Bist du mit deiner Freundin da gewesen? Entscheidung Trek vs. Canyon?

Schaust einfach mal vorbei für ein Wochenende, dann drehen wir mal eine Runde.


----------



## thomas_127 (22. Mai 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Yep der bin ich. Bist du mit deiner Freundin da gewesen? Entscheidung Trek vs. Canyon?
> 
> Schaust einfach mal vorbei für ein Wochenende, dann drehen wir mal eine Runde.



Joah, das waren wir.
Hast du einen L Rahmen genommen weil du bis KW28 warten musst? Mir war der eindeutig zu groß.


----------



## Charly_Brown (23. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Joah, das waren wir.
> Hast du einen L Rahmen genommen weil du bis KW28 warten musst? Mir war der eindeutig zu groß.



Ja, genau, der L Rahmen lässt länger auf sich warten. Ich hoffe es klappt mit dem Liefertermin.

Der M war ok, aber irgendwie hatte ich so ein "Affe-auf-dem-Schleifstein-Gefühl".


----------



## d1ke (26. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> YouTube        - Avid Elixir R brake noise



Habe gestern Abend Hinterrad demontiert, Beläge gereinigt, Scheibe gereinigt, Scheibe mit 2kN an allen Schrauben festgezogen, Bremse neu zentriert, Bike eingefahren, Bremse wieder neu zentriert, ...
Das brachte - zumindest gestern Abend - deutliche Besserung. Werde am Wochenende schauen ob der Fehler gänzlich weg ist.


----------



## Freakrr (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier...tolles Forum! Habe schon so Einiges gelesen...

Ich möchte mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 kaufen, hierzu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

1. bin 186cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, Laut PPS ist das Rahmen "L". Passt der oder liege ich genau zwischen zwei Größen?

2. Welche Ventile sind verbaut? Möchte vorab schon eine Pumpe kaufen.

3. Bei der Onlinebstellung gebe ich mein Gewicht an. Werden die Dämper schon dementsprechend eingestellt?


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. Mai 2011)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier...tolles Forum! Habe schon so Einiges gelesen...
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 kaufen, hierzu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...




1. ich habe bei 182 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge auch L. Aber da gehen die Meinungen ausseinander siehe HIER

2. Keine Ahnung, aber nimm doch die Topeak RaceRocket MT. Klein leicht, gut. Und passt für alle.

3. Ich meine, das wird nur bei Federdämpfern gemacht.


----------



## d1ke (26. Mai 2011)

Freakrr schrieb:


> 3. Bei der Onlinebstellung gebe ich mein Gewicht an. Werden die Dämper schon dementsprechend eingestellt?



Nein, bei meinem XC7 wurde eine Dämpferpumpe mitgeliefert und ich musste Sie selber aufpumpen. Canyon hat vorne und hinten 100 PSI als Richtwert angegeben, ich bin mittlerweile aber auf ca. 120 vorne und 180 hinten.

Gruß


----------



## Freakrr (26. Mai 2011)

Passt man sein Gewicht nur mit der Dämpferpumpe an?
Weiß einer für welchen Gewicht der Mittelwert von 100 PSI ausgeleget ist?

Ich wiege 78 Kg

Sorry für die blöden Fragen eines Anfängers...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0YiadPp37o"]YouTube        - âªFedergabel & DÃÂ¤mpfer einstellenâ¬â[/nomedia]
Wenn man sich etwas anstrengt kann man ihn auch verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (26. Mai 2011)

Super...schonmal Danke für die Infos!

Gibt es auch Listen/Tabellen mit Körpergewichten und den laut Hersteller optimalen Luftdruck?

-edit-

Habs gerade selbst gefunden 


http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...n/32MM/FRL_Remote.html#FLOAT_Fork_Setting_Sag


http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP2.html


----------



## d1ke (26. Mai 2011)

Danke, die habe ich auch schon gesucht


----------



## Battler (26. Mai 2011)

So, brÃ¤uchte mal eben 'nen groben Wert:

Die Magura Durin Race DLO2 FIX ist nun bei Bike-Components gelistet, fÃ¼r den stolzen Preis von *869 â¬*. 

Wie viel kÃ¶nnte ich im Gegenzug fÃ¼r eine *ungefahrene* Fox 32 F120 FIT RL, tapered, QR15 verlangen ?
(Gabel aus XC8.0)


----------



## Freakrr (28. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Nein, bei meinem XC7 wurde eine Dämpferpumpe mitgeliefert und ich musste Sie selber aufpumpen. Canyon hat vorne und hinten 100 PSI als Richtwert angegeben, ich bin mittlerweile aber auf ca. 120 vorne und 180 hinten.
> 
> Gruß




Magst Du mir sagen, bei welchem Gewicht.


----------



## d1ke (30. Mai 2011)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Magst Du mir sagen, bei welchem Gewicht.


Bei 70kg Kampfgewicht 
Hab mir aber deine Listen angesehen und bin vorne wieder auf 100 runter. Hinten sind es aber immer noch 180. Selbst bei 180 federt der Kolben zu 2/3.

Gruß


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Mai 2011)

jemand hier, der ein nerve xc 6.0 2011 hat und mir sagen kann wie sich das bike so im "normalen" (trail) dh schlägt? schwanke zwischen xc und am, wobei mir das xc grundsätzlich eher zusagt, da ich wohl hauptsächlich touren und nicht allzu verblockte trails damit fahren will. es soll aber trotzdem ne rasante abfahrt mitmachen ohne dass man angst drum haben muss. falls mich härtere sachen mal jucken, kommt dann eh ein torque ins haus


----------



## NerveXC (30. Mai 2011)

D


----------



## NerveXC (30. Mai 2011)

V-Tune schrieb:


> Hier seht ihr mal wie das Monza Red in Natura ausschaut...
> Heute bekommen




Dank dir hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen dieses Bike bestellt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Schwarze war leider nicht sofort lieferbar und das rot wirkte auf  der Herstellerseite so "weinrot" - was mir nicht gefallen hätte...
Da ichs noch nicht bekommen bekommen habe, wollte ich auch gleich mal  fragen wie zufrieden du mit deiner Wahl bist und was du zum Lack sagst -  immerhin hat das schwarze ja eine andere Oberfläche und wurde  anodisiert, dass Rote angeblich nasslackiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Selber habe ich ewig zwischen XC und AM geschwankt und hab mich dann  doch spontan fürs XC entschieden. Vielen Dank! Freu mich über ne  Antwort.


----------



## ml-55 (30. Mai 2011)

@potzblitzer:
das XC macht alles was Du vorzuhaben scheinst.
AM brauchts nicht, nur zustzliches Gewicht und schwerfälliger, weniger wendig.
Ich jag mein XC9 ordentlich durch Löcher und über Wurzeln und passt alles.
Große drops würd ich nicht damit machen, sonst alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (30. Mai 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> @potzblitzer:
> das XC macht alles was Du vorzuhaben scheinst.
> AM brauchts nicht, nur zustzliches Gewicht und schwerfälliger, weniger wendig.
> Ich jag mein XC9 ordentlich durch Löcher und über Wurzeln und passt alles.
> Große drops würd ich nicht damit machen, sonst alles



ok, vielen dank für deine einschätzung! ich wär mir hinsichtlich meiner wahl bestimmt sicherer gewesen, wenn ich die dinger mal probegefahren hätte...aber wohne in ostbayern, das ist mir koblenz zu weit  man liest soviel über canyon und die verschiedenen modelle, da fällt es manchmal schwer die unterschiede einzuschätzen, wenn man selber noch relativer einsteiger ist und nicht probefahren kann. von kollegen wurde mir das nerve empfohlen, nur ob AM oder XC muss ich eben selber wissen 
bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das XC auf meinen hügeln so schlägt!


----------



## NerveXC (30. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> ok, vielen dank für deine einschätzung! ich wär mir hinsichtlich meiner wahl bestimmt sicherer gewesen, wenn ich die dinger mal probegefahren hätte...aber wohne in ostbayern, das ist mir koblenz zu weit  man liest soviel über canyon und die verschiedenen modelle, da fällt es manchmal schwer die unterschiede einzuschätzen, wenn man selber noch relativer einsteiger ist und nicht probefahren kann. von kollegen wurde mir das nerve empfohlen, nur ob AM oder XC muss ich eben selber wissen
> bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das XC auf meinen hügeln so schlägt!




Du sagst es - bin auch schon gespannt ...


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Mai 2011)

NerveXC schrieb:


> Du sagst es - bin auch schon gespannt ...



welches hast du dir denn ausgesucht?


----------



## NerveXC (30. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> welches hast du dir denn ausgesucht?



Das rote 5.0er XC


----------



## neomay (30. Mai 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> @potzblitzer:
> das XC macht alles was Du vorzuhaben scheinst.
> AM brauchts nicht, nur zustzliches Gewicht und schwerfälliger, weniger wendig.
> Ich jag mein XC9 ordentlich durch Löcher und über Wurzeln und passt alles.
> Große drops würd ich nicht damit machen, sonst alles



Danke, du bestätigst meine Entscheidung für das XC 9.0 
Kann es auch kaum erwarten!


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2011)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Bild von nem schwarzen xc 6 von 2011 in natura? Würd mich mal interessieren wie das gute Stück in "echt" aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Bild von nem schwarzen xc 6 von 2011 in natura? Würd mich mal interessieren wie das gute Stück in "echt" aussieht



Schön.... Habe mir ein 7.0 bestellt. Kommt aber erst KW 28 

War in Koblenz und habe auch überlegt, ob ich ein "farbiges" oder ein schwarzes Bike nehme. Letztendlich gefiel mir das schwarze besser als das in dark forrest green.

Der Rahmen sieht so aus, wie die Farbe heisst. Wie ein sandgestrahlter seidenmatter schwarzer Rahmen. Die anodisierten fareben sollen haltbarer sein als die lackierten. Das war mir wichtiger, denn ich möchte auch in ein paar Jahren noch ein gut aussehendes Bike haben.


----------



## d1ke (31. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


>


Ist zwar ein 7er aber schwarz und stock.


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Mai 2011)

Also mein anodisierter Rahmen bekommt ab und zu ein ganz klein wenig wd 40 zu sehen, nach dem Waschen. 1. sieht er dann wieder schön tief schwarz und wie neu aus und 2. geht der Dreck das nächste mal viel besser runter.


----------



## stollenschrubbe (31. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein 7er aber schwarz und stock.


Welche Rahmengr. ist das S o. M


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein 7er aber schwarz und stock.



danke für das bild! wirkt nicht weniger edel wie auf der canyon seite. ich freu mich schon drauf, heute morgen kam die versandbestätigung, werde bei gelegenheit hier dann ein bild veröffentlichen.


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> danke für das bild! wirkt nicht weniger edel wie auf der canyon seite. ich freu mich schon drauf, heute morgen kam die versandbestätigung, werde bei gelegenheit hier dann ein bild veröffentlichen.



Wann hast du bestellt? Rahmengrösse?


----------



## d1ke (31. Mai 2011)

stollenschrubbe schrieb:


> welche rahmengr. Ist das s o. M


s


----------



## thomas_127 (31. Mai 2011)

Oh ich freue mich so... 
Mein XC 7.0 ist seit heute morgen auf dem Weg zu mir. Bestellt habe ich es am 21.05 in Koblenz. Als Liefertermin wurde mir damals der 08.06 genannt.
@ Charly Brown: Hättest du auch Rahmengröße M nehmen müssen  (nichts für ungut, du wirst noch früh genug auf deinem Nerve sitzen. Dafür hast du die Schweizer Alpen direkt vor deiner Haustüre)


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> s



hast du geschwankt bei der größenauswahl zwischen S und M?


----------



## NerveXC (31. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Oh ich freue mich so...
> Mein XC 7.0 ist seit heute morgen auf dem Weg zu mir. Bestellt habe ich es am 21.05 in Koblenz. Als Liefertermin wurde mir damals der 08.06 genannt.
> @ Charly Brown: Hättest du auch Rahmengröße M nehmen müssen  (nichts für ungut, du wirst noch früh genug auf deinem Nerve sitzen. Dafür hast du die Schweizer Alpen direkt vor deiner Haustüre)



meins is auch seit heute morgen unterwegs und hat ca. 800km vor sich ... nach Österreich...  obwohl DO = feiertag, hoff ich dass ichs noch am FR bekomme. dann noch hoffen, dass es den transport heil überlebt hat und alles passt. 
knitterfreie fahrt allseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Mai 2011)

Was bin ich froh mein XC vor einer Woche bestellt habe, Termin KW23. Hoffe es klappt

Jetzt sind die Termine bei KW28/29 auf der HP.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh mein XC vor einer Woche bestellt habe, Termin KW23. Hoffe es klappt
> 
> Jetzt sind die Termine bei KW28/29 auf der HP.
> 
> ...



Was hat du bestellt? (Größe und Farbe?) Hab am 21. Mai bestellt, da war schwarz/7.0/L schon auf Kw 28. 

Man, bin ich heiß und alle berichten von ihren Bikes...


----------



## stollenschrubbe (1. Juni 2011)

hi,
es wäre klasse wenn bei Nichteinhaltung des Liefertermins hier gepostet würde, Grüße


----------



## ml-55 (1. Juni 2011)

yo potzi, passt schon!
Hatte das gleiche Problem, mir schon ein AM von Radon bestellt geha bt und das dann mit nach Ko genommen. Da hat mich das XC im direkten Vergleich dann überzeugt. Hast also die richtige Wahl getroffen


----------



## d1ke (1. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> hast du geschwankt bei der größenauswahl zwischen S und M?


Hi,

nur ganz kurz. Ich bin bei 169 auch kein Riese aber bin mit S sehr zufrieden. Lieber ein Stück zu klein als zu groß - habe ich beim Snowboarden bereits die Erfahrung gemacht.

Wie groß bist du denn und was rät dir das PPS?

---
Da hier in letzter Zeit viele Posts über Lieferzeiträume etc. aufbranden. So verlief meine Bestellung: http://www.kniege.de/blog/?p=633


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Juni 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur ganz kurz. Ich bin bei 169 auch kein Riese aber bin mit S sehr zufrieden. Lieber ein Stück zu klein als zu groß - habe ich beim Snowboarden bereits die Erfahrung gemacht.
> 
> Wie groß bist du denn und was rät dir das PPS?



hab genau deine größe und auch S gewählt. Es war ein bisschen knapp beim PPS, aber gut zu wissen dass du zufrieden mit S bist 
Da ich viele Trails fahre, ist mir Wendigkeit schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## Braunbaer (2. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> jemand hier, der ein nerve xc 6.0 2011 hat und mir sagen kann wie sich das bike so im "normalen" (trail) dh schlägt?


Nun, das Rad ist halt ein Tourer, also von der Geometrie her nicht unbedingt für Downhill geeignet. Ich hab mein XC auch schon mal den Bikepark Braunlage runtergescheucht - das geht, allerdings piano, 100% Chickenways ohne Sprünge, klar, auf die Laufräder muss man schon etwas aufpassen. Geometriebedingt muss man sich beim Downhill mit dem XC schon lang machen, das bringt auf Dauer keinen Spaß  Aber wie Du schon richtig meinst, wenn man viel DH fährt, muss halt auch ein entsprechendes Gefährt her. Auf normalen Trails (S0,S1,etwas S2) schlägt sich das XC aber richtig gut


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Was hat du bestellt? (Größe und Farbe?) Hab am 21. Mai bestellt, da war schwarz/7.0/L schon auf Kw 28.
> 
> Man, bin ich heiß und alle berichten von ihren Bikes...



habe das XC7 L in grün kommt am fr oder sa.


----------



## thomas_127 (2. Juni 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> habe das XC7 L in grün kommt am fr oder sa.



Bist du dir sicher mit Freitag oder Samstag? Mein XC7 hängt seit Dienstag in Neuwied fest  hoffe aber trotzdem stark auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juni 2011)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Nun, das Rad ist halt ein Tourer, also von der Geometrie her nicht unbedingt für Downhill geeignet. Ich hab mein XC auch schon mal den Bikepark Braunlage runtergescheucht - das geht, allerdings piano, 100% Chickenways ohne Sprünge, klar, auf die Laufräder muss man schon etwas aufpassen. Geometriebedingt muss man sich beim Downhill mit dem XC schon lang machen, das bringt auf Dauer keinen Spaß  Aber wie Du schon richtig meinst, wenn man viel DH fährt, muss halt auch ein entsprechendes Gefährt her. Auf normalen Trails (S0,S1,etwas S2) schlägt sich das XC aber richtig gut



Danke für deine Einschätzung. Für mich als relativen Einsteiger war es schon schwer einzuschätzen, welche Strecken man mit einem XC fahren kann. Gute Allrounder Fähigkeiten sind wohl am ehesten gefragt, wenn man wie ich in einer mittelgebirgsregion wohnt. Gute uphill Qualitäten sind da genauso wichtig wie gute downhill Qualitäten. Es soll bergab natürlich schon auch Spaß machen. Deswegen auch das lange überlegen zwischen XC und AM. Ich habe mich letztendlich für das XC entschieden, weil ich denke dass mir die 120mm Federweg erst mal locker reichen sollten, da mein Speed wohl auch eher bescheiden sein wird am Anfang. Auch hab ich spass an Touren und dafür ist es ja sowieso gemacht. Zweifel bleiben halt wie schnell es an seine Grenzen bergab kommt. Mit Sicherheit schneller als ein AM. Da ich mir aber auch vorstellen kann irgendwann stärkeres Interesse an freeride/bikepark zu bekommen, wär ein AM dann auch wieder nur suboptimal. Dann schon eher zweitbike Torque. Zwar liest man immer wieder, dass man mit einem Torque auch gut Touren kann, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es das auch nur annähernd so gut kann wie ein XC. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es wohl auch im bikesport nicht, von daher geht mein Trend klar in Richtung "zweitbike"


----------



## ml-55 (2. Juni 2011)

jau, und bei zwei rädern macht es mehr sinn ein 120er mit nem 160er (oder mehr) zu kombinieren als ein halb downhillfähiges 140er zu haben was dann weder nach oben noch nach unten wirklich spektakulär ergänzt werden kann....
nimm ein 120er - bin mit meinem bis jetzt alles mit Spaß runtergekommen.


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> yo potzi, passt schon!
> Hatte das gleiche Problem, mir schon ein AM von Radon bestellt geha bt und das dann mit nach Ko genommen. Da hat mich das XC im direkten Vergleich dann überzeugt. Hast also die richtige Wahl getroffen



Was hat bei dir den Ausschlag gegeben? Bist du auch mal das nerve AM gefahren? Ich wär auch sehr gerne Probe gefahren, das hätte mir sicherlich viel Kopfzerbrechen erspart, aber 500km sind mir einfach zu weit


----------



## ml-55 (3. Juni 2011)

hatte das Radon 140er Wintermodell mit dem XC 9.0 verglichen. Beides Testsieger in ihrer Klasse.
XC viel weniger und Gazelliger. Radon wirkte schwerfällig.
Zusätzlichen Federweg fand ich im Odenwald weniger relevant. Bereue den Kauf vom XC nicht, es tut bergab alles was ich brauche, bergauf komm ich damit Anhöhen rauf die ich nicht laufen wollen würde.


----------



## NerveXC (3. Juni 2011)

so, meins is gott sei dank noch vorm WE gekommen (heute = fr)!
bin schon ne kleine runde geritten. vom liefertermin super zufrieden, da ich nächste woche net da bin. :/
leider hats irgendwo einen schaden abbekommen... (ber montage oder im bike karton)
mal schaun was canyon dazu sagt - gemeldet hab ichs ja schon...


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

Mein Nerve hat den Transport zum Glück ohne Schaden überstanden. Schaltung und Bremsen sind auch super eingestellt. Der mitgelieferte Drehmomentschlüssel (wenn man das Ding überhaupt so nennen darf) war leider eine Nummer zu klein die Lenkerklemmung. Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden nach der ersten 50km Tour heute. Bremsen müssen sich aber noch einbremsen, da ist noch Luft nach oben. Und der neue Sattel passt leider noch nicht 100%-ig an mein Hinterteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (3. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve hat den Transport zum Glück ohne Schaden überstanden. Schaltung und Bremsen sind auch super eingestellt. Der mitgelieferte Drehmomentschlüssel (wenn man das Ding überhaupt so nennen darf) war leider eine Nummer zu klein die Lenkerklemmung. Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden nach der ersten 50km Tour heute. Bremsen müssen sich aber noch einbremsen, da ist noch Luft nach oben. Und der neue Sattel passt leider noch nicht 100%-ig an mein Hinterteil.



Glückwunsch! Ich warte immer noch auf mein 6.0...


----------



## mohlo (3. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Der mitgelieferte Drehmomentschlüssel (wenn man das Ding überhaupt so nennen darf) war leider eine Nummer zu klein die Lenkerklemmung.



Schön die kleine "Nuß" im Griff des Drehmomentschlüssels entdeckt?!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. Juni 2011)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bisher, was die Lacklebigkeit angeht? Ich hab in Koblenz viele Räder gesehen, wo der Klarlack schon einige Abplatzer - z.B. am Hinterrad der Bogen an den Ausfallenden.

Ich hab mir ne 3M Folie besorgt und an den typischen Stellen angebracht. Wäre schade um den schönen Lack..

Nach einigen Touren nervt mich ein wenig, dass die Hinterbremsen-Leitung locker in den Führungskunststoffhaltern klackert. Bei Abfahrten rasselt die Leitung am Unterrohr. Habt ihr das auch? Kann man die strammer machen? Wenn nicht werde ich mit Kabelbindern Ruhe rein bringen.

Den Dämpfer hab ich jetzt auf 15 bar gepumpt. Nun wird der Gummiring auf dem Kolben nicht ganz runter geschoben. Was fahrt ihr denn so für Drücke?


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer hab ich jetzt auf 15 bar gepumpt. Nun wird der Gummiring auf dem Kolben nicht ganz runter geschoben. Was fahrt ihr denn so für Drücke?



Darf man fragen bei welchem Gewicht?
Ich habe meine Gabel auf 6 bar und meinen Dämpfer auf 11 bar eingestellt. Bin allerdings bisher nur eine Tour gefahren, muss also noch ein wenig austesten.


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Ich warte immer noch auf mein 6.0...



Da war die DHL bei mir wohl schneller als bei dir. Hängt dein XC 6.0 immernoch in Neuwied fest?


----------



## Freakrr (3. Juni 2011)

Hi, das mit den Angaben interessiert mich auch. Ich warte leider noch auf mein Bike...

Bike: ?
Gewicht: ?
Dämpfer: ? in bar/psi
Gabel: ? in bar/psi

Wer fängt an...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen bei welchem Gewicht?
> Ich habe meine Gabel auf 6 bar und meinen Dämpfer auf 11 bar eingestellt. Bin allerdings bisher nur eine Tour gefahren, muss also noch ein wenig austesten.



Ich wiege blank knapp unter 90 kg. Ich fands auch schön, als ich 12-13 bar drauf hatte. Das war Butter weiches fahren. Aber ich springe gerne. Und da hauts den Dämpfer wohl ganz durch.

Vorne weiß ich grad nicht, aber ich würde sagen ca. 11 bar. Hinten muss ich auch mindestens 15,5 bar drauf machen, um bei 15 bar zu landen. knapp 0,5 bar gehen verloren, wenn man den Pumpenschlauch vom Ventil abdreht.

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass der Dämpfer bis 17 bar ausgelegt ist.


----------



## axisofjustice (3. Juni 2011)

So, habe mir das XC 5.0 in rot gegönnt.  

Hab als Größe XL genommen, da ich 1,93 groß bin und eine 95er Schrittlänge und recht lange Arme habe. Allerdings bin ich doch ziemlich schockiert über das irre lange Oberrohr. 650mm??? ^^ Was zur Hölle? Naja, die werden schon wissen, warum sie das empfehlen.


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ich wiege blank knapp unter 90 kg. Ich fands auch schön, als ich 12-13 bar drauf hatte. Das war Butter weiches fahren. Aber ich springe gerne. Und da hauts den Dämpfer wohl ganz durch.
> 
> Vorne weiß ich grad nicht, aber ich würde sagen ca. 11 bar. Hinten muss ich auch mindestens 15,5 bar drauf machen, um bei 15 bar zu landen. knapp 0,5 bar gehen verloren, wenn man den Pumpenschlauch vom Ventil abdreht.
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass der Dämpfer bis 17 bar ausgelegt ist.



Ich habe ein Fahrgewicht von ca.75kg. 11 bar in der Gabel finde ich bei 90kg doch recht viel.


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hi, das mit den Angaben interessiert mich auch. Ich warte leider noch auf mein Bike...
> 
> Bike: ?
> Gewicht: ?
> ...



Bike: Nerve XC 7.0
Gewicht: 75kg (fahrbereit)
Dämpfer: 11bar
Gabel: 6bar

wer macht weiter. Suche nämlich auch noch nach dem perfekten Setup für das Foxfahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (3. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> So, habe mir das XC 5.0 in rot gegönnt.
> 
> Hab als Größe XL genommen, da ich 1,93 groß bin und eine 95er Schrittlänge und recht lange Arme habe. Allerdings bin ich doch ziemlich schockiert über das irre lange Oberrohr. 650mm??? ^^ Was zur Hölle? Naja, die werden schon wissen, warum sie das empfehlen.



Du musst mal schauen wiedie messen. Das ist nicht die Oberrohrlänge sondern n horizontales Maß. War auch erst verwundert.


----------



## potzblitzer (3. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Da war die DHL bei mir wohl schneller als bei dir. Hängt dein XC 6.0 immernoch in Neuwied fest?



Ne das gottseidank nicht. Seit heute Nachmittag ist es in meiner Stadt angekommen, ich hoffe DHL kriegt es auf die Reihe es morgen zuzustellen, hab bis Montag frei und MUSS unbedingt fahren


----------



## thomas_127 (3. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ne das gottseidank nicht. Seit heute Nachmittag ist es in meiner Stadt angekommen, ich hoffe DHL kriegt es auf die Reihe es morgen zuzustellen, hab bis Montag frei und MUSS unbedingt fahren



Das warten lohnt sich, das kann ich schon mal sagen... Morgen geht es wieder los.
Würdest du wenn du dein Bike hast mal bitte ein Foto einstellen von deinem XC 6.0. Wollte mir nämlich auch erst das schwarze kaufen, nur hab ich nirgends ein natura Foto gefunden (außerdem war mir die Lieferzeit zu lang).


----------



## NerveXC (4. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> So, habe mir das XC 5.0 in rot gegönnt.
> 
> Hab als Größe XL genommen, da ich 1,93 groß bin und eine 95er Schrittlänge und recht lange Arme habe. Allerdings bin ich doch ziemlich schockiert über das irre lange Oberrohr. 650mm??? ^^ Was zur Hölle? Naja, die werden schon wissen, warum sie das empfehlen.



=> Gefällt mir!


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juni 2011)

noch 2 Stunden bis zur nächsten Tour   ->  ->


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> noch 2 Stunden bis zur nächsten Tour   ->  ->



Noch zwei Tage warten...


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> noch 2 Stunden bis zur nächsten Tour   ->  ->






potzblitzer schrieb:


> Noch zwei Tage warten...



AUFHÖREN 

(...noch 5-6 Wochen warten )


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Noch zwei Tage warten...



Heute immer noch nichts? Da hatte ich ja super viel Glück das es bei mir doch recht schnell ging.
Jetzt aber schnell, Bike wartet schon (sorry, der musste noch mal sein)


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. Juni 2011)

Federgabel hab ich doch 7 bar drauf. Hab eben nachgeschaut. Musste eben das erste verbogene Schaltauge wechseln. Nun ist wieder alles wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo!!

Ich hab heut mal die Ehre gehabt ein Nerve XC 8 fahren zu dürfen. Da ich mir auch eins holen will war das die Gelegenheit die Rahmengröße zu testen.
Ich bin 1,7m und hab eine SL von 81cm. Mit einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau (75mm) ist die M genau die richtige Größe für mich.
Außerdem bin ich mal ein Stück Weg gefahren den ich sonst mit meinen HT fahre, alter Schwede jede Unhebenheit wird weg gebügelt aber trotzdem hat man einen super Antrieb.


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juni 2011)

Gerade zurück von meinem zweiten Nerve-Ausritt.  Habe während der Fahrt heute die Drücke noch ein wenig modifiziert. Gabel fahre ich jetzt mit 5,5bar und Dämpfer mit 12,5bar. Vom Setup her perfekt für meine 75kg Fahrtgewicht. Was mich aber ein wenig ängstlich macht, ist das mein Dämpfer ein ganz klein wenig ölt. Ist das am Anfang normal? Ist wirklich nur ganz ganz wenig und auch nur nach der Fahrt zu sehen. Über Nacht (von gestern auf heute) geht zumindest kein Öl verloren. Die Performance ist nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## biit1987 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zuerst einmal,

Ich komme aus der Schweiz. Ich habe letzten Sommer angefangen mit Biken. Da ich jetzt etwas intensiver biken will habe ich mich entschieden ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Ich bin aber noch Student und deshalb sollte das Bike nicht allzu teuer werden.
Ich bin deshalb auf die Marke Canyon aufmerksam geworden. Vor allem das Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 begeistert mich. einziger Nachteil ist, dass ich nicht vorher drauf sitzen kann (ausser ich fahre 400-500 km nach Koblenz). Deshalb wollte ich hier mal fragen ob irgendjemand in der Nähe der Schweizer Grenze in diesem Forum bereits ein Canyon Nerve XC mit der Rahmengrösse M besitzt, wo ich mal drauf sitzen kann.

Danke schon jetzt für eure Hilfe!!!

biit1987


----------



## Battler (6. Juni 2011)

Kommt darauf an, wie lange Du warten kannst. 
Ich wäre im August mit meinem Nerve in Oberstdorf ...


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Würdest du wenn du dein Bike hast mal bitte ein Foto einstellen von deinem XC 6.0. Wollte mir nämlich auch erst das schwarze kaufen, nur hab ich nirgends ein natura Foto gefunden (außerdem war mir die Lieferzeit zu lang).



hier bitte schön  quasi frisch aus dem karton. sieht wirklich super aus, hätten sich auch meine kollegen nicht gedacht, die nur das bild von der hp kennen und sehr skeptisch waren, was den style-faktor angeht


----------



## Charly_Brown (6. Juni 2011)

biit1987 schrieb:


> Hallo zuerst einmal,
> 
> Ich komme aus der Schweiz. Ich habe letzten Sommer angefangen mit Biken. Da ich jetzt etwas intensiver biken will habe ich mich entschieden ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Ich bin aber noch Student und deshalb sollte das Bike nicht allzu teuer werden.
> Ich bin deshalb auf die Marke Canyon aufmerksam geworden. Vor allem das Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 begeistert mich. einziger Nachteil ist, dass ich nicht vorher drauf sitzen kann (ausser ich fahre 400-500 km nach Koblenz). Deshalb wollte ich hier mal fragen ob irgendjemand in der Nähe der Schweizer Grenze in diesem Forum bereits ein Canyon Nerve XC mit der Rahmengrösse M besitzt, wo ich mal drauf sitzen kann.
> ...




Ich lebe in der  Zentralschweiz und bekomme mein Nerve XC ca. Mitte Juli. Allerdings in Rahmengrösse L. 

Ich hab hier Klick schon mal einiges geschrieben. Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei Canyon. Ich denke es lohnt in jeden Fall mehrere Bikes zu testen. Letztendlich hätte ich zwei Bikes die mir sehr gut gefallen haben. Ich habe dem besser ausgestatteten Canyon den Vorzug gegeben. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus das ich als erstes den Sattel tauschen muss. Also wieder etwas drauflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (6. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> hier bitte schön  quasi frisch aus dem karton. sieht wirklich super aus, hätten sich auch meine kollegen nicht gedacht, die nur das bild von der hp kennen und sehr skeptisch waren, was den style-faktor angeht



Vielen Dank! Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Hier nun auch mal meins: IMG029.jpg

Bist schon mal ne Runde damit gefahren? Wie weit kannst du denn die Hebel von der Elixir in Richtung Griff ziehen? Bei mir ist da nicht mehr viel Luft. Ansonsten bremst meine Elixir R mittlerweile 1A, werde also erst einmal nichts entlüften.


----------



## ml-55 (6. Juni 2011)

moin, guck mal den thread hier durch, ich hab vor ein paar wochen schon mal den link zum Canyon probefahrthread geposted
da gibts ne liste mit leuten die eins haben.
Mach Dir aber nicht zu viele sorgen
falls es nicht passen sollte kann man es ja auch zurückschicken.


----------



## biit1987 (6. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!!! 

Wie sieht das aus bezüglich zurückschicken? Geht das ohne Probleme? Die 30 Tage fangen am Tag an an dem ich das Bike abhole oder bestelle?


----------



## Hammy (6. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> hier bitte schön  quasi frisch aus dem karton. sieht wirklich super aus, hätten sich auch meine kollegen nicht gedacht, die nur das bild von der hp kennen und sehr skeptisch waren, was den style-faktor angeht



ist das S oder M?


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juni 2011)

Hammy schrieb:


> ist das S oder M?



Der Rahmen ist S.


----------



## Charly_Brown (6. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist S.



Hab mich schon gewundert. Sieht echt auch, wie ein Kinderfahrrad 

Sieht aber wirklich geil aus. Hab mein Nerve XC 7.0 auch in schwarz bestellt, obwohl ich erst das grün nehmen wollte. Bin nun aber froh, es in schwarz bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (7. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert. Sieht echt auch, wie ein Kinderfahrrad
> 
> Sieht aber wirklich geil aus. Hab mein Nerve XC 7.0 auch in schwarz bestellt, obwohl ich erst das grün nehmen wollte. Bin nun aber froh, es in schwarz bestellt zu haben.



Habe mein XC7 in grün, ist wirklich super. Je nach sonnenstand sieht der Rahmen schwarz aus und geht dann langsam in grün über


----------



## d1ke (7. Juni 2011)

@potzblitzer: Hammerbilder. Hinter der weißen Wand - super.


----------



## thomas_127 (7. Juni 2011)

@ d1ke

Hat sich dein Bremsproblem eigentlich erledigt? Habe nämlich an meinem Nerve XC 7.0 jetzt das gleiche an der Hinterradbremse. Werde heute mal den Sattel neu ausrichten, da er nicht 100%-ig mittig steht.


----------



## BeniH (7. Juni 2011)

Hi liebe Canyon Gemeinde.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mein NerveXC 6.0 (2011 Modell) verkaufen, da es mir zu klein ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das am besten reinstelle. Es ist 4 Wochen alt und hat knapp 250 km gelaufen.

Wäre dankbar für Antworten.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (7. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Hi liebe Canyon Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mein NerveXC 6.0 (2011 Modell) verkaufen, da es mir zu klein ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das am besten reinstelle. Es ist 4 Wochen alt und hat knapp 250 km gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Bikemarkt http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## ml-55 (7. Juni 2011)

kannst auch gratis anziegen bei den beiden bike bravos schalten


----------



## BeniH (7. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> kannst auch gratis anziegen bei den beiden bike bravos schalten



Wo finde ich die Bike Bravos???


----------



## Charly_Brown (7. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Bike Bravos???



In jedem gut sortierten Zeitschriftenladen.

Aber wie konnte der Fehlkauf passieren? Bist du dein Bike nicht Probegefahren? Bei einem so teuren Gegenstand kann ich gar nicht verstehen, wie die alle auf eine Probefahrt verzichten und so ein Risiko eingehen. Der Verlust den man durch einen Verkauf macht ist sicher grösser, als der den man hat, wenn man die max. 500km innerhalb von Deutschland zu Canyon fährt.

Viel Erfolg aber beim Verkaufen.


----------



## BeniH (7. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> In jedem gut sortierten Zeitschriftenladen.
> 
> Aber wie konnte der Fehlkauf passieren? Bist du dein Bike nicht Probegefahren? Bei einem so teuren Gegenstand kann ich gar nicht verstehen, wie die alle auf eine Probefahrt verzichten und so ein Risiko eingehen. Der Verlust den man durch einen Verkauf macht ist sicher grösser, als der den man hat, wenn man die max. 500km innerhalb von Deutschland zu Canyon fährt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg aber beim Verkaufen.



Danke für die Antwort.
Ich war da und bin auch Probegefahren  
Hab fest gestellt das ich doch bissi härter fahren möchte als es mit dem Bike geht. Shit happens


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo BeniH,

was für eine Größe hat denn Dein bike? Hätte Interesse.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## BeniH (7. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo BeniH,
> 
> was für eine Größe hat denn Dein bike? Hätte Interesse.
> 
> ...




Größe 18


----------



## Charly_Brown (7. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Ich war da und bin auch Probegefahren
> Hab fest gestellt das ich doch bissi härter fahren möchte als es mit dem Bike geht. Shit happens



Aaaahh, ok. du hast geschrieben es sei zu klein. Also ist eher der Federweg zu klein. OK, das ist wirklich dumm gelaufen.


----------



## BeniH (7. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Aaaahh, ok. du hast geschrieben es sei zu klein. Also ist eher der Federweg zu klein. OK, das ist wirklich dumm gelaufen.




Ich meinte den Ferderweg, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (7. Juni 2011)

Die Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz ist nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig, so dass ein Fehlkauf (egal ob Größe oder Federweg) hinterher nicht ausgeschlossen ist.

Den kann ich nur ausschießen, wenn ich auf meinem üblichen Terrain eine Stunde fahre.

Die Fahrt nach Koblenz lohnt sich natürlich, um die Farbe des Beiks in Realität zu betrachten (am besten natürlich über mehrere Stunden, um die verschiedenen Sonnenstände mitzukriegen )


----------



## ml-55 (7. Juni 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Die Fahrt nach Koblenz lohnt sich natürlich, um die Farbe des Beiks in Realität zu betrachten (am besten natürlich über mehrere Stunden, um die verschiedenen Sonnenstände mitzukriegen )



Jau, klar - und ganz wichtig: alle Trikots die man so hat mitbringen um zu testen wie das so zusammen wirkt... 

Übrigens, man kann auch Räder zurückschicken - aber nach 250km wohl eher nicht. Aber ist doch besser wenn man dann konsequent das Ding verkauft solang es noch ordentlich was wert ist - (wer weiß bei den jetzigen Wartezeiten gibts vielleicht sogar mehr als UVP  ) und dann was holt was auch passt.

PS: bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch mal das 150er von Radon probieren - fand ich klasse das Ding


----------



## Hammy (8. Juni 2011)

hey BeniH,

wär cool wenn du n paar schöne bilder in m hochladen könntest


----------



## BeniH (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> Jau, klar - und ganz wichtig: alle Trikots die man so hat mitbringen um zu testen wie das so zusammen wirkt...
> 
> Übrigens, man kann auch Räder zurückschicken - aber nach 250km wohl eher nicht. Aber ist doch besser wenn man dann konsequent das Ding verkauft solang es noch ordentlich was wert ist - (wer weiß bei den jetzigen Wartezeiten gibts vielleicht sogar mehr als UVP  ) und dann was holt was auch passt.
> 
> PS: bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch mal das 150er von Radon probieren - fand ich klasse das Ding


 
Das mit den Trickots ist gut, hehe.  Die Farben vor Ort sind echt um einiges besser als auf der homepage. Sollte aber nicht der Hauptgrund sein um nach Koblenz zu fahren. 

Denke mir auch lieber jetzt direkt verkaufen bevor es abgenutzt ist. Jetzt ist es echt noch in einem tadellosem zustand.

Wovon ich halt auch ein wenig enttäuscht war das, absolut nichts eingestellt war. Die Schaltung war ne Katastrophe und die Bremsen auch nicht optimal. Und den Umwefer einzustellen ist auch ne richtige sch... arbeit. Design ist halt doch nicht alles. Hätte mir da ein wenig mehr Qualität in der Endmontage gewünscht.


----------



## BeniH (8. Juni 2011)

Hammy schrieb:


> hey BeniH,
> 
> wär cool wenn du n paar schöne bilder in m hochladen könntest


 
Ich schau mal das ich heute abend welche reinstelle.


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Das mit den Trickots ist gut, hehe.  Die Farben vor Ort sind echt um einiges besser als auf der homepage. Sollte aber nicht der Hauptgrund sein um nach Koblenz zu fahren.
> 
> Denke mir auch lieber jetzt direkt verkaufen bevor es abgenutzt ist. Jetzt ist es echt noch in einem tadellosem zustand.
> 
> *Wovon ich halt auch ein wenig enttäuscht war das, absolut nichts eingestellt war. Die Schaltung war ne Katastrophe und die Bremsen auch nicht optimal. Und den Umwefer einzustellen ist auch ne richtige sch... arbeit. Design ist halt doch nicht alles. Hätte mir da ein wenig mehr Qualität in der Endmontage* gewünscht.



Das ist interessant. Da gibts es wohl eine rechte Streuung. Bei einigen läufts ja perfekt mit der Schaltung, bei anderen nur solala. Naja, vielleicht sollte ich mein Bike doch abholen. Dann kann ich es dirket vor Ort nochmal testen und reklamieren, falls mir direkt etwas auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (8. Juni 2011)

komisch, ich hatte zweimal keine Probleme.
Das die Züge sich nach nem Monat etwas strecken und man noch ein wenig nachdrehen muss ist normal, aber kompletto für den Eimer eigentlich nicht...


----------



## BeniH (8. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Da gibts es wohl eine rechte Streuung. Bei einigen läufts ja perfekt mit der Schaltung, bei anderen nur solala. Naja, vielleicht sollte ich mein Bike doch abholen. Dann kann ich es dirket vor Ort nochmal testen und reklamieren, falls mir direkt etwas auffällt.


 

Also ich würde es jedem empfehlen sein Bike dort abzuholen. Da kann man sowas direkt vermeiden. Wegen sowas möchte man halt auch nicht sein Bike dann einschicken und 2-4 Wochen warten. Ich habe es dann zum Händler um die Ecke gebracht und 40 öken bezahlt für ne gescheite Endmontage.


----------



## BeniH (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> komisch, ich hatte zweimal keine Probleme.
> Das die Züge sich nach nem Monat etwas strecken und man noch ein wenig nachdrehen muss ist normal, aber kompletto für den Eimer eigentlich nicht...


 

bei mir war der Umwerfer total fehleingestellt und man kommt echt nicht richtig dran. Es hat echt nur geknarzt in den hohen Gängen.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juni 2011)

bei mir waren es eigentlich auch nur kleinere nachjustierungen (bis jetzt). bin eigentlich auch zufrieden wie es eingestellt war. vielleicht kommt es ja auch darauf an, ob das bike vor ort in koblenz schon mal zusammengebaut und probegefahren wurde. also außerhalb der üblichen inspektion vor dem versand. wobei es ja eigentlich da dann einigermaßen gut eingestellt werden sollte..hängt wohl auch von der laune des mechanikers ab


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich ein Kettenschutz am Bike?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Juni 2011)

nein....leider nicht.


----------



## ml-55 (8. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein Kettenschutz am Bike?



ja, sieht ungefähr so aus:







wird aber auf den Homepagefotos aus Imagegründen verheimlicht.

Wenn Du nen KettenSTREBENschutz meinst: Jau, da ist so ne Neoprenhülle drumrum - kann  man auch auf den vielen Privatphotos hier im Forum erkennen.

Oder meinste nen Antiklemmblech?
das hats nicht - hab aber auch noch keins vermisst beim XC 9.0


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> ja, sieht ungefähr so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAAAA, den meine ich. Hab einige Photos gesehen, wusste aber nicht, ob der vielleicht selbst dran gemacht wurde. Danke für die Info.


----------



## thomas_127 (8. Juni 2011)

Ein Ketten*streben*schutz ist an den Bikes bereits dran. Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel liegen ebenfalls bei. Meine Schaltung war auch sehr gut voreingestellt (Sram X9). Nach einer kurzen Kennenlernphase bin ich jetzt absolut begeistert von der Sram. Schön knackig und direkt. Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand finden würde der mit bei meinem Bremsproblem hinten helfen würde, wäre ich restlos glücklich 
Ok, die Nobby Nic sind vom Grip her nicht gerade der Knaller, vor allem im Nassen.


----------



## BeniH (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand finden würde der mit bei meinem Bremsproblem hinten helfen würde, wäre ich restlos glücklich 


Was für Probleme gibt es denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kopiere jetzt mal meinen Beitrag weil ich zu faul bin das ganze noch mal zu schreiben:

Habe seit ein paar Tagen mein Canyon Nerve XC. An dem Bike sind die Avid  Elixir R mit 185 v/h dran. Bremse habe ich nach jetzt ca. 150km perfekt  eingebremst. Nur habe ich seit der letzten Tour an der hinteren Bremse  bei leicht gezogenem Hebel ein Ã¤hnliches GerÃ¤usch mit Vibrationen wie in  diesem Video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3NHviVUQP4"]YouTube        - âªAvid Elixir R brake noiseâ¬â[/nomedia].  Habe heute die BelÃ¤ge leicht angephast und die Scheibe gereinigt.  AnschlieÃend den Sattel neu ausgerichtet. Hat aber leider nicht wirklich  viel gebracht. Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir hier weiterhelfen, da ich leider  noch kein Fachmann bin was Scheibenbremsen angeht.
AuÃerdem kann ich seit der ersten Fahrt den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker  ziehen bis der Druckpunkt spÃ¼rbar ist. Kann es sein das bei einer neuen  Bremse schon Luft im System ist und ich diese nun schon entlÃ¼ften muss?


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

Hi thomas,

hast du schon im forum gesucht. Es gibt hier einige Threads, die das Thema beinhalten. Hast du schon die vorgeschlagenen Massnahmen probiert? Beläge anfasen, Bremse frisch ausrichten (jetzt nachdem sie eingebremst ist), evtl. organische Beläge etc.

Das mit dem Druckpunkt kann ich mir nur durch Luft im System erklären. Einfach mal entlüften. Früher oder später ist das ja eh der Fall.


----------



## thomas_127 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja, habe schon etliche Beiträge gelesen. Habe die Beläge leicht angefast, Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet und alles schön gereinigt. Hat leider nicht viel gebracht. Die Geräusche sind auch nur bei leicht gezogener Bremse. Werde die komplette Anlage demnächst auch einmal entlüften (ist für mich das erste mal) und anschließend alles noch einmal einstellen.


----------



## ml-55 (8. Juni 2011)

Entlüften - ganz großes Rätsel... welches Material empfehlt ihr dazu?


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Ja, habe schon etliche Beiträge gelesen. Habe die Beläge leicht angefast, Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet und alles schön gereinigt. Hat leider nicht viel gebracht. Die Geräusche sind auch nur bei leicht gezogener Bremse. Werde die komplette Anlage demnächst auch einmal entlüften (ist für mich das erste mal) und anschließend alles noch einmal einstellen.



Gut, ich hab mein Bike noch nicht, und hatte bisher auch noch keine Scheibenbremsen, aber das ist schon interessant.

I.O. gut, das Entlüften wird sicherlich nicht das Geräuschproblem lösen, aber evtl. ist der Druckpunkt wieder an einer vernünftigen Position.

Hast du schonmal die Bremsscheibe kontrolliert? Ist die einwandfrei festgezogen. alle Schrauben gleich fest? Vielleicht diese mal lösen und in einer anderen Position wieder anschrauben.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> Entlüften - ganz großes Rätsel... welches Material empfehlt ihr dazu?



Ein Avid Entlüftungskit ...


----------



## ml-55 (8. Juni 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Ein Avid EntlÃ¼ftungskit ...



 danke auch!

noch mal ernsthaft: was geeignetes muss doch auch fÃ¼r weniger als 30-50â¬ zu haben sein? Das sind doch nur ein paar Plastikspritzen und ein FlÃ¤schle Ãl - das ist ja in der Apotheke billiger!


----------



## muchomamba (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> danke auch!
> 
> noch mal ernsthaft: was geeignetes muss doch auch für weniger als 30-50 zu haben sein? Das sind doch nur ein paar Plastikspritzen und ein Fläschle Öl - das ist ja in der Apotheke billiger!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2835265&postcount=36


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Juni 2011)

Dann kauf dir ein Formula Entlüftungskit das kostet nur 20,- Eur ... 

- In den Avid Kits sind im übrigen auch Ersatzteile drin ... Kannst dich ja aber auch in der Apotheke Versorgen ... schrauben findest du sicherlich auch im Baumarkt welche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (8. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> danke auch!
> 
> noch mal ernsthaft: was geeignetes muss doch auch fÃ¼r weniger als 30-50â¬ zu haben sein? Das sind doch nur ein paar Plastikspritzen und ein FlÃ¤schle Ãl - das ist ja in der Apotheke billiger!



Also, ich komme ja auch ganz stark aus dem "Selber-Mach-Lager", aber seitdem ich mein Studium beendet habe und Arbeite frage ich mich immer, ob es mir die Zeit wert ist.

Klaro kostet der ganze Kram vielleicht nur 5 Euro, wenn man die Sachen selber zusammensucht, ABER: Die Zeit dafÃ¼r... will gar nicht davon reden, was ist, wenn man erst zu Aquaristikladen fÃ¤hrt, dann zum Maschinenhandel wg. der Schmiernippel und dann noch zum AutoteilehÃ¤ndler wegen der BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit. Und dann stellt man fest (wie in dem Link von muchomamba), dass die ganze Geschichte nicht optimal funktioniert.

Ich denke, die BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit kann man sich getrost im Autohandel besorgen, da gibts die zehnfache Menge fÃ¼r den halben Preis von der Avid etc. Aber das EntlÃ¼ftungskit wÃ¼rde (werde) einfach von Avid oder einer Alternative nehmen.

Oder hier: Klick

Sieht solide aus, und bei dem Preis riskiere ich doch nichts, oder? 

Das Angebot ist auch gut: Klick


----------



## thomas_127 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mir morgen das Kit bestellen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a3051/entlueftungskit-scheibenbremsen.html
Will mir ja auch neue Reifen holen, da ich mich mit den NN nicht anfreunden kann.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir morgen das Kit bestellen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a3051/entlueftungskit-scheibenbremsen.html
> Will mir ja auch neue Reifen holen, da ich mich mit den NN nicht anfreunden kann.



Welche holst du dir? Haben dir die NN zu wenig Grip?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir morgen das Kit bestellen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a3051/entlueftungskit-scheibenbremsen.html
> Will mir ja auch neue Reifen holen, da ich mich mit den NN nicht anfreunden kann.



Und wenn du das KIT hast ist das hier sicherlich hilfreich. Funktioniert zu 100% bei mir ohne Probleme mit einem Avid KIT... Man braucht auch nur sehr wenig DOT Flüssigkeit und muss nicht am Hebel alles raus laufen lassen... Der Druckpunkt ist sehr gut bei mir. Nicht zu vergessen vor dem Abziehen/Abschrauben der Spritzen zum Schluss nochmals das Öl mit ein wenig Druck am Sattel/Hebel eindrücken.






Extern: http://youtu.be/GzZkEIrCBJ0

Nicht zu vergessen die Kolben vor dem Entlüften zurück drücken ... machst du aber automatisch da sonst der mitgelieferte rote Bolzen nicht zwischen die Kolben passt ...
Nachtrag: Ach ne den roten Bolzen gibts nur in dem PRO set hab ich grad gesehen ... mußt dann was anderes zwischen die Kolben stecken. Wichtig ist das sie auf jeden Fall ganz auseinander sind wenn du am Hebel drückst während dem entlüften.

Und bezüglich deiner Quietschprobleme. Wichtig ist beim Zentrieren den Hebel fest zu drücken und erst dann die Schrauben fest ziehen. Machst du am besten nach dem entlüften dann.
Und wenn die Bremsen noch quietschen dann einfach mal nochmal neu Einbremsen. Wenn sie vorher nicht zentriert waren dann kann es natürlich zu quietschgeräuschen kommen da sie ja falsch (schief) eingebremst wurden. Sollte sich dann mit der Zeit bessern.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. Juni 2011)

Anbei noch die Variante mit dem roten Bolzen zwischen den Kolben ... wichtig ist halt das man die DOT Flüssigkeit nicht auf den Bremsbelag laufen lässt. DOT Flüssigkeit läuft immer raus wenn man die Spritzen abschraubt... ist ganz normal...


----------



## Cortezsi (9. Juni 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Und wenn die Bremsen noch quietschen dann einfach mal nochmal neu Einbremsen. Wenn sie vorher nicht zentriert waren dann kann es natürlich zu quietschgeräuschen kommen da sie ja falsch (schief) eingebremst wurden. Sollte sich dann mit der Zeit bessern.



Und wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, dann die Kolben mobilisieren (danach Googeln).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Welche holst du dir? Haben dir die NN zu wenig Grip?



Ja der NN rutsch mir einfach zu schnell und vor allem zu plötzlich weg. Vielleicht hole ich mir nur für vorne den Fat Albert und habe dann für hinten einen NN auf Ersatz. Ansonsten wird es die Kombi Maxxis Advantage/Ardent


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten wegen der Bremse. Diese roten Bolzen waren bei mir dabei, müsste also wie im zweiten Video vorgehen. Scheint ja keine Hexerei zu sein.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

So, bin gestern mit dem billigen Quer-Durchs-Land-Ticket der DB durchs halbe Land getuckert (2x6 Stunden ), um mir in Koblenz das XC 5.0 in rot und Größe XL zu holen. War als Bike to go auf Lager. Da ich allerdings keine Lust hatte, das Ding im Karton durch halb Koblenz zum Bahnhof zu schleppen, hab ich freundlich angefragt, ob sie es mir nicht einfach montieren können.  Was soll ich sagen? 30 Minuten später hab ich auf dem Hobel das Geschäft verlassen. Daumen hoch, Canyon! 

In XL sieht das Ding ziemlich furchterregend aus. Aber für mich ist die Größe genau richtig. 193 groß, 95er Schrittlänge. Die Originalposition war mir etwas zu gestreckt, aber durch eine leichte Vorverschiebung des Sattels und Montage eines 100er-Vorbaus bin ich jetzt super zufrieden.

Für die, die nicht probefahren können: das Tool auf der Homepage, was die Größe ermittelt, ist recht akkurat. Unter 190cm und 90cm Schrittlänge auf jeden Fall L, bis 195cm und 95cm Schrittlänge geht beides je nach Gusto und alles drüber geht nur noch XL.

So, ich bin weg, Trails ballern.  

PS: Vermutlich reiß ich mir die Nobbys auch runter.


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Ja der NN rutsch mir einfach zu schnell und vor allem zu plötzlich weg. Vielleicht hole ich mir nur für vorne den Fat Albert und habe dann für hinten einen NN auf Ersatz. Ansonsten wird es die Kombi Maxxis Advantage/Ardent



in welchen situationen genau bist du unzufrieden? bislang ist mit nur bergauf aufgefallen, dass er vor allem im schotter manchmal wenig grip hat..wobei das teils auch krasse steigungen waren 

ansonsten bin ich mit den rolleigenschaften recht zufrieden. muss mal überlegen, ob ich da vielleicht auch nachbessere...wieviel performance gewinn da rausspringt.


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> in welchen situationen genau bist du unzufrieden? bislang ist mit nur bergauf aufgefallen, dass er vor allem im schotter manchmal wenig grip hat..wobei das teils auch krasse steigungen waren
> 
> ansonsten bin ich mit den rolleigenschaften recht zufrieden. muss mal überlegen, ob ich da vielleicht auch nachbessere...wieviel performance gewinn da rausspringt.



Um jetzt keinen Reifenfred daraus zu machen: Mir hat der NN einfach zu wenig Feedback in schnellen Kurven. Bergauf auf Schotter hab ich bisher nichts gemerkt. In Sachen Rollwiderstand ist er natürlich top. Da wirst du bei meiner Maxxis Alternative schon deutlich kräftiger reintreten dürfen. Mir aber egal, solange ich mir nicht in jeder Kurve Sorgen um meine Gesundheit machen muss.
Zurück zum Thema. Habe mir heute das Entlüftungskit für 28 bestellt und werde berichten nachdem ich entlüftet habe. Nochmal danke an alle für die guten Tipps und Videos.  Ich liebe mein Nerve XC aber auch mit quietschender Bremse


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

Kann das bestätigen. War heute bergab auf nassem Waldboden nicht allzu schnell unterwegs mit den Nobbys, da sie andauernd rutschen. :/ Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Reifenwechsel.

Hab heute das erste Fotoshooting mit meinem neuen XC gemacht. Sackstark!


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2011)

tolles bild! schwarzwald?


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

Kybfelsen oberhalb von Günterstal (Freiburg)


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Kann das bestätigen. War heute bergab auf nassem Waldboden nicht allzu schnell unterwegs mit den Nobbys, da sie andauernd rutschen. :/ Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Reifenwechsel.
> 
> Hab heute das erste Fotoshooting mit meinem neuen XC gemacht. Sackstark!



Sehr schönes Teil!
Wie macht sich die Recon an dem Bike? Bist mit deinen Bremsen zufrieden? Hast ja Glück gehabt das es XL gab, die aktuellen Lieferzeiten sind ja wahnsinnig lang.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, wollte ursprünglich gar kein Canyon holen. Aber da es als "bike to go" so rumgammelte... 
Und ich bereue es nicht, die Größe genommen zu haben. Mein Rücken hat sich zwar heute erstmal bedankt, aber das wird schon. Der lange Radstand (117cm) macht sich positiv bemerkbar. 

Juicy muss ich noch ein bisschen mehr einbremsen. Sind nicht so ganz gut dosierbar wie meine alte Louise FR, aber packen ebenso kräftig zu.
Die Recon gefällt mir soweit gut (bergauf auch ohne zugeschalteten Lockout kaum aktiv, bergab mag sie's eher flowig als wild), wobei ich morgen nochmal mit weniger Druck auf den Nobbys losziehen muss - hab das Gefühl, dann könnte sie noch besser arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mir4r (9. Juni 2011)

Will mit auch ein Nerve XC gönnen!

Nur is mir grad aufgefallen, dass die Verfügbarkeit (vom 6.0) von KW 27 oder so, auf "keine Angabe" gesprungen ist...

Jemand zufällig ne Ahnung, was das bei Canyon heißt?


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

@axisofjustice
Wie kann man eigentlich seine Bilder so wie du einstellen, also direkt in den Text rein?


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

Mit einem beliebigen Hoster hochladen, z.B. www.abload.de
Den "Direktlink" kopieren, hier im Antwortfeld auf das "Grafik einfügen"-Symbol klicken und den Link einfügen.


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> mit einem beliebigen hoster hochladen, z.b. www.abload.de
> den "direktlink" kopieren, hier im antwortfeld auf das "grafik einfügen"-symbol klicken und den link einfügen.



thx


----------



## neomay (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Will mit auch ein Nerve XC gönnen!
> 
> Nur is mir grad aufgefallen, dass die Verfügbarkeit (vom 6.0) von KW 27 oder so, auf "keine Angabe" gesprungen ist...
> 
> Jemand zufällig ne Ahnung, was das bei Canyon heißt?



** Bitte wenden Sie sich an unsere Hotline!


----------



## Mir4r (9. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> ** Bitte wenden Sie sich an unsere Hotline!



Wollte nur fragen, weil ich da ja erst morgen anrufen kann, da nur bis 1900 besetzt^^
bin manchmal nen bissl ungeduldig...


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Kybfelsen oberhalb von Günterstal (Freiburg)



Sehr schön die gegend da! Hab mal ein Jahr in Freiburg gewohnt und bin auch ab und zu in die Berge reingeradelt, da gibt's echt viele geile Touren! Leider hatte ich damals kein so tolles XC sondern eine alte Trek Mühle, die mich viel schweiss gekostet hat


----------



## teddy30 (9. Juni 2011)

möchte mir auch ein XC zulegen, schwanke noch zwischen dem 6.0 und dem 7.0, sowie der Größe.
Gibt es beim fahren einen gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen dem RP2 (6.0) und dem PR2 Boost Valve (7.0).
Das mit der größeren Luftkammer, lineareren Kennlinie, Federweg besser nutzbar hab ich alles gelesen.
Ist der Unterschied in der Praxis deutlich spürbar ?
Ich bin 1,76m Groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 0,81m.
Der Rechner gibt M aus, bei Schrittlänge 0,80 allerdings S jemand Erfahrung?

cu
teddy


----------



## neomay (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Wollte nur fragen, weil ich da ja erst morgen anrufen kann, da nur bis 1900 besetzt^^
> bin manchmal nen bissl ungeduldig...



Ja, kenn ich. 
Bin jetzt auch solangsam gespannt..hab mein Geld nun überwiesen und wart nun auf die Versendebestätigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mir4r (9. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Ja, kenn ich.
> Bin jetzt auch solangsam gespannt..hab mein Geld nun überwiesen und wart nun auf die Versendebestätigung



Nur ich habs nochnicht bestellt^^
Bin noch am Grübeln ob 5.0 oder 6.0 oder doch ein AM^^


----------



## neomay (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Nur ich habs nochnicht bestellt^^
> Bin noch am Grübeln ob 5.0 oder 6.0 oder doch ein AM^^



Vor der Wahl AM oder XC stand ich auch. 
Hab mich aus Gründen meiner Umgebung (wenig verblockte Trails) in der ich fahre und für das etwas geringere Gewicht für das XC entschieden.


----------



## Mir4r (9. Juni 2011)

neomay schrieb:


> Vor der Wahl AM oder XC stand ich auch.
> Hab mich aus Gründen meiner Umgebung (wenig verblockte Trails) in der ich fahre und für das etwas geringere Gewicht für das XC entschieden.



Hmm, ja  ich denke auch XC.
Ich find nur, dass das 6.0 in Gold echt s*****e aussieht 
Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich für mich der Aufpreis vom 5.0 auf 6.0 lohnt, als relativen Anfänger


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

teddy30 schrieb:


> möchte mir auch ein XC zulegen, schwanke noch zwischen dem 6.0 und dem 7.0, sowie der Größe.
> Gibt es beim fahren einen gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen dem RP2 (6.0) und dem PR2 Boost Valve (7.0).
> Das mit der größeren Luftkammer, lineareren Kennlinie, Federweg besser nutzbar hab ich alles gelesen.
> Ist der Unterschied in der Praxis deutlich spürbar ?
> ...



Bei mir war es ähnlich. Hing auch zwischen M und L Rahmen und zwischen XC 6.0 und XC 7.0. Bin dann die 300km nach Koblenz gefahren und habe mich für den sportlicheren M Rahmen entschieden. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wegen 6er oder 7er kann ich nur sagen, dass der RP2 BV sehr fein anspricht und mit der FOX Gabel sehr gut harmoniert. Bin vorher am Hardtail ne 100mm Reba gefahren und da merkt man schon einen Unterschied. Der Rest ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich wollte eigentlich auch keine SRAM Schaltung (XC 7.0) haben, bin aber nach einer kurzen Umgewöhnungszeit total begeistert davon. Also viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung!


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Nur ich habs nochnicht bestellt^^
> Bin noch am Grübeln ob 5.0 oder 6.0 oder doch ein AM^^



Stand auch vor derselben Wahl. Hab lange überlegt und mich für das XC entschieden. Konnte leider das AM nicht probefahren, aber bin bislang mit dem XC sehr zufrieden. Macht alles locker mit, was ich hier fahre: ohne Ende Singletrails (S0 bis max S2), Wald und Forstwege. Fahre bergab durchaus zackig und mich begeistert die Wendigkeit des XCs. Bergauf ist es wohl auf jeden Fall nen tick besser als ein AM aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts und der leicht sportlicheren Geometrie. 

Letztendlich entscheidet dein Fahrverhalten darüber was es wird. Suchst du einen Top Allrounder für Touren und nicht allzuharte trails, dann ist das XC dein Bike. Wenn dein Fokus auf ruppigen downhills liegt würd ich sogar eher noch ein trailflow oder Strive nehmen, so ein AM ist irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes..der trend geht sowieso stark zum zweitbike  so Handhabe ich es jedenfalls: ein vielseitiges bike für lange Touren und irgendwann dann vielleicht ja noch ein rassiges zum puren runterheizen, wenn die fahrerischen Fähigkeiten ausreichend sind


----------



## thomas_127 (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Hmm, ja  ich denke auch XC.
> Ich find nur, dass das 6.0 in Gold echt s*****e aussieht
> Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich für mich der Aufpreis vom 5.0 auf 6.0 lohnt, als relativen Anfänger



Ich denke gerade als Anfänger bist du mit dem XC sehr gut bedient. Wenn du später merkst das du mehr ins Grobe gehen willst, kannst du dir immer noch ein Enduro zulegen und hast somit sehr viel mit zwei Bikes abgedeckt. Der Aufpreis vom 5.0 auf 6.0 ist schon fair, da am 6.0er eine bessere Gabel und bessere Bremsen montiert sind. Im Moment sind die Lieferzeiten leider extrem lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neomay (9. Juni 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Hmm, ja  ich denke auch XC.
> Ich find nur, dass das 6.0 in Gold echt s*****e aussieht
> Und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich für mich der Aufpreis vom 5.0 auf 6.0 lohnt, als relativen Anfänger



Für mich kommt eh nur schwarz in frage. Darauf würde ich auch länger warten, wenns nötig wäre..

mh ich glaub die Elixir 5 ist schon um eine Spur besser wie die Juicy 3..aber ob das für einen Anfänger eine große Rolle spielt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## teddy30 (9. Juni 2011)

mit der SRAM hab ich keine Bauchschmerzen fahre eine X9 am Hardtail und bin super zufrieden.
Komme leider erst anfang Juli dazu nach Koblenz zu fahren, werde dies aber tun, und probefahren scheint nicht anders zu gehen. 
Bei den Lieferzeiten ist klar das ich diese Saison noch das alte Fully fahren muss 100mm Vorne und 80mm hinten BJ. 2002 

cu
Teddy


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2011)

Also Gold finde ich auch sehr schwierig  Bin schon sehr glücklich mit meinem schwarzen, nebenbei ist normaler Lack viel anfälliger für schrammen. 

Wenn du das Geld flüssig hast dann lohnt sich der Aufpreis aufs 6.0 schon. Da hast du dann ein gutes setup für einige Zeit. Wenn dein Budget bei 1300 fest ist dann nimm ruhig das 5.0. Das ist kein schlechtes Bike! Upgrades nach oben sind unendlich, die Grenze zu ziehen ist die wahre Kunst


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Juni 2011)

Also wenn, dann sollte man direkt den Schritt zum 7.0 machen. Da ist die qualitative Verbesserung m.E. größer als vom 5.0 zum 6.0. Die Fox 32, besserer Dämpfer, geiler LRS, bessere Parts.


----------



## Mir4r (9. Juni 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Also Gold finde ich auch sehr schwierig  Bin schon sehr glücklich mit meinem schwarzen, nebenbei ist normaler Lack viel anfälliger für schrammen.
> 
> Wenn du das Geld flüssig hast dann lohnt sich der Aufpreis aufs 6.0 schon. Da hast du dann ein gutes setup für einige Zeit. Wenn dein Budget bei 1300 fest ist dann nimm ruhig das 5.0. Das ist kein schlechtes Bike! Upgrades nach oben sind unendlich, die Grenze zu ziehen ist die wahre Kunst



Wenn dann warte ich auch auf das schwarze.

Bezüglich des Budgets hab ich mir das gleiche gedacht. Und bessere Bremsen sind sicherlich auch ein Stück weit mehr Sicherheit (und wenn nur psychologisch^^)



axisofjustice schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann sollte man direkt den  Schritt zum 7.0 machen. Da ist die qualitative Verbesserung m.E. größer  als vom 5.0 zum 6.0. Die Fox 32, besserer Dämpfer, geiler LRS, bessere  Parts.



Joa, aber das liegt eben nicht mehr im Budget. 1800 sind zu viel, wenn dann noch andere Sachen dazu kommen und Versandkosten legt man gleich nochmal mindestens nen Hunni drauf und das will ich mir im Moment nicht leisten.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann sollte man direkt den Schritt zum 7.0 machen. Da ist die qualitative Verbesserung m.E. größer als vom 5.0 zum 6.0. Die Fox 32, besserer Dämpfer, geiler LRS, bessere Parts.



Ich finde den Sprung kann man dann auch gleich zum 8.0 machen. Weil komplette Shimano Deore XT verbaut ... ich finde auch die Shimano Schaltung besser als die SRAM ...

Hab mir heute die diversen Modelle noch mal vor Ort genauer angeschaut und war vom 8er mit seinen Komponenten begeistert.

6er Würde ich heute wohl doch wegen den Elixir Bremsen bevorzugen ... Ansonsten wem eine Juicy Three (wobei Canyon ja da heute die großen 205er Discs verbaut) reicht ... wird mit dem 5er auch sehr zufrieden sein. Ich bin es bis jetzt jedenfalls sehr...


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand finden würde der mit bei meinem Bremsproblem hinten helfen würde, wäre ich restlos glücklich



Hi,

mein Video mit der lauten Hinterradbremse hatte ja jemand bereits gepostet. Was hast du denn genau für Probleme? Hört sich das bei dir genauso an, dann kann ich dir vllt noch den Ein oder Anderen Tipp geben.

Gruß


----------



## thomas_127 (10. Juni 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Video mit der lauten Hinterradbremse hatte ja jemand bereits gepostet. Was hast du denn genau für Probleme? Hört sich das bei dir genauso an, dann kann ich dir vllt noch den Ein oder Anderen Tipp geben.
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
das mit dem Video war ich. Bei mir hört es sich bei leicht gezogener HR Bremse genauso an. Habe auch schon deine Tipps befolgt. Besteht das Problem bei dir eigentlich weiterhin? Wie ist denn dein Druckpunkt an der HR Bremse? Meiner war seit Lieferung recht nah am Lenker.
Danke schon mal

Gruß


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein Druckpunkt an der HR Bremse?


Ich kann die Bremse bis in die Parallelstellung des Griffs ziehen, dann ist schicht.

Bei mir besteht das Problem nicht mehr. Was ich gemacht habe:
- Hinterrad demontiert, alles relevante gereinigt.
- Hinterrad eingebaut, SS festgezogen.
- Schrauben der HR Bremse gelöst, Reifen ein paar Meter bewegt, Rad geschoben, mal aufdoppen lassen dass sich HR Bremse zentriert, HR Bremse gezogen das Bremsbacken an die Scheibe gedrückt werden, Schrauben wieder festgezogen.
- Hinterrad in die Luft und drehen lassen ob was schleift, bei Bedarf den Vorgang mit Aufschrauben, Bremse ziehen und Fixieren ein paar mal wiederholt.

Hoffe es hilft dir.


----------



## thomas_127 (10. Juni 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Ich kann die Bremse bis in die Parallelstellung des Griffs ziehen, dann ist schicht.
> 
> Bei mir besteht das Problem nicht mehr. Was ich gemacht habe:
> - Hinterrad demontiert, alles relevante gereinigt.
> ...



Habe ich alles schon gemacht, bis auf das aufdoppen lassen vielleicht. Aber trotzdem danke für die Info. Werde heute auf meiner Tour mal schauen wie sich die Bremse verhält. Mit was hast du die Bremsscheibe gereinigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

Lappen + Wasser. Eingefahren sind deine Bremsen aber oder? Wieviele km bist du etwa gefahren?


----------



## Mir4r (10. Juni 2011)

So, hab grad bei Canyon angerufen, wegen dem Nerve xC 6.0 und es soll wohl erst wieder KW 32 verfügbar sein in M und L in schwarz.


----------



## thomas_127 (10. Juni 2011)

d1ke schrieb:


> Lappen + Wasser. Eingefahren sind deine Bremsen aber oder? Wieviele km bist du etwa gefahren?



Scheibe ist und war die ganze Zeit schon sauber. Eingefahren habe ich meine Bremsen schon, bin ca. 200km bis jetzt gefahren. War heute auf ner kleinen Tour unterwegs und bin fast wahnsinnig geworden mit dem Gequietsche. Habe dann mitten im Wald an meiner Bremse rumgeschraubt und siehe da, das Quietschen ist weg. Zuhause habe ich dann alles noch mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Außerdem habe ich eine tolle Beschreibung von "sharky" gefunden in der er beschreibt wie man den Druckpunkt "verschieben" kann. Habe ich gemacht und seitdem bin ich nur noch glücklich mit meinem Nerve XC 
Danke an alle die hier im Forum ihr Wissen weiter geben, wirklich sehr hilfreich!


----------



## d1ke (10. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich eine tolle Beschreibung von "sharky" gefunden in der er beschreibt wie man den Druckpunkt "verschieben" kann.


Link? Freut mich zu hören das es jetzt besser ist. Weiß noch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass bei einem neuen Rad das Geräusch echt auf den Sack geht. Daumen hoch und viel Spaß.


----------



## Max_913 (10. Juni 2011)

joo link wär nice....hab nämlich das gleiche problem...zwar nicht ganz so krass aber es nervt halt :-/


----------



## thomas_127 (11. Juni 2011)

Sorry Jungs, mit einem Link kann ich leider nicht mehr dienen. Habe die letzten Tage so viel gelesen, weiß einfach nicht mehr wo das stand. Die Anleitung bezog sich darauf, wie man den Druckpunkt weiter vom Griff weg bekommt (da die Elixir R ja keine Druckpunktverstellung hat). Ich habe die Beläge ausgebaut und anschließend vorsichtig den Bremshebel betätigt bis die Kolben ca. 1mm weit ausgefahren sind. Anschließend Beläge wieder rein und siehe da, Druckpunkt kommt viel früher. Fragt mich nicht wieso, hat aber bei mir funktioniert.
Das Quietschen habe ich auch nicht anders wie "d1ke" beseitigt. Der Sattel muss sehr genau eingestellt werden, da die Scheibe sonst beim Bremsen immer leicht zu vibrieren beginnt und dieses eklige Geräusch erzeugt.
Selbst mit den Nobby Nic bin ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so unzufrieden. Habe mittlerweile aber auch nur noch 1,8bar vorne und 2,0bar hinten drin.
Kann es gar nicht erwarten morgen wieder zu fahren, bin total happy mit dem Canyon. Wirklich ein super Teil.

Edit: Ist zwar nicht über die Avid Elixir R, hat bei mir aber so ähnlich funktioniert (Link für die Anleitung finde ich leider nicht mehr) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389372


----------



## NerveXC (11. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Kann das bestätigen. War heute bergab auf nassem Waldboden nicht allzu schnell unterwegs mit den Nobbys, da sie andauernd rutschen. :/ Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Reifenwechsel.
> 
> Hab heute das erste Fotoshooting mit meinem neuen XC gemacht. Sackstark!




Genau das selbe hab ich auch !  Und bevor jetzt der Regen kommt, dreh ich mal ne Runde!  

Was würdest du denn für ein Druck-Setup vorschlagen??? 78 kg Fahrer ! 
Gabel steht eh auf der Gabel... und Dämpfer? 
Hab mich leider noch nicht einlesen können,... lg


----------



## ml-55 (11. Juni 2011)

NerveXC schrieb:


> Genau das selbe hab ich auch !  Und bevor jetzt der Regen kommt, dreh ich mal ne Runde!
> 
> Was würdest du denn für ein Druck-Setup vorschlagen??? 78 kg Fahrer !
> Gabel steht eh auf der Gabel... und Dämpfer?
> Hab mich leider noch nicht einlesen können,... lg



einfach mal auf der Canyon seite gucken, da stehts in den faq.
und feintunen musst du dann eh noch


----------



## Tio-X (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
bin auch in der Entscheidungsfindung zw. den verschiedenen XC-Modellen. Dabei tauchen folgende Fragen auf:
zum XC5.0: Wie groß sind denn jetzt die Scheiben vo/hi? Ist bei meinem Komplettgewicht von 110 kg nicht unwichtig. Könnte man 205/185 mm nachrüsten?
zum XC6.0: Hat jemand ein natura Bild vom piranha gold?
zum XC7.0: Spürt man den besseren Dämpfer insbes. bei hohem Fahrergewicht? Fahre voraussichtlich weniger DH, aber Wurzeln sollten schon geschluckt werden können.
Zur Rahmengröße: Habe ein SL von 88 cm und L sollte eigentlich passen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Reserve bei der Sattelstütze noch vorhanden ist?

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (12. Juni 2011)

Hier gibts Piranha Gold.


----------



## frank0711 (12. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Kann das bestätigen. War heute bergab auf nassem Waldboden nicht allzu schnell unterwegs mit den Nobbys, da sie andauernd rutschen. :/ Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Reifenwechsel.
> 
> Hab heute das erste Fotoshooting mit meinem neuen XC gemacht. Sackstark!



Hab seit 2 Wochen das XC 5.0 auch in rot und bin bisher zufrieden. Mit den Nobbys bin ich allerdings auch schon etwas weggerutscht. Vielleicht brauchen die einfach noch ein bisschen 'Erfahrung'.

Rahmengröße ist bei mir M (bei 183cm Größe und 84 cm Schrittlänge) und noch groß genug. Bei L würd ich aber vermutlich wieder Rückenschmerzen und Nackenschmerzen bekommen. So ist es jedenfalls schön wendig 

Bike kam übrigens eine Woche zu früh (nach 2 statt nach 3 Wochen)


----------



## BeniH (13. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem gestrigen Kurzausflug. Hoffe sie gefallen!!! Da es das erstmal ist, dass ich Bilder hochlade bitte net meckern falls was nicht stimmt


----------



## BeniH (13. Juni 2011)

Hier die letzten 2.


----------



## NerveXC (13. Juni 2011)

BeniH schrieb:


> Hier die letzten 2.




vom feinsten  bin auch grad ne runde geheizt 


für alle android-handy nutzer kann ich ENDOMONDO als app nur empfehlen


----------



## axisofjustice (13. Juni 2011)

Also die Scheiben haben 185/160 bei meinem XC 5.0, was mir mehr als ausreicht. Ich wiege 80kg und habe somit vermutlich um die 85-86kg auf dem Rad. Mir würden zumindest im Mittelgebirge wohl auch zwei 160er reichen. Ich kann dieses "ihr müsst unbedingt größere Scheiben fahren" nicht begreifen - bringt m.E. nur bei sehr langen Downhills was. Gut - ich kann vollkommen nachvollziehen, warum immer mehr Leute so fahren. Kostet kaum zusätzliches Gewicht und bringt im Extrembereich etwas mehr Sicherheit. Aber es hört sich immer so an, als sei ein Alpencross für einen 70kg-Floh nur mit 2x180ern zu bewältigen. Und das ist kappes!
Zum Druck: Gabel hat 100, Dämpfer 145. Ein eher weiches Setup, was mir aber sehr recht ist. Beim Bergauffahren spüre ich keine Nachteile und bergab habe ich jetzt endlich den vollen Federweg zur Verfügung. 
Und ja, die Nobbys sind der Schwachpunkt am Rad. Bin sowieso kein großer Fan von Schwalbe, aber wenn, dann kommt da demnächst wieder die unkaputtbare und ausdauernde Albert/Smart Sam-Mischung drauf. 

Habe jetzt etwa 120km auf dem neuen Bike runter und bin hochzufrieden.  Dank des kürzeren Vorbaus lenkt es sich sehr agil, während der superlange Radstand trotzdem für Stabilität sorgt.

Viel Spaß mit euren Nerves...ich glaube, wir haben da eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NerveXC (13. Juni 2011)

ich bei meinem ein kleines "problem" - jedes mal wenn ich ein wenig in schräglage bin (weiß jetz nicht ob LI oder RE), dann machen - ich vermute es sind die bremsbacken - ein säuselndes, schleifendes geräusch... aber nur hinten - is das normal?
lg roman


----------



## thomas_127 (13. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig schon Erfahrung mit den Ersatzschaltaugen Nr.19 gemacht? Bin gestern leider richtig übel gestürzt. Ellebogen wurde mit 9 Stichen genäht  Schaltauge ist auch verbogen und die Bremse vorne muss auch wieder gerichtet werden. Habe eigentlich gehofft das mein Nerve ein wenig länger kratzerfrei bleibt. Nun ja, meine Frage ist, ob das Ersatzschaltauge stabiler ist als das Orginal? Wenn nicht werde ich mir wohl gleich zwei bestellen. Hat aber Zeit, da ich erst mal 3 Wochen Bikeverbot habe


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (13. Juni 2011)

@ Thomas:

Mein Bedauern hast du...- Mist...so ein Sturz.

Zum Schaltauge: Der Sinn von dem Ding ist doch, den Rahmen vorm Verbiegen zu schützen, und das hat es wohl geleistet. Selbst wenn es also ein stabileres geben würde, käme das bei mir nicht ans Rad.

...hoffe, dass es dir bald wieder richtig gut geht.


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Juni 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig schon Erfahrung mit den Ersatzschaltaugen Nr.19 gemacht? Bin gestern leider richtig übel gestürzt. Ellebogen wurde mit 9 Stichen genäht  Schaltauge ist auch verbogen und die Bremse vorne muss auch wieder gerichtet werden. Habe eigentlich gehofft das mein Nerve ein wenig länger kratzerfrei bleibt. Nun ja, meine Frage ist, ob das Ersatzschaltauge stabiler ist als das Orginal? Wenn nicht werde ich mir wohl gleich zwei bestellen. Hat aber Zeit, da ich erst mal 3 Wochen Bikeverbot habe



Ohje! Wünsche dir gute Besserung! Wie ist das denn passiert? Hatte heute auch zwei Crashs, ist bei mir aber relativ glimpflich ausgegangen (geprellte Schulter und Rippen) und das Bike hat es gut weggesteckt, nix zu sehen. Sind doch sehr robust die Dinger  Ursachen waren bei mir technische fahrfehler, es ist eben noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen..man muss es halt langsam angehen lassen am Anfang, aber kleinere crashs lassen sich auch nicht immer verhindern. Vor allem in technisch anspruchsvollen Teilstücken.


----------



## ml-55 (14. Juni 2011)

wenn Du mehr so Aktionen vorhast dann bestell Dir 2 Schaltaugen - hab auch schon eins tauschen lassen und der Mitarbeiter hat empfohlen eins auf Vorrat mitzunehmen - hätte er selbst auch zuhause liegen. Und so teuer sind die Dinger ja nu nicht.
Die Frage mit "ist d er Ersatz stabiler" versteh ich aber nicht wie man auf die IDee kommt... wenn es stabiler besser wäre würden die die auch gleich an die bikes schrauben. Oder meinst Du die lassen extra 2 Versionen anfertigen?? Bei so Teilen ist die Stückzahl wichtig um Kosten zu reduzieren, je mehr Varianten man macht desto teurer wirds - und teuer will Canyon ja nicht machen...


----------



## thomas_127 (14. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> wenn Du mehr so Aktionen vorhast dann bestell Dir 2 Schaltaugen - hab auch schon eins tauschen lassen und der Mitarbeiter hat empfohlen eins auf Vorrat mitzunehmen - hätte er selbst auch zuhause liegen. Und so teuer sind die Dinger ja nu nicht.
> Die Frage mit "ist d er Ersatz stabiler" versteh ich aber nicht wie man auf die IDee kommt... wenn es stabiler besser wäre würden die die auch gleich an die bikes schrauben. Oder meinst Du die lassen extra 2 Versionen anfertigen?? Bei so Teilen ist die Stückzahl wichtig um Kosten zu reduzieren, je mehr Varianten man macht desto teurer wirds - und teuer will Canyon ja nicht machen...



Nee, habe solche Aktionen nicht öfter vor. Muss ja vielleicht sogar noch unters Messer.
Die Frage entstand, da das Ersatzschaltauge auf der Canyon HP wie ein CNC gefrästes Teil aussieht und mein jetztiges gegossen ist.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Juni 2011)

Hey leutz,

ich habe mir das Nerve XC 5 bestellt in schwarz. Frage ich würde gern meine Elixier R Bremsen ranbauen und event meinen Laufradsatz umbauen. Ich habe noch einen da der vom Gewicht her denk ich gleich ist (+- 50gramm)
DT Swiss 4.2Felgen, Hope Pro2 Naben, DT Comp. Speichen

würdet Ihr den Tauschen oder lieber den Mavic lassen? der hat ja nur 24 Speichen ....... der Hope ist lauter :-D und ich denke stabiler.

Desweiteren wie schlägt sich die Gabel? Ich habe noch ne RS Revalation U-Turn mit 100-130mm die hat aber eine Einbauhöhe von 508mm und laut Geodaten hat der rahmen 500+-5mm geht das? bzw wie ekig hat sich Canyon mit der Garantie? Verfällt die schon wenn ich die Bremsen umbaue???

VG

Getauscht werden dann noch Reifen (Ardent, Advantage) hat sich bewährt hier in der DD Heide. Muss zwar leider von X9 wieder auf XT aber wird schon gehen.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. Juni 2011)

Wasn los alle unterwegs gewesen am we was.. also Gabel muss ich mich erkundigen wegen der einbauhöhe aber rest wird getauscht.

Wenn jemand was braucht,  Bescheid sagen

Lrs
juicy bremsen
Sattel
Reifen
Schnellspanner


----------



## Freakrr (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo... warte immer noch auf das XC6, das XC5 ist schon angekommen.

Jetzt suche ich gerade Ersatzschläuche und da stellt sich die Frage - kann ich auch einen Schluch mit Autoventil nehmen wie z.B. den AV13 von Schwalbe??

Oder passen die dann nicht in die Felge?


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Juni 2011)

Bei den Mavic Crossride, welche ja am 6er verbaut sind, kann man beide Ventiltypen fahren. Für Autoventil musst du nur die Reduzierstücke für die Ventilbohrung entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (20. Juni 2011)

Supi....das is ja gut!

Trifft das auch für's XC5 zu?


----------



## Masda (20. Juni 2011)

hallo leute, habe mein nerve zwar schon seit februar, wollte mich aber auch mal vorstellen.

komme aus wien und fahre hauptsächlich im wienerwald touren mit 20-30km und um die 600hm. suche gerne technisch anspruchsvolle und steile abfahrten und muss sagen, das nerve xc ist hier eindeutig die richtige wahl gewesen.

habe es sogar schon einmal im bikepark semmering an seine grenzen getrieben. dafür is die dämpfung klarerweise zu gering, aber die leichteren abfahrten ohne drops haben trotzdem spaß gemacht. allerdins haben mir am abend finger und handgelenke weg getan.

das bike ist ein xc 7.0, größe L

ich bin 186, bei 90kg, sl weiß ich jetzt nicht. habe laut pps rahmengröße L empfohlen bekommen und bin voll zufrieden. anfangs war es etwas ungewohnt, da ich schon gestreckter drauf saß als am alten hardtail, nachdem ich den sattel etwas vorgeschoben habe fühlte ich mich 100% wohl.


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Juni 2011)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Supi....das is ja gut!
> 
> Trifft das auch für's XC5 zu?



da ja am XC5 auch der Crossride verbaut ist, gehe ich mal stark davon aus


----------



## thingsintime (21. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab nun schon seit ein paar Wochen mein piranha goldenes XC 6.0. Sau geil und sieht HOT aus  Gestern ist das meiner Freundin gekommen - XC 6.0 W. Farbe - genial


----------



## Masda (21. Juni 2011)

hier noch das xc 7.0 w von meiner freundin, rahmen small


----------



## pfitzer (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

mal ne Frage, hab mir vor 14 Tagen das XC 7 bestellt. Angabe Liefertermin ist KW 29. Halten die das ein oder kann ich evtl. drauf hoffen, daß das ne Woche früher kommt?

grüße


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. Juni 2011)

pfitzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage, hab mir vor 14 Tagen das XC 7 bestellt. Angabe Liefertermin ist KW 29. Halten die das ein oder kann ich evtl. drauf hoffen, daß das ne Woche früher kommt?
> 
> grüße



Also ich glaube die halten das ein. Es kann aber sein dass du Glück hast und es früher kommt. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht kommt es auch später..


----------



## pfitzer (23. Juni 2011)

Naja später wär mir dann auch egal, wenn mich meine jetzige Kiste nächste Woche durchs Karwendel bringt, bringt sie mich auch daheim noch ne Woche länger über die Piste 
Ne Woche früher hät ich halt noch Urlaub und mehr Zeit das Teil ordentlich einzufahren. Naja, schaun mer mal...


----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2011)

Servus!

Ich hab gestern ebenfalls ein Nerve XC 5.0 in Monza Race Red bestellt und wenn ich Glück hab dann kommt die Kiste in KW 29 .

Habe die letzten Wochen krampfhaft nach nem würdigen Ersatz für mein Blackwater Al300 Hardtail von Rose (BJ 1997 ) gesucht und wollte eigentlich auf ein Rockrider 9.1 umsteigen... Irgendwie konnte ich mich aber nicht selbst davon überzeugen mit so einem Rad durch die Gegend zu radeln obwohl es von der Ausstattung nicht schlecht ist. Ich denke mit dem Nerve hab ich aber mehr fürs Geld: Besserer Rahmen, bessere Komponenten und mehr Style !

An Wartezeiten bin ich schon gewöhnt, hab mir im November 2010 nen Golf 6 GTD bestellt und musste bis März auf die Kiste warten. Die paar Wochen für das Rad bekomm ich dann auch noch rum .

Schönes Wochenende noch und gute Fahrt!

LG

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masda (25. Juni 2011)

hier ein paar impressionen aus der letzten ausfahrt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25596569"]MTB 22.06.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ml-55 (26. Juni 2011)

schönes Video!
Nur schade dass da einer im Hintergrund so nen Lärm macht 

*duckundweg*


----------



## sirios (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Mal noch ne kurze Frage, da ich momentan etwas verwirrt bin: Wird die Boost Valve Technologie in jedem Float RP2 eingesetzt und hat im XXV nur ne größere Kammer? Auf der Fox Page wird nämlich beim RP2 immer die Boost Valve Sache erwähnt. Hätte demnach das XC 5.0 auch dieses Gimmick mit kleinerer Kammer im Vergleich zum 7.0 mit dem XXV?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## axisofjustice (26. Juni 2011)

Cooles Video auf jeden Fall!


----------



## To-To (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre das N8...aber der Sattel ??????
Also so nach ca.80km tut mir mein Hinterteil weh :-(
Was habt ihr für`n Sattel???


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. Juni 2011)

Hast du ne RadHose? Ohne ist bei den "Sport Sätteln" von heute kaum möglich. 

Das Problem ist das jeder einen andren "Arsch" hat. Du musst eigentlich einen Sattel nehmen der genau so breit wie deine Sitzknochen ist. Dann kann der auch knochenhart sein ohne das du schmerzen hast. Wenn er aber zu schmal oder zu breit ist dann fühlst de dich net wohl.

Schnapp dir nen Karton und zieh die erste schicht Papier runter. Dann siehst de dir ganzen wellen in dem Karton. Dann setzt du dich mal drauf (ohne Hose) und drückst dich richtig fest. Es müssten jetzt 2 "punkte" zu sehen sein. von denen nimmst du, mithilfe von einem Fadenkreuz die mitte und misst dann den Abstand der beiden Punkte. Und der muss dann genauso brei wie der Sattel sein. (nicht die gesamtbreite vom Sattel sondern die 2 höchsten Punkte wo de drauf sitzt) .

mit diesem Wissen über deine Sitzbreite kannst de dir dann einen anderen Sattel raussuchen. Bei einem guten Sattel Hersteller kannst du jeden Sattel in verschiedenen breiten bestellen

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Schnapp dir nen Karton und zieh die erste schicht Papier runter. Dann siehst de dir ganzen wellen in dem Karton. Dann setzt du dich mal drauf (ohne Hose) und drückst dich richtig fest. Es müssten jetzt 2 "punkte" zu sehen sein. von denen nimmst du, mithilfe von einem Fadenkreuz die mitte und misst dann den Abstand der beiden Punkte. Und der muss dann genauso brei wie der Sattel sein. (nicht die gesamtbreite vom Sattel sondern die 2 höchsten Punkte wo de drauf sitzt) .



Ok, ich hab es mal probehalber eben probiert.
Hat das irgendeine Bedeutung, wenn zwischen diesen "Punkten" auch noch ein leichter brauner Streifen ist (die Pappe blieb am Ende auch kleben)?
Am besten gehe ich wohl mit der Pappe direkt zum Händler, damit er damit einen Sattel raussuchen kann.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. Juni 2011)

ja das sagt das du nen genz schönes Assi bist^^

sinnlose Beiträge kannst dir echt sparen :-/


----------



## To-To (28. Juni 2011)

RaveDave, danke erstmal.....das test ick aus...
und ne Radhose hab ick schon an ;-)
Nur das doofe ist-wir waren im Karwendel unterwegs...un da war nix...
Und nun hier im flachen so ab 80km geht dit los....un so ab 140km..fahr ick fast im stehn ;-(.
In 6Wochen wollen wir auf Rügen...un dit sind von uns aus ca.300km--mit dem Sattel komm ick da nie an-achso, wir wollen das an einem Tag fahren.


Cortezsi, hast schon Ferien?-spinner!!


----------



## Braunbaer (29. Juni 2011)

Moin,
die DT-Swiss X1700 (Canyon Nerve XC 7.0, 2011) und der Nobby Nic sind ja angeblich tubeless-ready. Hat da schon mal jmd. ein Tubeless-Kit montiert? Gibts da Erfahrungen? Braucht man das DT-Swiss-Tubeless-Kit oder geht auch n anderes, z.B. von Schwalbe?

Gruß, Braunibär


----------



## Crissi (29. Juni 2011)

To-To schrieb:


> RaveDave, danke erstmal.....das test ick aus...
> und ne Radhose hab ick schon an ;-)
> Nur das doofe ist-wir waren im Karwendel unterwegs...un da war nix...
> Und nun hier im flachen so ab 80km geht dit los....un so ab 140km..fahr ick fast im stehn ;-(.
> ...




Puuuuh, wat fürn Schnitt fahrt Ihr denn??


----------



## To-To (29. Juni 2011)

Crissi schrieb:


> Puuuuh, wat fürn Schnitt fahrt Ihr denn??


 

im zwanziger bereich sind wir........23oder mehr.....auf 180km !!!!

bei mehr wird es anders aussehen.....


----------



## Crissi (29. Juni 2011)

To-To schrieb:


> im zwanziger bereich sind wir........23oder mehr.....auf 180km !!!!
> 
> bei mehr wird es anders aussehen.....



Wie jetzt 180, dachte ihr fahrt die 300 an einem Tach?

Btw, das wären dann 13 Std im Sattel (plus Pausen), RESPEKT!!!


----------



## To-To (29. Juni 2011)

Crissi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt 180, dachte ihr fahrt die 300 an einem Tach?
> 
> Btw, das wären dann 13 Std im Sattel (plus Pausen), RESPEKT!!!



du erst...bei ca. 300km rechnen wir mit 15std....wir wollen ja mal nicht uffn schlamm haun....

aber kannst ja mal die berliner seite hier aufrufen....die waren vor kurzen da oben.....super bericht (Pasta in Clowe)-oda so

Aber ick brauch unbedingt nen anderen Sattel !!!! :-((((


----------



## Crissi (29. Juni 2011)

To-To schrieb:


> du erst...bei ca. 300km rechnen wir mit 15std....wir wollen ja mal nicht uffn schlamm haun....
> 
> aber kannst ja mal die berliner seite hier aufrufen....die waren vor kurzen da oben.....super bericht (Pasta in Clowe)-oda so
> 
> Aber ick brauch unbedingt nen anderen Sattel !!!! :-((((



Hab mir fürn Renner nen Fizik-Sattel (Aliante)geholt. So gut hab ich noch nie gesessen. Vllt probierste mal so einen .Gibts auch Testsättel von in gut sortierten Radläden.


----------



## ml-55 (30. Juni 2011)

selle an-atomica


guckst du hier

und hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (30. Juni 2011)

So, melde mich auch mal wieder. Bin zurück vom Urlaub (ohne Bike), Arm ist gut verheilt und unters Messer muss ich auch nicht. Mein Nerve XC ist mit neuem Schaltauge und wieder funktionierendem Schalttrigger bereit für die erste Fahrt nach dem "großem Sturz". Morgen geht es wieder auf Tour, hoffe die Kondition hat im Urlaub nicht zu sehr gelitten  Werde dann auch mal ein paar Bilder machen und einstellen. Also bis bald und frohes touren


----------



## KoyoteKarl (3. Juli 2011)

To-To schrieb:


> Aber ick brauch unbedingt nen anderen Sattel !!!! :-((((


 
Hier hat schon mal einer nach 'nem anderen Sattel für ein AM gefragt, da hat ihm jemand SQ-Lab empfohlen. Ist ein heißer Tip, wenn Du mindestens 70 Euronen dafür übrig hast. Ich kannte die bis dahin nicht, bin gleich zum nächsten Händler und hab mir den 604 geholt. Das ist - wenn man mal vom Gewicht absieht - der perfekte Sattel gerade für Touren. Nichts drückt oder zwickt, ich dachte gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.

Auf den Canyon-Teilen kann man nicht sitzen. Die könnten die Bikes genauso gut wie ohne Pedale auch ohne Sattel verkaufen.

Bin übrigens seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines XC 6.0 in piranha-gold-metallic. Ich finde, es ist ein echter Hingucker. Dabei ist mir die Farbe bei Bikes und Autos immer ziemlich egal.

Ich bin lange probegefahren und habe verschiedene Modelle (AM) und Größen ausprobiert. Mehr Bike als das XC 6.0 braucht man eigentlich nicht. Sicher geht noch mehr, aber die Reba schluckt alles weg, und den Remote Lockout finde ich perfekt. Der Rest ist grundsolide. Ich habe lange mit dem 9.0 geliebäugelt, aber das war mir am Ende doch zu viel Geld. 

Das 6.0 ist für mich das perfekte Bike und macht einen Wahnsinnsspaß.

Wie habt Ihr die Reba abgestimmt (Verhältnis Zug- zu Druckstufe), damit sie zum Einen nicht direkt durchsackt, zum Anderen aber den Federweg nutzt?

Ich hatte übrigens vorher ein Nerve MR (geklaut, direkt vor dem Gericht), und die 20 mm Federweg bedeuten schon einen erstaunlichen Unterschied.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Deleted 169926 (4. Juli 2011)

Was wiegt eigentlich das xc7.0 in schwarz und l wirklich ich denk ja mal das die nicht in xxl und mit wasserlack gemessen haben..... Gewicht ist mir schon bissel wichtig. Wenn man die Modelle vergleicht und die gewichte beim besseren Modell abzieht kommt das nie hin .....

Vg


----------



## ml-55 (4. Juli 2011)

geh davon aus das alle Hersteller ähnlich "schummeln" beim Messen. Zum Vergleichen ist wichtig ob Pedale mitgewogen werden, ansonsten haben die immer die dunkle Lakckierung und nen kleinen Rahmen auf der Waage. Entsprechend wird das in L schwerer sein als angegeben, gilt aber genauso für die andern Hersteller - und zwar wahrscheinlich in nem ähnlichen Bereich.
schwarz ist der leichteste "Lack" (ist nämlich keiner) bei Canyon - spart das Gewicht von ein paar Müsliriegeln.


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juli 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich das xc7.0 in schwarz und l wirklich ich denk ja mal das die nicht in xxl und mit wasserlack gemessen haben..... Gewicht ist mir schon bissel wichtig. Wenn man die Modelle vergleicht und die gewichte beim besseren Modell abzieht kommt das nie hin .....
> 
> Vg



Das Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in Grösse M wurde in der Mountainbike 6/11 mit 11,9kg angegeben.


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juli 2011)

Mein XC7.0 in grün und in Rahmengröße M wiegt ohne Pedale 12,06kg.


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Juli 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Mein XC7.0 in grün und in Rahmengröße M wiegt ohne Pedale 12,06kg.



Dieser schwere grüne Lacke...


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Dieser schwere grüne Lacke...


----------



## ml-55 (4. Juli 2011)

naja, interessanterweise wiegt das 7.0 mit dem Bleischweren Lack kaum was weniger als das 8.0 .... frag mich ob die da den Rahmen mit Hasenschrot aufgefüllt haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly_Brown (6. Juli 2011)

Weiss zufällig jemand, welche Kette auf dem Nerve XC 7.0 verbaut ist? Ist es eine SRAM PowerChain 1091???


----------



## nmk (6. Juli 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand, welche Kette auf dem Nerve XC 7.0 verbaut ist? Ist es eine SRAM PowerChain 1091???



An meinem (2011er) 7.0 ist auf jeden Fall eine KMC und keine SRAM.


----------



## thomas_127 (6. Juli 2011)

nmk schrieb:


> An meinem (2011er) 7.0 ist auf jeden Fall eine KMC und keine SRAM.



Kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Mir4r (10. Juli 2011)

So gestern ein Nerve XC 6.0 bestellt. Habe mich wegen der Tour de France Aktion nun doch dazu Entschieden es noch dieses Jahr zu bestellen... mindestens noch 5 Wochen...


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Juli 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> So gestern ein Nerve XC 6.0 bestellt. Habe mich wegen der Tour de France Aktion nun doch dazu Entschieden es noch dieses Jahr zu bestellen... mindestens noch 5 Wochen...



Gute Wahl! Hab es selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Den Rabatt hätt ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## ml-55 (11. Juli 2011)

Update zu den Sattelstützen vom XC 9.0

Canyon hat mit dem Versand begonnen und ich hab meine schon bekommen.
Da ich auf reverb umrüste hier die einmalige Gelegenheit, sein Nerve XC mit einer geilen Carbon Sattelstütze aufzurüsten!
Gewicht an der Sattelstütze gespart legt den Schwerpunkt tiefer und man muss weniger mit rumschleppen - also, an alle XC 8er 7er und 6er: greift zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumbalotte (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre seid 10 Wochen ein Nerve XC 6.0.
Komme grade aus der Schweiz zurÃ¼ck (Grindelwald). Ich kann nur sagen, es war eine gute Entscheidung Â´nurÂ´ das Nerve XC 6.0 zu nehmen.
Zum Einen war zu der Zeit der Preis unschlagbar und die Ausstattung entsprach, auch im nach hinein, meinen Vorstellungen. Der Shimano Mix hat sich als fehlerfrei und leichtgÃ¤ngig erwiesen und funste somit einwandfrei. Auch die Bedienung der Schaltung nur mit dem Daumen ist super. Ich habe auch Tests mit der SRAM Schaltung gefahren, die aber nicht an die leichtgÃ¤ngigkeit der Shimano Schaltung herankam.
Auch in unserer Gruppe haben wir SRAM und Shimano bestÃ¼ckte RÃ¤der. Sicher ist das 22ger BlÃ¤ttchen von SRAM eine Wucht, nur kostet dieses von Shimano keine 20â¬.
Also selbst umbauen, wenn man will.
Viel Spass beim Fahren.


----------



## pfitzer (13. Juli 2011)

Sooo,

XC 7 ist heute gekommen, eine Woche vor zugesagtem Termin. Musst ich natürlich gleich mal ne Runde mit drehn und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Selbst der Sattel scheint zu meinem Hintern zu passen, lediglich die Griffe sind eine Zumutung, Ersatz ist aber schon bestellt. Ansonsten passt M bei meinen 1,80 wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Das Teil ist wendig, liegt satt und wippen scheint irgendwie ein Fremdwort zu sein. Denk mal die Plattform muss man selten dazu schalten.

Glaub heute Abend nehm ichs mit ins Bett

grüße


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Juli 2011)

och man und ich muss noch 2 Wochen warten......


----------



## KarlMai (14. Juli 2011)

mein xc7 ist auch gestern angekommen- freu,
gleich mal etw eingefahren. Ich muss schon sagen, ziemlich stimmig das Ganze, und  beim Hinterbau hat Canyon ganze Arbeit geleistet! dickes Lob dafür; wie mein Vorredner auch schon sagte, von Wippen keine Spur.vorher hatte ich Radon, Rose, da war man fast bei jedem Anstieg mit der Hand am Plattformhebel. Nicht dass ich über andere Hersteller stenkern will- die bauen auch gute Bikes, aber Canyon hat das wirklich fein gelöst- macht echt Fun das Teil 
Hab das in BlackForestGreen genommen, und bin echt begeistert von der Lackierung und Gesammtoptik.
Mal schauen wie es sich nach einigen Kilometern bewährt ;-)


----------



## teddy30 (15. Juli 2011)

mein XC7 kam heute , nach einer kurzen Testrunde, hat sich der gute Fahreindruck den ich in Koblenz hatte bestätigt.
Montag bestellt heute da, echt der Hammer!

cu
Teddy


----------



## jackz (16. Juli 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand, welche Kette am XC 9.0 (2011) verbaut wird? Ich sollte das Bike gegen Ende September bekommen und würde gerne gleich ein paar Reserveketten für rotierenden Wechsel anschaffen.


----------



## muchomamba (16. Juli 2011)

jackz schrieb:


> weiß zufällig jemand, welche kette am xc 9.0 (2011) verbaut wird? Ich sollte das bike gegen ende september bekommen und würde gerne gleich ein paar reserveketten für rotierenden wechsel anschaffen.



kmc x10


----------



## jackz (16. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre ein Nerve XC 9.0 W, dort war eine SRAM Kette verbaut, ich habe bisher auch immer nochmal eine Sram Kette genommen, wenn ich gewechselt habe. Beim Test in der BIKE haben die Ketten aber nicht so gut abgeschnitten.

Eine Shimano xtr Kette kann ich doch auch mit einer X0 Ausstattung fahren? Oder leidet da das knackige Schaltgefühl?


----------



## Minga (19. Juli 2011)

also ich hab mir mit knapp 110 kg ein 6.0 bestellt. nach probefahrt und absprache wurd mir zugesichert dass es hält.
kann in 3 wochen wenn ichs hab genaueres zu sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (19. Juli 2011)

gute Wahl, Minga. Die Mavic Felgen scheinen etwas realistischer ausgelegt zu sein als der Swiss Kram - bei deren Zeug darf man bei ner ordentlichen Tour mit Rucksack und Wasser und Schutzblechen etc. laut Angabe nämlich keine 70kg wiegen...
komisch dass sowas verbaut wird. Als Tuningmaßnahme für Leichtgewichte: warum nicht mit den Grenzen spielen - aber beim Versandrad wo vielleicht der ein- oder andere nicht so genau auf die Felgenspezifikation schaut ?! tz tz


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Juli 2011)

Da ich in 2 Wochen in den Bikeurlaub fahre (freu ) und noch ein paar Ersatzteile benötige, habe ich noch eine Frage an euch. An meinem Nerve ist eine KMC X10 Kette verbaut. Würdet ihr diese wieder kaufen oder doch eine SRAM Kette? Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link welche KMC X10 genau verbaut ist? Diese hier vielleicht? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k513/a7364/x10-93-10-fach-kette.html
Danke schon mal
Gruß Thomas


----------



## rene303 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mein XC7.0 jetzt 2 Wochen nicht bewegt, wollte heute eine Runde drehen und hab gemerkt das Vorne die Bremsleistung fast gänzlich weg ist. Bekomm keinen Stoppie mehr hin.
Was ist da los? Luft in der Bremse?


----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin,

hier mal paar bilder meines Nerve XC 9.0 bei der ersten Ausfahrt:
























Nach knapp jetzt vier wochen mit dem Bike kann ich nur sagen TOP! Alles ist bestens verarbeitet, absolut keine beanstandungen an komponenten und Rahmen bis jetzt! Keine gerÃ¤usche etc. so muss es sein! Danke Canyon 

Habe nur sofort nach zusammenbau die ollen Nobby Nic gegen Nagelneue 2011er Racing Ralph mit Double Defense getauscht. Ach ja Pedale waren leider paar Tage zu spÃ¤t fÃ¼r den Fotoshoot, aber es sind diese geworden:

Speedplay Drillium:









Geniale teile, gripp vom feinsten!

Hier noch ein video vom Fotoshoot:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKq3KJJ-c-c"]âªCanyon Nerve XC 9.0 - 2011 Anodized Blackâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Schöne Pics!
Ist das Rahmengrösse S? Sieht sehr sportlich aber gut aus


----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

Danke! Ja das ist größe S


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Find sieht echt gut aus, dachte das so S Rahmen wie Spielzeug aussehen aber da hab ich mich geirrt.
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und was für eine SL du hast?!
Ist der Vorbau ein 100ter, wenn ja agil ist das mit einen Vorbau?!
Letzte Frage, wie weit schaut  die Sattelstütze raus? Ist es sehr knapp?

Ich löcher dich mal mit Fragen weil ich vorgestern auf einen Nerve XC in M gesessen hab und mir es zu groß vorkam. Das Oberrohr merkte ich zwar noch nicht unangenehm im Weichteilbereich aber auf´n ruppigen Trail wärs mir zu eng. Auch das Cokpit war mir zu hoch weil ich kum eine Satelüberhöhung hatte.

Dank dir im voraus!!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (23. Juli 2011)

Vorbau Länge steht unter den Geometrie Daten auf der Produktseite. Ist aber sicher kein 100ter der ist beim L drauf.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja das weis ich aber bei Canyon kann man auch eine andere Vorbaulänge bestellen.
Mir wurde entweder M mit 80er oder S mit 100er Vorbau von Canyon empfohlen.

Auf den ersten Bild siht er länger als 70 oder 80 aus. Kann mich aber auch irren bzw. es täuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Find sieht echt gut aus, dachte das so S Rahmen wie Spielzeug aussehen aber da hab ich mich geirrt.
> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und was für eine SL du hast?!
> Ist der Vorbau ein 100ter, wenn ja agil ist das mit einen Vorbau?!
> Letzte Frage, wie weit schaut  die Sattelstütze raus? Ist es sehr knapp?
> ...



Hallo!

Danke, das Bike passt wirklich absolut Perfekt bei mir! Bin 175cm groß und meine Schrittlänge ist exakt 80cm (alles morgens nach dem aufstehen gemessen ) Das Bike fährt sich super agil und  kompakt genau so wie ich es brauche... Auch im stehen einfach optimal zu Fahren!  Hatte vorher ein 16" Wilier Hardtail Race MTB und der umstieg ist  geradezu nahtlos von statten gegangen was Geometrie angeht. Vorbaulänge  sind 75mm, Sattelstütze (Syncros FL UD Carbon) hat noch massig platz bis zur sicherheitskennlinie. Bei mir sind es in meiner optimalen Sitzposition exakt 22,5cm vom schnellspanner bis mitte Sattelrahmenträger. Hier mal paar bilder die vielleicht mehr sagen als 1000 worte: 









Bin wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Maschine, passt alles wie angegossen! Und was die optik angeht muss man ja wohl nix mehr zu sagen, einfach sahne pur! Finde kleinere Rahmengrößen sind sowieso optisch viel schöner da die proportionen stimmen  So ein Nerve XC in L oder gar größer ist schon fast ein anderes bike! M geht grad noch so, aber S ist einfach Perfekt! Muss man in Natura mal sehen und vorallem fahren!

Hoffe ich konnte dir Weiterhelfen, LG 

kaptan


----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ist der Vorbau ein 100ter, wenn ja agil ist das mit einen Vorbau?!




Hier stand MIST 

EDIT*

Ja es sind definitiv 75mm Vorbaulänge bei mir!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Du bist 1,75 groß und hast ein S?!
Naja von der SL passt es ja aber dann hät ich gedacht das man dann lieber einen längeren Vorbau nimmt um die Länge des Oberkörpers auszugleichen.
Wie lang sind deine Touren?

Achso: Ist die Sattelrohrlänge nur 420mm kurz? Hab an meinen HT eine von 450 und sie steht schon fast an der Markierung wo man nicht mehr weiter raus ziehen darf.


----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

Ja das ist richtig! Meine Touren sind jedesmal mindestens ca 3 Stunden, und auch mal 6-8 Stunden lang! Auf dem Bike habe ich sogar am ersten Tag knapp 10 Stunden gemacht inkl. Pausen versteht sich  Keine Probleme, alles bestens!

Die Komplette Länge des Syncros Sattelrohres kenne ich nicht, aber es war noch wie gesagt ne menge platz übrig bis zur begrenzungslinie bei meinem setting...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist ordentlich und wenn du da keine Probleme bekommst ist es die perkekte Geo für dich.

Wenn du mal Lust und Laune hast, könntest du mal messen? Tretlager Mitte bis Ende Sattelrohr.


----------



## Deleted 205982 (29. Juli 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hallo! Hier mal paar bilder die vielleicht mehr sagen als 1000 worte:
> kaptan



Hallo,

ich habe von Canyon meine Carbon FL Syncros erhalten.
Montiere ich den Sattel aber wie auf der beigefügten Bebilderung, dann zeigt meine Sattelspitze zu den Sternen. Ich bekomme den Sattel kaum waagerecht, nach hinten kippen geht sehr weit. 
Für mich scheint es, als wäre eine falsche "Sattelaufnahmewanne" beigefügt.
Diese blockiert das nach vorn kippen, weil die Aussparung nicht breit genug ist für die Sattelstütze...

Noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridick (4. August 2011)

SaschaL75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe von Canyon meine Carbon FL Syncros erhalten.
> Montiere ich den Sattel aber wie auf der beigefügten Bebilderung, dann zeigt meine Sattelspitze zu den Sternen. Ich bekomme den Sattel kaum waagerecht, nach hinten kippen geht sehr weit.
> ...



Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Auch bei mir wurde die Syncors Sattelstütze nachgeliefert. Die Spitze des Sattels Selle Italia SL liegt ca 1 cm oberhalb des Sattelendes. Ist für mich so nicht fahrbar. Habe Canyon noch nicht angeschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Sattelstütze ungeeignet. Gibt's für diese Sattelstütze unterschiedliche "Sattelaufnahmewannen" ?


----------



## ridick (4. August 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hier mal paar bilder meines Nerve XC 9.0 bei der ersten Ausfahrt:
> 
> ...




Wie auf den ersten beiden Fotos zu sehen ist liegt deine Sattelspitze unterhalb des Sattelendes. Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Hast'e das Maul der "Sattelaufnahmewanne" aufgefrÃ¤st?


----------



## Deleted 205982 (4. August 2011)

Ich habe mit Canyon gesprochen. 
Das Problem betrifft anscheinend nur einige Nachlieferungen der Syncros.
Lag wohl an Syncros selber. Canyon klärt das ab und meldet sich bei den Nachlieferungen. 

Sollte schnell erledigt sein...

Sascha


----------



## kaptan (4. August 2011)

ridick schrieb:


> Wie auf den ersten beiden Fotos zu sehen ist liegt deine Sattelspitze unterhalb des Sattelendes. Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Hast'e das Maul der "Sattelaufnahmewanne" aufgefräst?



Moin


Fräsen?! Niemals! Ich habe sowohl bei der Montage als auch beim ausrichten keine schwierigkeiten oder Probleme gehabt. Passt alles einwandfrei! Ist wirklich eine super Kombi mit Syncros und dem Selle Italia SL, perfekt für mich! Und Optisch sowieso ein Traum in Schwarz! 

Ich liebe dieses Bike! Läuft alles einfach Tadellos!


----------



## Max_913 (5. August 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Finde kleinere Rahmengrößen sind sowieso optisch viel schöner da die proportionen stimmen  So ein Nerve XC in L oder gar größer ist schon fast ein anderes bike! M geht grad noch so, aber S ist einfach Perfekt!



imo genau anders rum....tbh


----------



## neomay (5. August 2011)

SaschaL75 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Canyon gesprochen.
> Das Problem betrifft anscheinend nur einige Nachlieferungen der Syncros.
> Lag wohl an Syncros selber. Canyon klärt das ab und meldet sich bei den Nachlieferungen.
> 
> ...



Habe auch die Syncros mit einer Nachlieferung bekommen und konnte sie auch ohne größere Probleme ausrichten. Etwas hackelig war es schon, aber im allg. gehts.


----------



## MarkusKL (5. August 2011)

@ Kaptan

Dein XC 9.0 sieht einfach Spitze aus!

Bist du schonmal ein Nerve XC in M gefahren?

Ich bin auch sehr unschlüssig wegen der Rahmengrösse, ich bin ca. 172cm groß und habe ne Schrittlänge von 77cm.

Laut PPS brauche ich größe S.....

Vor 2 tagen war ich in Koblenz bei Canyon und hab das Nerve XC 6.0 in S und das 7.0 in M probegefahren.

Beide Bikes fühlten sich gut an, jedoch meinte der Verkäufer das ich eher M nehmen sollte... Jetzt bin ich ganz unschlüssig^^

Ps: bei M hat meine hose kontakt mit dem Oberrohr, ich denke mal das dies nicht gerade optimal ist.


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Nerve XC 9.0 W, dort war eine SRAM Kette verbaut, ich habe bisher auch immer nochmal eine Sram Kette genommen, wenn ich gewechselt habe. Beim Test in der BIKE haben die Ketten aber nicht so gut abgeschnitten.
> 
> Eine Shimano xtr Kette kann ich doch auch mit einer X0 Ausstattung fahren? Oder leidet da das knackige Schaltgefühl?



Geht problemlos. Bei mir (Modell 2005) war von Anfang an XT-Kette mit Sram X.0 Kombination drauf.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. August 2011)

MarkusKL schrieb:


> @ Kaptan
> 
> Dein XC 9.0 sieht einfach Spitze aus!
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit meinen 1,71m und ner 82er SL den M Rahmen gefahren. Empfand das Cockpit zu hoch und das Oberrohr merkte ich auch an der Hose. Außerdem war es mir nicht agil genug. 

Auf welchen haste dich den wohler gefühlt?

Hatte 2mal mit Canyon telefoniert. Dr eine Mitarbeiter meinte S mit längeren Vorbau, der andere M mit kürzeren Vorbau


----------



## mu85 (5. August 2011)

MarkusKL schrieb:


> Beide Bikes fühlten sich gut an, jedoch meinte der Verkäufer das ich eher M nehmen sollte... Jetzt bin ich ganz unschlüssig^^



wenn du dich auf der M wohlgefühlt hast, dann bleib bei M! Ein Freund von mir hat genau deine Maße. Wir saßen damals ewig und haben überlegt was ihm am besten passt. Er hatte sich für M entschieden und fährt seit März das XC und ist total zufrieden...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusKL (5. August 2011)

Wohlgefühlt hab ich mich auf beiden^^
Ich fand das XC 7.0 (gr. M) etwas Spritziger, lag aber wohl bestimmt auch an der netten Sram X9 und den DT x1700....
Das S vermittelt mir etwas mehr Sicherheit, da ich dort noch 2-3cm Platz zwischen Rahmen und den Weichteilen habe^^
Ich könnt mir echt in den Arsch treten das ich nur 3-4 runden gefahren bin....

Also mein Bauchgefühl sagt S.
Meine Touren sind selten länger als 2h, wäre somit mehr ein Fun Rad für ein paar Trails bei uns in der nähe.

Bin auch noch das AL 7.0 in M gefahren und das war okay, gr. S beim Al sah aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## Max_913 (22. August 2011)

Hey

Wollte nur mal wissen wie lange euer Nobby Nic so hält? Meiner sieht nämlich nach knapp 600 km schon ziemlich fertig aus...


----------



## neomay (22. August 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wollte nur mal wissen wie lange euer Nobby Nic so hält? Meiner sieht nämlich nach knapp 600 km schon ziemlich fertig aus...



Ich hab nun 520 km und er sieht noch gut aus, kein Karies und so


----------



## potzblitzer (22. August 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wollte nur mal wissen wie lange euer Nobby Nic so hält? Meiner sieht nämlich nach knapp 600 km schon ziemlich fertig aus...



Meiner war nach über 500km zwar noch relativ wenig verschlissen, aber der Grip war eine Katastrophe. Sobald da die erste Schicht runter ist, kannst du die in die Tonne kloppen. 
Hab jetzt seit kurzem die Conti Baron 2.3 drauf und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Die haben auch eine durchgehende gummimischung und damit auch runtergefahren noch den gleichen Grip.


----------



## SamyJenkins (22. August 2011)

Mein Nobby Nic sieht nach ca 600km schon gut abgenutzt aus - greift aber noch wunderbar.

Allerdings wurde er gerade in der Anfangszeit auch oft sehr gequält (musste erstmal lernen die bremse zu dosieren) - Ich denke er könnte durchaus 1000km halten...


----------



## Charly_Brown (1. September 2011)

Hallo in die Runde.

Ist es eigentlich möglich die Felgen des XC 7.0 als tubeless zu nutzen?

Was braucht es dafür ausser der Dichtflüssigkeit.


----------



## Braunbaer (1. September 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich möglich die Felgen des XC 7.0 als tubeless zu nutzen?
> 
> Was braucht es dafür ausser der Dichtflüssigkeit.



Die Felge vom XC 7.0 ist tubeless-ready. Ich hab mir das Tubeless-Kit von DT-Swiss bestellt. Bei einem Rad ging das gut (reichlich Seifenwasser vonnöten), beim Hinterrad hab ich Probleme, Reifen + Ventileinsatz dichtzukriegen  ist noch in Arbeit  Aber prinzipiell sollte das gehen, da Serien-Felge (Dt-Swiss) + Serien-Bereifung (Nobby Nic) TL-ready sind.


----------



## Max_913 (1. September 2011)

Hey

Mich würd mal interessieren ob hier evtl jemand ne teleskopsattelstütze an seinem xc verbaut hat, wenn ja wie macht man das am blödsten mit der zugverlegung (evtl pics)??? 


Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir eine dranbaue...


Max


----------



## Charly_Brown (2. September 2011)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Aber prinzipiell sollte das gehen, da Serien-Felge (Dt-Swiss) + Serien-Bereifung (Nobby Nic) TL-ready sind.



Danke für die Information. Weisst du, wie die Felge genau heisst die im DT X1700 Laufradsatz verbaut ist?

EDIT: Oh, ist ja auch kein Schnäppchen so ein Kit...




Max_913 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Mich würd mal interessieren ob hier evtl jemand ne teleskopsattelstütze an seinem xc verbaut hat, wenn ja wie macht man das am blödsten mit der zugverlegung (evtl pics)???
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hab eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut. Wenn ist oft hoch und runter geht ist das Teil ein Segen!!! 
Die Leitung habe ich mit Leitungshaltern direkt unter dem Oberrohr befestigt. Funktioniert einwandfrei und sieht so aus, als ob die Halter zum Bike gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_127 (2. September 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut. Wenn ist oft hoch und runter geht ist das Teil ein Segen!!!
> Die Leitung habe ich mit Leitungshaltern direkt unter dem Oberrohr befestigt. Funktioniert einwandfrei und sieht so aus, als ob die Halter zum Bike gehören.



Hi André,

welche Stütze hast du verbaut, RS Reverb? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen? Wäre echt top weil ich mir wegen der Leitungsverlegung noch unsicher bin.

Gruß


----------



## Charly_Brown (2. September 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Hi André,
> 
> welche Stütze hast du verbaut, RS Reverb? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen? Wäre echt top weil ich mir wegen der Leitungsverlegung noch unsicher bin.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Thomas,

nein nein, erstmal Low-Budget. Es ist eine Forca SPS350. Bis jetzt bin ich aber sehr glücklich damit.

Anbei ein Bild zur Verlegung des Remote-Zuges.

Montiert habe ich den Zug mit diesen Leitungshaltern

Der Faltenbalg ist gerade nicht ganz in Position, da ich das Fahrrad gewaschen hab und den Faltenbalg zum Trocknen abgenommen habe


----------



## marci911 (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Nerve XC 8.0 mit ziemlich genau 700km. Gekauft im Mai diesen Jahres...
Und jetzt wollte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen wie viel ich dafür verlangen könnte wenn ich es verkaufe!?
Grund: Möchte umsteigen auf ein AM
Zum Bike: Nerve XC 8.0 2011, Gr. M, Top Zustand ohne Kratzer oder Macken, Klickpedale Shimano XT, Sigma Tacho BTS 2209 Targa

Danke und Grüße


----------



## majos1 (8. September 2011)

Könnte dir mein AM von Juli auch ohne Kratzer und wenig gefahren zum Tausch anbieten.


----------



## axisofjustice (11. September 2011)

@marci911: Bei Neupreis 1900 würd ich mal 80% = 1500 anpeilen, wenn das Ding gut in Schuss ist.


----------



## Mir4r (11. September 2011)

Endlich hab ich von meinem XC 6.0 ein Bild gemacht. Gestern nach ner kleine Ausfahrt an den Wattkopf  Leider nur mit Handycam






Wie habt ihr denn Rebound eingestellt? Ich kann aus der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit noch keinen Schluss für dei Praxis ziehen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

Schon krass das eure NNs keine 1000km halten. Ich habe gedacht die NNs würden länger halten.

Hier ist meins in der Wildbahn. Ich muss sagen es gibt viel schönere Flatpedals als Klickies.


----------



## SamyJenkins (12. September 2011)

<p>





SirLancelot schrieb:


> Schon krass das eure NNs keine 1000km halten. Ich habe gedacht die NNs würden länger halten.</p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>Hier ist meins in der Wildbahn. Ich muss sagen es gibt viel schönere Flatpedals als Klickies. <img src="/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg" /></p>
> <p> </p>
> <p><a href="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/1/3/2/1/_/original/11092011186.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/1/3/2/1/_/large/11092011186.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>


</p>
<p> </p>
<p>meine nobbys haben nach 700km auch schon gute verschleisserscheinungen, aber ich denke das ist auch z.t. Eigenverschulden (falsches bremsen am Anfang z.b.) und für die nächsten 200-300km ist er noch gut - alles in allem ist das garnicht mal so verkehrt. </p>
<p> </p>
<p>Welche rahmengröße ist das?</p>


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

Rahmengröße M. Klar die Fahrweise spielt sicher eine Rolle. Mal schauen ob ich die NNs noch auf Verschleiß teste... Aber eure Angaben sind ja auch ein guter Anahltspunkt (Leider gibt es ja nicht so viele Angaben zum Verschleiß) - denke nicht das es bei mir so viel besser sein wird.


----------



## reflux (2. Oktober 2011)

Blöde Frage aber brauche ich fürs Nerve XC 2010 eine
E-Typ Umwerfer mit Top oder Down Swing?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (2. Oktober 2011)

Zug von unten also DownSwing ?!


----------



## OltaBanolta (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann hier mal jemand ein XC in Größe L posten? Scheinen ja irgendwie nur M und S Rahmen rumzustehen. Mich würd die Optik in L interessieren (auch auf der Eurobike nur M Räder.... tssss.....  )


----------



## neomay (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mein XC in Größe L


----------



## MMtt (3. Oktober 2011)

Mein XC in Grösse L,

Martin


----------



## Luckas (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Nerve XC 7 jetzt ca 1000 km gefahren und habs seit Mai diesen Jahres. Seit neuestem quietscht und knarzt es wenn ich im Wiegetritt den Berg hochfahre. Genau kann ich leider (noch?) nicht lokalisieren wo es herkommt. Kann es sein, dass ich die Lager des Hinterbaus ölen muss? Oder hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und weiß wo das Geknarze herkommt?


----------



## frank0711 (3. Oktober 2011)

Luckas schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Nerve XC 7 jetzt ca 1000 km gefahren und habs seit Mai diesen Jahres. Seit neuestem quietscht und knarzt es wenn ich im Wiegetritt den Berg hochfahre. Genau kann ich leider (noch?) nicht lokalisieren wo es herkommt. Kann es sein, dass ich die Lager des Hinterbaus ölen muss? Oder hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und weiß wo das Geknarze herkommt?



Bei meinem Nerve XC 5.0 quietschte es auch beim Bergauffahren
==> Hinterradbremse neu eingestellt
==> Problem weg

Probier mal was passiert, wenn Du beim Bergauffahren den Bremshebel Hinterradbremse leicht anziehst. Eventuell schleift dann nichts mehr und es ist dann besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (4. Oktober 2011)

1. NIE Ölen, wenn dann neu Fetten.

Ich hatte jetzt nach meinem letzten Alpen Urlaub auch imer ein geknartze aber da war Staub im Steuersatz. Auseinandergebaut neu gefettet und weiter geht´s.
Das es an den Bremsen liegt glaube ich weniger. Hast du beim befestigen der Pedale auch die Kunststoff Ringe untergelegt? Oder hast du die Pedale gleich an die Kurbel geschraubt?

VG


----------



## SeppelD (4. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> 1. NIE Ölen, wenn dann neu Fetten.
> 
> 
> Das es an den Bremsen liegt glaube ich weniger. Hast du beim befestigen der Pedale auch die Kunststoff Ringe untergelegt? Oder hast du die Pedale gleich an die Kurbel geschraubt?
> ...



Welche Kunststoffringe?


----------



## thomas_127 (4. Oktober 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


> Welche Kunststoffringe?



Beim XC7.0 mit SRAM Kurbel waren bei mir auch Kunststoffringe dabei. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass das Knacken daher kommt. Habe die Ringe auch weggelassen und bin bisher knackfrei unterwegs.
Ich tippe mal auf Schaltauge zu trocken oder nicht fest genug angezogen - Ferndiagnosen sind natürlich immer schwer. Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Suchen.


----------



## laleso (4. Oktober 2011)

Schaltauge locker ist ein guter Ansatz:
Bei mir war es so, dass der Rand des Schaltauges minimal breiter war als das Ausfallende der Kettenstrebe. Dadurch hat der Schnellspanner zwar das Schaltauge bombenfest gehalten, die Verbindung zum Rahmen kam aber nur über die beiden (M4) Schräubchen zustande.
Ich hatte nerviges Gaknartze und habe wochenlang gesucht.
Dann Schaltauge etwas abgefeilt und Ruhe war.

Ach ja: Der Rahmen stammt aus 2010. Keine Ahnung ob das 2011 geändert wurde.


----------



## Tourer89 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich wollt mich auch mal mit meinem Problem an euch wenden: Hab nach einem Garantiefall (Riss im Steuerrohr beim 2006er Nerve XC) einen 2011er-Rahmen nach endloser Odysee bekommen. Soweit so gut. Nur einen passenden Steuersatz hat Canyon vergessen mitzuliefern, obwohl so in Auftrag gegeben. Dort angerufen - Mail geschrieben - Steuersatz kam: *FSA Gravity SX Pro*. 

*Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:* Das untere Lager hat minimal Spiel und einpressen musste ich unten auch nichts. Oben passt alles 1A - nur unten kommt mir das schon spanisch vor. Ich habe unten also nur den Gabelkonus und das silberne Lager, das leicht hin und her schlägt (0,5mm). Fehlt mir noch der Reduzierkonus oder wie das Teil heißt? Die Gabel lässt sich nämlich leicht vor und zurück bewegen. Könntet ihr mal eure Gabel lockern und ein Foto von unten in das Steuerrohr machen, das ich eine Vorstellung hab, wie's sein sollte (2011er-Modell). DANKE!

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## Tourer89 (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Charly_Brown (3. August 2012)

Mal wieder eine Frage. Der Laufradsatz auf dem XC7 (DT Swiss X1700) hat einen kleinen Aufkleber, wo drauf steht, das man nur bis max. 2,25er Reifenbreite gehen darf. Hat schon mal jemand die Felgen mit 2,4er Reifen getestet?


----------



## SamyJenkins (3. August 2012)

Zumindest 2.35er Maxxis High Roller habe ich ein paar hundert Kilometer gefahren - ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Ich denke 2.4 geht dann auch noch. Man sollte sich nur überlegen ob das zur Charakteristik des Rades passt, denn auch mit 2.5er Schlappen ist und bleibt es keine Downhill-Maschine.

Grüße


----------



## Charly_Brown (3. August 2012)

Ciao Samy,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Natürlich macht man mit einem breiten Schlappen kein neues Fahrrad daraus.

Aber ich würde gerne den Schwalbe Hans Dampf testen und dieser hat eine Breite von 2,35. Das sollte dann ja klappen.

Ich habe erst vor einem Jahr mit dem Biken begonnen. Hätte ich da gewusst, wie es sich entwickelt, wäre es vielleicht ein Enduro geworden... oder zumindest ein AM. Da ich aber oft mit meiner Freundinn unterwegs bin, stellt das XC doch einen guten Kompromiss dar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (3. August 2012)

Geht mir genauso. Habe auch schon ein paar Sachen probiert (kürzerer Vorbau z.B., aber ohne breiteren Lenker mit Rise zerstört er nur die Geometrie) und bin jetzt wieder zum 2.25er Nobby Nic mit original Vorbau zurück - Jetzt wird halt auf ein zweitrad gespart 

Die High Roller fand ich im übrigen sehr sehr gut auf dem Rad was den Kurvengrip auf trockenem Waldboden und losem Schotter angeht und auch die Selbstreinigung bei tiefem Schlamm ist um welten besser als beim NobbyNic, aber das Abrollverhalten am Hinterrad war eine Katastrophe (Verwendet habe ich den HighRoller 1)

Als nächstes wird vielleicht mal der Fat Albert oder die RubberQueen probiert, vielleicht bieten die einen guten Kompromiss.

Schreibe doch einfach mal deine Erfahrungen auf wenn du den Hans Dampf probiert hast, würde mich sehr interessieren wie er sich auf dem Rad schlägt.

Grüße


----------



## thomas_127 (5. August 2012)

Hi André,
vom Hans Dampf würde ich dir auf einer 18mm Felge dringend abraten, dazu ist die Felge einfach zu schmal. Selbst die orginalen NN sind da schon grenzwertig. Ich wollte das mit den zu schmalen Felgen auch lange nicht glauben bis ich es selbst "erfahren" habe. Mittlerweile fahre ich einen Laufradsatz mit 21mm Felgen, nach wie vor 2,25er Reifen (allerdings jetzt mit 1,8bar) und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Chewbacca13 (8. August 2012)

Hi, miteinander.
Könnte mir einer vielleicht einen Link zu einem Schaltauge für mein XC 8.0 schicken?
Oder bekomme ich eins bei Canyon direkt??


----------



## asdfkaba (8. August 2012)

https://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F09&item=18737


----------



## Charly_Brown (9. August 2012)

Hallo,
eine gute Alternative ist sonst auch:

http://www.schaltauge.de


----------



## Americanpittbul (24. April 2013)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Steuersatz mit 7 mm Bauhöhe passen würde? Habe leider kein Ahnung welche Art Steuersatz rein kommt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

